# 2015 Navigation Map Updates



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

2015 Navigation Map Updates are beginning to be released.

A handful of 2015 Navigation Map Updates have been released including Road Map North America NEXT 2015-1 for car's with Option 609 Professional Navigation System and the latest NBT Head Unit:









For Map update, you will need to obtain the correct Map version for your Head Unit Type / Geographic Region, and a Map Update FSC Code for Installation.

If you have 609 Professional Navigation System, and are unsure of which Head Unit type / Map version (PROFESSIONAL, PREMIUM, or NEXT) you need, see here:









If you have 606 Business Navigation System, you will need either MOVE, MOTION, or ROUTE Map version.

If you have questions on how to update, send me a PM.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> 2015 Navigation Map Updates are beginning to be released.
> 
> A handful of 2015 Navigation Map Updates have been released including Road Map North America NEXT 2015-1 for car's with Option 609 Professional Navigation System and the latest NBT Head Unit:
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## g.chris (Dec 17, 2012)

Any ideea about Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2015 or 2014-2 ?

tnx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I have no idea. 

2014-2 Europe NEXT was just released, so maybe 2014-2 PREMIUM will follow soon.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

*Road map north america premium 2015-1*

And now, ROAD MAP NORTH AMERICA PREMIUM 2015-1 was just released:









Time to contact Gerry if you need an update.

There are still no 2015 updates yet for Europe.


----------



## lanodutt (Apr 5, 2014)

*europe*

where can i download 2014-2 Europe NEXT maps?
i have working code already


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lanodutt said:


> where can i download 2014-2 Europe NEXT maps?
> i have working code already


PM sent.


----------



## lanodutt (Apr 5, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

*2015 map release*

:dunno: I'm trying to assess if an update from my '13 maps (I can go look at the actual version on my car if that's necessary) is worth the effort and cost especially if the actual data was collected many many months ago before it went to production.

Is there a website that provides (any) detail about the changes, additions, corrections made between this version and the earlier (2013) maps?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Unfortunately BMW never posts a Change Log or Release Notes for any new map release, so one is always left wondering what specifically was added. We just know more streets and POI's are added, and improvements to the routing algorithm are made.


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

*map details etc*



shawnsheridan said:


> Unfortunately BMW never posts a Change Log or Release Notes for any new map release, so one is always left wondering what specifically was added. We just know more streets and POI's are added, and improvements to the routing algorithm are made.


Thanks Shawn - You are the MAP :smokin:

I seem to recall the previous company that did mapping did post generalized map updates but my search didn't prove helpful. I have reported map errors from time to time (esp to Google) but I had a 2014 loaner a few weeks ago and that car *still *reported that the street my son lives on is a thru street when in fact it dead ends at a utility company easement and picks up again on the other side of the high tension power lines. _Been that way for *10 *years!! _

Google fixed their maps 3 years ago - BMW not so far!

SO when he tells people to gps/map directions to his house he always reminds them use Google / smartphone maps esp if they are driving a BMW/Mini etc.

It's a nit but when companies can't get the little stuff right I'm skeptical of how they treat the rest of the data - the devil is in the details!


----------



## sandrosia (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
I have 2014 f32 with technology package in North America 
Is there instructions how to update my map to 2015? 
Also will it erase all my coding?
Thank you



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sandrosia said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I have 2014 f32 with technology package in North America
> Is there instructions how to update my map to 2015?
> Also will it erase all my coding?
> ...


No impact on coding at all.

PM sent.


----------



## fshine (Oct 5, 2008)

Shawn - I saw on another thread that one of the changes for MY2015 was improved realtime traffic routing. Do you know if this is a hardware-based change or do we get this with the 2015 map update? The blurb I saw:

"When equipped with Navigation, an advanced version of Real Time Traffic Information (RTTI; option 6AM) provides a new function. Additional route suggestions are offered, highlighted by a "globe" icon in the NAV screen. This is especially helpful when traveling in heavy traffic situations such as rush hour."

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know for sure. 6AM ARTTI has been around since NBT introduction in 0712, as a replacement for 6UH RTTI. If they made further enhancements to 6AM, I would expect that it is a function of the NBT Firmware, and not the map itself.


----------



## fshine (Oct 5, 2008)

I updated to the 2015-1 map. Is there something I can test with the routes to see if the my2015 is included with the update?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

What do you mean by "if the my2015 is included with the update"?


----------



## fshine (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry...the my2015 map functionality for RTY


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, the new improved ARTTI with Route Recommendations. I have no idea how to check it.


----------



## dnet (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Could I also have the info on how to update my map for a 2014 535i. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TriscuiT said:


> Please provide the download link for 2015 Premium North America (2011 E93).
> 
> Thanks, Shawn!


PM sent.


----------



## Tampa645 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Shawn,

Can I get the CCC 609 Professional Navigation System update? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## qocerhuang (Sep 4, 2014)

hello, Shawn. Do i need to update my X5 2014. Thank you.


----------



## vitchie (Jan 9, 2013)

Yay, just downloaded Southern Africa NEXT 2015!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tampa645 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Can I get the CCC 609 Professional Navigation System update? Thanks for all your help.





qocerhuang said:


> hello, Shawn. Do i need to update my X5 2014. Thank you.


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vitchie said:


> Yay, just downloaded Southern Africa NEXT 2015!


Nice!. Southern Africa NEXT 2015 was released just last night.


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

And update:
Road Map SOUTH AMERICA Next 2015A
Road Map ARGENTINA Next 2015A
and that's not all.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, I also saw Middle East NEXT and MOVE 2015, and a few 2015 ROUTE Releases too. 

Those waiting on 2015 Europe maps though must continue their wait...


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

can you please sent me a link for latest Europe navigation map for NBT and CIC?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nobody_47 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> can you please sent me a link for latest Europe navigation map for NBT and CIC?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks a lot :thumbup:
That was really fast!


----------



## jeremy99 (Jul 22, 2009)

HI Shawn! Could you please help me with instructions for obtaining the code and 2015 NAV download for my 2012 X5 Premium (USA)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jeremy99 said:


> HI Shawn! Could you please help me with instructions for obtaining the code and 2015 NAV download for my 2012 X5 Premium (USA)?


PM sent.


----------



## andyt10s (Aug 29, 2013)

HI Shawn,

Please PM me instructions and cost to update U.S. maps on a 2014 X3. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andyt10s said:


> HI Shawn,
> 
> Please PM me instructions and cost to update U.S. maps on a 2014 X3. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## L1Trauma (Sep 19, 2003)

Shawn,

Would you mind PMing me instructions and cost for updating US maps on a 2015 M3? I can't believe I didn't get the latest maps... Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

L1Trauma said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Would you mind PMing me instructions and cost for updating US maps on a 2015 M3? I can't believe I didn't get the latest maps... Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## soccer61 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Navigation update*

Can you please PM me as I am interested in updating my 2011 BMW 535xi map. I currently have the 2013 edition.
Thanks Larry Meyer [email protected]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

soccer61 said:


> Can you please PM me as I am interested in updating my 2011 BMW 535xi map. I currently have the 2013 edition.
> Thanks Larry Meyer [email protected]


PM sent.


----------



## Onimaru (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

Can you pls. sent me a link to download Southeast ASIA NEXT 2015 Map

Thankyou :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KARR said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you provide me with the link for 2015 maps (South East Asia) for the CIC Navigation System Professional? Also how do I get the FSC codes?


PM sent.


----------



## etone (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I have a 2010 f01. Can you send me the link to the latest NA maps and how to get the activation code? I understand I have CIC. 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

etone said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2010 f01. Can you send me the link to the latest NA maps and how to get the activation code? I understand I have CIC.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

I guess europe for NBT (road map europe next)is not yet ready....isn't it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nope. Only Europe MOVE has 2015 release so far. All others for Europe are still 2014.


----------



## Erc12 (Sep 21, 2014)

Shawn, could you please share the link and activation code for 2007 530


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Erc12 said:


> Shawn, could you please share the link and activation code for 2007 530
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


2007 should have CCC Head Unit, with DVD Based Navigation, in which case no FSC Code is needed.


----------



## r3zon8 (Jun 13, 2013)

i picked up an ENET>OBD cable hoping to pull the 1B file from my car to generate an FSC code but Im reading mixerd information as to whether my '13 E92 is not compatible with ENET?

If its not compatible, Shawn could you help me with 2015-1 premium maps?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

r3zon8 said:


> i picked up an ENET>OBD cable hoping to pull the 1B file from my car to generate an FSC code but Im reading mixerd information as to whether my '13 E92 is not compatible with ENET?
> 
> If its not compatible, Shawn could you help me with 2015-1 premium maps?


ENET is not Compatible with Exx, only Fxx. The Exx equivalent is a DCAN Cable; however, for what you want to do, DCAN won't work either, as for Exx you need ICOM interface.

PM sent.


----------



## cegledi (Sep 25, 2014)

*Undisputed Nav King*

Shawn,

You are undoubtedly the navigation expert and being a new Bimmerfest member and saving the fifteen hours of going through the forums i would like to ask you for assistance.

I just bought a European spec 2010 520d Touring here in Germany (active duty military) and want to update the map to a 2014 version. Can you help me get spun up on how to purchase this without spending too much?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cegledi said:


> Shawn,
> 
> You are undoubtedly the navigation expert and being a new Bimmerfest member and saving the fifteen hours of going through the forums i would like to ask you for assistance.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## BadboyzTn (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Shawn,

Please send info and pricing for 2011 740i update and any other info I may need... Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BadboyzTn said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Please send info and pricing for 2011 740i update and any other info I may need... Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## jerrysel (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I'm a newbie who just recently bought a 2009 registered BMW 320i (in the UK). I think based on what I have heard so far I have a CIC unit. DO I need a FSC code? I don't think I have one, so where can I get it? Also, if there is a dummy guide on how yo update the maps software, it'll be much appreciated! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jerrysel said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm a newbie who just recently bought a 2009 registered BMW 320i (in the UK). I think based on what I have heard so far I have a CIC unit. DO I need a FSC code? I don't think I have one, so where can I get it? Also, if there is a dummy guide on how yo update the maps software, it'll be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes, you need FSC Code. PM sent.


----------



## BadboyzTn (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Shawn,

I know with the 2015 update, I will get updated street information and such. Are there any other updates that will show with my system, such as 3D buildings or anything? I will be updating a 2011 740i.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The 3D images are part of the map, so they get added / updated to.


----------



## beneg (Sep 26, 2014)

*Navigation*

Newbie here also. Just purchased a 2012 550i x and wondering is the nav CIC or NBT? Seem like the NBT said it was for some other models. Where can I get the FSK code I think its called for my vehicle.

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

beneg said:


> Newbie here also. Just purchased a 2012 550i x and wondering is the nav CIC or NBT? Seem like the NBT said it was for some other models. Where can I get the FSK code I think its called for my vehicle.
> 
> thanks


2012 F10 has CIC, and you can update to Road Map North America PREMIUM 2015-1.

PM sent.


----------



## beneg (Sep 26, 2014)

*Nav*

Thanks Shawn one more question though does the FSK code that I can get work for future nav updates say 2016 for instance??


----------



## guillaume.db (Feb 12, 2014)

There is an Europe 2015 update for BMW F20 2012 with HU-CIC ?
Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

optimus47 said:


> Interested in 2015 premium maps for 328 csc headunit


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guillaume.db said:


> There is an Europe 2015 update for BMW F20 2012 with HU-CIC ?
> Regards


No. Europe PREMIUM 2015-1 is not released yet.


----------



## bym007 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi, Shawn.

I have a '04 E60 with CCC (Saudi). What options do I have?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bym007 said:


> Hi, Shawn.
> 
> I have a '04 E60 with CCC (Saudi). What options do I have?
> Thanks.


Well, you need Middle East PROFESSIONAL Map, but I don't know anywhere to get it. PROFESSIONAL DVD Based Navigation Maps are difficult to find, especially newer versions.


----------



## gkmisra (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
I purchased a 2013 5 series and am downloading the NA Next 2015-1 now. 
What is the price of getting the FSC Codes?And what is the process


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gkmisra said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I purchased a 2013 5 series and am downloading the NA Next 2015-1 now.
> What is the price of getting the FSC Codes?And what is the process


PM sent.


----------



## bym007 (Oct 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, you need Middle East PROFESSIONAL Map, but I don't know anywhere to get it. PROFESSIONAL DVD Based Navigation Maps are difficult to find, especially newer versions.


Thanks. I guess dealer is the only place for getting new maps.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I will ask my contacts in Middle East if it can be had.


----------



## bym007 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sure, I will wait for updatesm thanks.


----------



## ibeaker (Oct 11, 2014)

*Hi*

Hi shawn

interested in the CIC-High NBT update europe

THNX M8


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ibeaker said:


> Hi shawn
> 
> interested in the CIC-High NBT update europe
> 
> THNX M8


PM sent.


----------



## SFFLx5 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

I have a 2011 550i with the professional NAV Premium. I'd like to upgrade the maps to 2015. Can you please send me the instructions.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SFFLx5 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2011 550i with the professional NAV Premium. I'd like to upgrade the maps to 2015. Can you please send me the instructions.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## RooRoo (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please offer/advise a way to find Europe Premium/Next 2015 maps for CIC-high and/or NBT.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No. Europe PREMIUM 2015-1 does not exist. They just released Europe PREMIUM 2014-2 only yesterday.


----------



## RooRoo (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for interesting news. Everybody expected they skip 2014-2 and release 2015-1 at once.
Some guys already set up Europe Next 2015-1.
That's why I asked if there's a change to get it for free or at reasonable price.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, they released Europe 2015-1 NEXT and oddly Europe 2014-2 PREMIUM yesterday.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Do you have Europe 2015-1 NEXT already?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No. It will take a few days before it is available.


----------



## dehdashtian (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi There!

Glad to find this forum. I'm in Germany and drive an 116i (F20) with Navigation Professional and MAPS Next 2014-1. Can anyone help me about the actual MAPS Version?
I am confused.


----------



## dehdashtian (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi There!

Glad to find this forum. I'm in Germany and drive an 116i (F20) with Navigation Professional and MAPS Next 2014-1. Can anyone help me about the actual MAPS Version?
I am confused.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dehdashtian said:


> Hi There!
> 
> Glad to find this forum. I'm in Germany and drive an 116i (F20) with Navigation Professional and MAPS Next 2014-1. Can anyone help me about the actual MAPS Version?
> I am confused.


You can update to Road Map Europe NEXT 2014-2, which is the latest released map version for you.

PM sent.


----------



## Tommmy (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Could you plz provide 2014-2 AU&NZ PREMIUM maps?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tommmy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you plz provide 2014-2 AU&NZ PREMIUM maps?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## tysonmax (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi Shawn... Could you help me with my 2012 740i ? I believe it's CIC but just want to confirm. Also could you send me the upgrade details please? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tysonmax said:


> Hi Shawn... Could you help me with my 2012 740i ? I believe it's CIC but just want to confirm. Also could you send me the upgrade details please? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## wd1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Can you provide Navigation update information?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wd1 said:


> Can you provide Navigation update information?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## ac01284654 (Oct 7, 2012)

Who BMW 2015 TAIWAN map cic, thank you! EMAIL:[email protected]


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi Shawn, Anything later than Europe 2014-1 in Next yet please


----------



## ac01284654 (Oct 7, 2012)

2015 taiwan map bmw cic have it?! pm......email:[email protected] thank.....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ac01284654 said:


> Who BMW 2015 TAIWAN map cic, thank you! EMAIL:[email protected]


Road Map Taiwan PREMIUM 2015 is not released yet.


----------



## KARR (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi, is the 2015 South East Asia CIC Premium map released yet?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KARR said:


> Hi, is the 2015 South East Asia CIC Premium map released yet?


No, not yet.


----------



## KARR (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey..thanks for the info. But on the local Singapore BMW forum one of the vendor already has it, so Im a bit confused. Refer to the following link : http://www.bmw-sg.com/forums/elebest-pte-ltd/87446-map-2015-cic-available-mce-ready.html


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KARR said:


> Hey..thanks for the info. But on the local Singapore BMW forum one of the vendor already has it, so Im a bit confused. Refer to the following link : http://www.bmw-sg.com/forums/elebest-pte-ltd/87446-map-2015-cic-available-mce-ready.html


I stand corrected. It was released last night.


----------



## Flighdeep (Nov 5, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello shawnsheridan, can you please PM me the Premium 2014-1 for CIC-2008 and description, who to install it into the car.
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Flighdeep said:


> Hello shawnsheridan, can you please PM me the Premium 2014-1 for CIC-2008 and description, who to install it into the car.
> Thank you very much in advance


PM sent.


----------



## elqueffo (May 14, 2013)

Looking to get the latest European premium map for CIC (this is for a 2012 535). Please send details/price 

Other question: Can it be installed on a US/CA sourced car?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

elqueffo said:


> Looking to get the latest European premium map for CIC (this is for a 2012 535). Please send details/price
> 
> Other question: Can it be installed on a US/CA sourced car?


Yes, it is no problem to put Europe Map on U.S. Spec car or vice versa.

PM sent.


----------



## Leo1971 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi all, any news on Europe Next 2015-1? In Internet already appeared the first signs of the availability of this map


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Leo1971 said:


> Hi all, any news on Europe Next 2015-1? In Internet already appeared the first signs of the availability of this map


Yes, it was released last night.

PM sent.


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

Also, just released Road Map EUROPE Route 2015-1 .


----------



## Leo1971 (Sep 20, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, it was released last night.
> 
> PM sent.


Shawn, thank you for prompt answer.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Leo1971 said:


> Shawn, thank you for prompt answer. As I understand it is still too early to download that map? Can I count on help in getting FSC code?


I sent you PM.


----------



## Jon1915 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello,
me too please.
Can You send me links for Europe Next 2015-1?
thank you very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jon1915 said:


> Hello,
> me too please.
> Can You send me links for Europe Next 2015-1?
> thank you very much.


PM sent.


----------



## and.rei (Nov 7, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi. Can you please send me an email how to update maps? I need Middle East maps (with UAE) for the X5 E70 (LCI). Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

and.rei said:


> Hi. Can you please send me an email how to update maps? I need Middle East maps (with UAE) for the X5 E70 (LCI). Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## zimbato (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello,
me too please.
Can You send me links for Europe Next 2015-1?
thank you very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zimbato said:


> Hello,
> me too please.
> Can You send me links for Europe Next 2015-1?
> thank you very much.


PM sent.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Whao 
Can You send me links for Europe Next 2015-1?

Thanks Shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

botho said:


> Whao
> Can You send me links for Europe Next 2015-1?
> 
> Thanks Shawn


PM sent.


----------



## grzegorz914 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can You send me links for Europe Next 2015-1?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grzegorz914 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can You send me links for Europe Next 2015-1?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Gerko0916 (May 22, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can You send me links for Europe Next 2015-1?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gerko0916 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can You send me links for Europe Next 2015-1?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## MeesterSjef (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can you also send me links for Europe Next 2015-1?

Thanks


----------



## Loktu (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I have a 2013 328i xdrive. Can you send me the link for North America Maps. Thanks!


----------



## x_spider (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

could you please also send me the links to the Europe Next 2015-1 Map?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x_spider said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you please also send me the links to the Europe Next 2015-1 Map?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Shawn, BMW premium Europe for CIC are still at 2014-1 release? Have you a link for newer versions?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maisav said:


> Hi Shawn, BMW premium Europe for CIC are still at 2014-1 release? Have you a link for newer versions?


No. Europe PREMIUM 2014-1 remains the latest released version. 2015 is not released yet.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Daalbock (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi Shawnsheridan,
can you send me a link for Europe Road Map Business 2015 ?
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Daalbock said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> can you send me a link for Europe Road Map Business 2015 ?
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## as87 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi shawn,

could you please send me instructions on how to update to Road Map Europe Next 2015 on my f30?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

as87 said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> could you please send me instructions on how to update to Road Map Europe Next 2015 on my f30?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## as87 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## luxon (Nov 9, 2014)

*2015 Map updates*

Hi Shawn,

Can you also please send me links to the latest maps? I have a 2011 F10 550i.

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

luxon said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you also please send me links to the latest maps? I have a 2011 F10 550i.
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Landratte (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Shawn! Can you please send me the links for NBT Europe 2015?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Landratte said:


> Hi Shawn! Can you please send me the links for NBT Europe 2015?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## birnbam (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Shawn! Can you please send me the links for NBT Europe 2015 too?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

birnbam said:


> Hi Shawn! Can you please send me the links for NBT Europe 2015 too?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Lfc simon (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn Be great if you could send me a link for the 2015 Europe map update for nbt please. Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lfc simon said:


> Hi Shawn Be great if you could send me a link for the 2015 Europe map update for nbt please. Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi Shawn, can you pm me the link for NEXT 2015-1 map too please. Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DmitryHd said:


> Hi Shawn, can you pm me the link for NEXT 2015-1 map too please. Many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aek21 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please help me with NAV Update for the 535I 2011...


PM sent.


----------



## josh1e (Jan 7, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Europe PROFESSIONAL 2015 on DVD for CCC is released.


Hi Shawn. I don't suppose you have Europe PROFESSIONAL 2015 for CIC?

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

josh1e said:


> Hi Shawn. I don't suppose you have Europe PROFESSIONAL 2015 for CIC?
> 
> Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## alexchan76 (Mar 30, 2014)

Shawn, would like to know you selling any map for asian country or not. I have the Japan map installed when i bought the car but is it possible to load the Malaysia / Singapore map?

Thanks


----------



## alexchan76 (Mar 30, 2014)

Shawn, would like to know you selling any map for asian country or not. I have the Japan map installed when i bought the car but is it possible to load the Malaysia / Singapore map?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alexchan76 said:


> Shawn, would like to know you selling any map for asian country or not. I have the Japan map installed when i bought the car but is it possible to load the Malaysia / Singapore map?
> 
> Thanks


Personally, I don't sell anything. I have zero commercial interest in anything BMW related. I simply refer people to a trusted source.

To answer your question though, you cannot just load Southeast Asia Map on Japan Spec Head Unit. Japan Spec Head Unit uses a 27 (CIC) or A1 (NBT) Nav Application FSC Code and Southeast Asia uses a 19 (CIC) or A0 (NBT) Nav Application FSC Code, same as Europe and North America uses. Each type supports only certain Maps. So, while you could easily load Southeast Asia Map on Head Unit with Europe or North America map, it can't be loaded on Head Unit with Japan map.

It is not hopeless though. It can be done if Japan spec Head Unit is converted to Euro Spec, which would require flashing Head Unit with different Country Controller, and writing cloned Europe Head Unit Hard Drive image to the Head Unit, and then Southeast Asia map could be loaded.


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

Is maps Europe PROFESSIONAL 2015 for CIC are available?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

__mkw said:


> Is maps Europe PROFESSIONAL 2015 for CIC are available?


Europe PROFESSIONAL 2015 Map is released, but it is for older CCC and is DVD based.

CIC is hard drive based and requires PREMIUM Map, and Europe PREMIUM 2015-1 is not released yet.


----------



## alexchan76 (Mar 30, 2014)

thanks shawn for information. So is there a guide on how to convert it to the euro spec?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alexchan76 said:


> thanks shawn for information. So is there a guide on how to convert it to the euro spec?


No, not that I have ever seen.


----------



## toyot (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Is it possible to give me a link to road map Japan 2015 for NBT Head Units?
Thank you as always,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

toyot said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Is it possible to give me a link to road map Japan 2015 for NBT Head Units?
> Thank you as always,


Japan 2015 PREMIUM for CIC and NEXT for NBT are both released.

PM sent.


----------



## lilli2 (Sep 16, 2014)

hi shawn,

please can i get the links for the BMW Road Map EUROPE Next 2015-1 for NBT

thanks a lot

lilli


----------



## cbolan (Nov 19, 2014)

Just bought a 10/2009 530d with PREMIUM 2009-2 (NAV ECE BMW 1.5.20) and looking to update maps. I just downloaded the 2014-1 DVDs (also on USB, but not sure if it will work with my CIC based on comments I read in another forum), but was wondering when the next version of Europe PREMIUM maps will be released (days, weeks, or months?). Don't really want to pay for the code and then have new maps be released shortly thereafter (unless the code works for them too). Still trying to figure out the best cable to get for playing with coding. I'm sure the fastest upgrade will be purchasing a code, but if new maps are coming out within the next month, then I can probably wait (and maybe get a cable to learn more about my new used car  )


----------



## Dolcevita (Sep 10, 2013)

Sent Pn, 
:thumbup:


edit 2 import "fsc" you will need opps oder icom interface (Exx), 
it don't works with an Dcan 
Fxx with enet
regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lilli2 said:


> hi shawn,
> 
> please can i get the links for the BMW Road Map EUROPE Next 2015-1 for NBT
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cbolan said:


> Just bought a 10/2009 530d with PREMIUM 2009-2 (NAV ECE BMW 1.5.20) and looking to update maps. I just downloaded the 2014-1 DVDs (also on USB, but not sure if it will work with my CIC based on comments I read in another forum), but was wondering when the next version of Europe PREMIUM maps will be released (days, weeks, or months?). Don't really want to pay for the code and then have new maps be released shortly thereafter (unless the code works for them too). Still trying to figure out the best cable to get for playing with coding. I'm sure the fastest upgrade will be purchasing a code, but if new maps are coming out within the next month, then I can probably wait (and maybe get a cable to learn more about my new used car  )


All Europe Maps for 2015 have already been released except MOTION and PREMIUM. I would be very surprised if these two are not also released by the end of this month.

PM sent.


----------



## pisicuta cabrio (May 11, 2009)

tp67 said:


> Hi Shawn!
> May I have Europe 2015 HIGH maps dvd link?
> Thank you!


Hello, Shawn!
May I ask for the same link?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pisicuta cabrio said:


> Hello, Shawn!
> May I ask for the same link?
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

I completely read through this thread and was a bit confused about all those expressions like MOVE, MOTION, ROUTE, NEXT, PROFESSIONAL, PREMIUM, Technological Package…
Well, I learned that most of them are related to the different models of head unit.
PROFESSIONAL -> CCC (DVD based)
PREMIUM -> CIC (HDD based)
NEXT -> NBT (HDD based)

My car is an F20 (2013) with Navi Professional (NBT).
As far as I figured it out until now, I would need “NEXT” maps.

But just to be curious:
What is the difference or purpose of those other maps like MOVE, ROUTE, MOTION or Technological Package?

Could you please send me an information/link for Europe Next 2015-1?

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Is the BMW Road Map EUROPE Next 2015-1 already available?

Could I have a link?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deb10042 said:


> ...But just to be curious:
> What is the difference or purpose of those other maps like MOVE, ROUTE, MOTION or Technological Package?
> 
> Could you please send me an information/link for Europe Next 2015-1?
> ...


Technology Package has nothing to do with it. MOVE, MOTION, and ROUTE are for 606 BUSINESS Navigation and PREMIUM and NEXT are for 609 Navigation Professional. As the head units improve over time, the Maps get better in terms of more data and image definition.

PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DocNuas said:


> Is the BMW Road Map EUROPE Next 2015-1 already available?
> 
> Could I have a link?


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Technology Package has nothing to do with it. MOVE, MOTION, and ROUTE are for 606 BUSINESS Navigation and PREMIUM and NEXT are for 609 Navigation Professional. As the head units improve over time, the Maps get better in terms of more data and image definition.
> 
> PM sent.


Thanks for explaining and for the PM!


----------



## tom2325 (May 25, 2013)

Hi shawn,
Could I have a link of JAPAN NEXT for NBT map?
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## tom2325 (May 25, 2013)

Sorry, double posting...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tom2325 said:


> Hi shawn,
> Could I have a link of JAPAN NEXT for NBT map?
> Thank you very much in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## fhcipriani (Nov 19, 2014)

*South America*

Does someone know if South America NEXT received an update for 2015?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fhcipriani said:


> Does someone know if South America NEXT received an update for 2015?


Yes. South America NEXT 2015A is released.

PM sent.


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

fhcipriani said:


> Does someone know if South America NEXT received an update for 2015?


Last map:
Road Map SOUTH AMERICA Next 2015A


----------



## Sybyp80 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello Shawn! Can i ask you for the link to Europe HIGH 2015 . thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sybyp80 said:


> Hello Shawn! Can i ask you for the link to Europe HIGH 2015 . thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## That1Guy949 (Sep 15, 2014)

Looking for North America Next update. 
Mine says 2014-v2. Still need update?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

That1Guy949 said:


> Looking for North America Next update.
> Mine says 2014-v2. Still need update?


You can update to 2015-1 NEXT.

PM sent.


----------



## Kaozz (Nov 2, 2014)

What do i need for a MK-4?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kaozz said:


> What do i need for a MK-4?


Europe HIGH Map.

PM sent.


----------



## peters71 (Nov 23, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Europe HIGH Map.
> 
> PM sent.


Hi!
Can you send me a link for BUSINESS navi update 2015?
Best regards, 
Peter


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

peters71 said:


> Hi!
> Can you send me a link for BUSINESS navi update 2015?
> Best regards,
> Peter


PM sent.


----------



## spetri (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn, is there any south América (brazil mainly) update for my Professional navigation system (X1 e84 2014)?


Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spetri said:


> Hi Shawn, is there any south América (brazil mainly) update for my Professional navigation system (X1 e84 2014)?
> 
> Thanks


South America 2015 PREMIUM (CIC) and NEXT (NBT) are released.

PM sent.


----------



## wwrcw (Nov 23, 2014)

hi

Can someone send me a link to update map for bmw f30 prof nav premium maps of Europe, with Serbia


----------



## wwrcw (Nov 23, 2014)

hi

Can someone send me a link to update map for bmw f30 prof nav premium maps of Europe, with Serbia


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wwrcw said:


> hi
> 
> Can someone send me a link to update map for bmw f30 prof nav premium maps of Europe, with Serbia


The latest released version is Europe PREMIUM 2014-1.

PM sent.


----------



## wwrcw (Nov 23, 2014)

How can I be sure that I will not be fooled?
When I purchase money and Gerry do not send a map and FSC code


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wwrcw said:


> How can I be sure that I will not be fooled?
> When I purchase money and Gerry do not send a map and FSC code


It has never happened yet, or you would have surely read about such here.


----------



## wwrcw (Nov 23, 2014)

ok just ask. I'm not directed at the forum that someone cheated, so that's why I asked


----------



## Felix.Z (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello shawnsheridan,

Could you send me a PM with more details? (price, etc)
Got the map 

Thanks,
F


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Felix.Z said:


> Hello shawnsheridan,
> 
> Could you send me a PM with more details? (price, etc)
> Got the map
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## dumitru.o (Dec 12, 2012)

hi

can i have the links for high 2015?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dumitru.o said:


> hi
> 
> can i have the links for high 2015?


PM sent.


----------



## juniq (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello 

Can you pls. sent me a link to download BMW Professional CCC and CIC 2015 Maps ?

Thank you 

K.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Europe PREMIUM 2015 for CIC is still not released.

PM sent.


----------



## vibui (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a 2013 535i with NBT head unit. Can I get information to obtain ROAD MAP NORTH AMERICA PREMIUM 2015-1?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vibui said:


> I have a 2013 535i with NBT head unit. Can I get information to obtain ROAD MAP NORTH AMERICA PREMIUM 2015-1?
> 
> Thanks!


You could, but PREMIUM map would not work in NBT. You need NEXT 2015-1 Map.

PM sent.


----------



## ke116ngc (Nov 25, 2014)

Shawnsheridan,

Need some help. I have North America Premium 12 (112111.2.18 Road Map North America Premium 2012) on my 2012 X5 50i. I'm looking for the newest 2015 Premium map data. 

Can you PM over the download link, cost, and any other details? I do not have the map data nor the FSC code. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## ke116ngc (Nov 25, 2014)

Shawnsheridan,

Need some help. I have North America Premium 12 (112111.2.18 Road Map North America Premium 2012) on my 2012 X5 50i. I'm looking for the newest 2015 Premium map data. 

Can you PM over the download link, cost, and any other details? I do not have the map data nor the FSC code. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ke116ngc said:


> Shawnsheridan,
> 
> Need some help. I have North America Premium 12 (112111.2.18 Road Map North America Premium 2012) on my 2012 X5 50i. I'm looking for the newest 2015 Premium map data.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## NGL (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello Shawn
Please send me update details for my navigation profressional in my Danish F11 LCI. Do you know if the Update will enable Danish a language? Thanks.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

Tank Shawn all ok!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NGL said:


> Hello Shawn
> Please send me update details for my navigation profressional in my Danish F11 LCI. Do you know if the Update will enable Danish a language? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## abuhusni (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
I'm new X5 owner model 12/2009 and not sure what system i have but there is hard drive in the car

my current map is 2010. Can you sent me the latest maps available for middle east or Arabian Gulf

Thank you for your great help.


----------



## bono975 (Jun 15, 2010)

I there a link to download the 2015 CCC North American map DVD's?

It would be much appreciated. 

I have a 2009 35d X5. 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

abuhusni said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I'm new X5 owner model 12/2009 and not sure what system i have but there is hard drive in the car
> 
> my current map is 2010. Can you sent me the latest maps available for middle east or Arabian Gulf
> ...





bono975 said:


> I there a link to download the 2015 CCC North American map DVD's?
> 
> It would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## Seamus7 (Nov 20, 2014)

*2014 528*

Sean,

I have a 2014 528 with professional navigation. Can I get the info from you on the latest maps? I checked my nav and I think it said I had 2013 version.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seamus7 said:


> Sean,
> 
> I have a 2014 528 with professional navigation. Can I get the info from you on the latest maps? I checked my nav and I think it said I had 2013 version.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## leonyb (Oct 4, 2012)

pls give me europe maps.
thanks


----------



## leonyb (Oct 4, 2012)

pls give me europe maps.
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

leonyb said:


> pls give me europe maps.
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## bmw-fanatic (Nov 26, 2014)

hi shawn

do you have links for road map europe business 2015 for MASK systems ?

thx in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw-fanatic said:


> hi shawn
> 
> do you have links for road map europe business 2015 for MASK systems ?
> 
> thx in advance


PM sent.


----------



## AlexMSport (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Could you send me the details for the latest NA maps Canada/USA for a 2012 650i.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AlexMSport said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you send me the details for the latest NA maps Canada/USA for a 2012 650i.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## BUYSELLFIL (Aug 6, 2012)

Should 2015s being built now have the new maps? Anyone?


----------



## pelo9999 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello,
where can i download the last Road Map Europe PREMIUM ?
Do you have any idea about Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2015?

thank you in advance


----------



## farbmw (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

Is it possible to get the info on updating the NBT system? I have a Canadian "M" so I believe I need the N/A maps?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pelo9999 said:


> Hello,
> where can i download the last Road Map Europe PREMIUM ?
> Do you have any idea about Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2015?
> 
> thank you in advance





farbmw said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to get the info on updating the NBT system? I have a Canadian "M" so I believe I need the N/A maps?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


PM's sent.


----------



## Tigre1973 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

Can you please tell me if the Europe PREMIUM 2015 for end 2010 E93 is already available?
If not, any idea on the release date?
Thank you so much.
Kind regards,
Tigre1973


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tigre1973 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can you please tell me if the Europe PREMIUM 2015 for end 2010 E93 is already available?
> If not, any idea on the release date?
> ...


No. Europe PREMIUM 2015-1 is not released yet, and BMW does not provide release dates. It will appear out of the blue one day soon like all other new map releases.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. Europe PREMIUM 2015-1 is not released yet, and BMW does not provide release dates. It will appear out of the blue one day soon like all other new map releases.


Here in Europe, we are building a lot of new roads.... 
I trust in Santa Claus :angel:


----------



## Dylan05 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 
Could you send me information for NA on a 2011 328i Thank you!


----------



## petkowo (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

can you send me please links for... CCC Europe Business 2015-1, Europe NEXT 2015-1

Thank you


----------



## petkowo (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

can you send me please links for... CCC Europe Business 2015-1, Europe NEXT 2015-1

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

petkowo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you send me please links for... CCC Europe Business 2015-1, Europe NEXT 2015-1
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## norgar (Dec 1, 2014)

someone got the latest version for the europe premium map? (I think 2014-1)


----------



## donjoe (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Shawn

I'm in need of Road Map Europe Business 2015 for MASK system?


Can you help?

Rgds,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

norgar said:


> someone got the latest version for the europe premium map? (I think 2014-1)





donjoe said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I'm in need of Road Map Europe Business 2015 for MASK system?
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## V20100 (Oct 9, 2014)

Shawn,

Can you send me link for Europe Next 2015 and may be the last version of the FSC code generator?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

V20100 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me link for Europe Next 2015...
> Thanks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## EfCe (Dec 2, 2014)

Due to instructions in this forum I already completed some coding on my used F20, so big thanks for that upfront! The problem which I'm facing now is the navigation update. My car has Navi Business 606 with Move 2013. I want to update to Move 2015-1. 

Many thanks for help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EfCe said:


> Due to instructions in this forum I already completed some coding on my used F20, so big thanks for that upfront! The problem which I'm facing now is the navigation update. My car has Navi Business 606 with Move 2013. I want to update to Move 2015-1.
> 
> Many thanks for help!


PM sent.


----------



## 5Guy (May 31, 2011)

Shawn, can you send me the links for a 2015 North American Premium map update?

Many thanks.


----------



## 5Guy (May 31, 2011)

Shawn, can you send me the links for a 2015 North American Premium map update?

Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

5Guy said:


> Shawn, can you send me the links for a 2015 North American Premium map update?
> 
> Many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## jarrad88 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey is there any updates for a 2014 f15 in australia ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jarrad88 said:


> Hey is there any updates for a 2014 f15 in australia ?


Yes, all Australia & New Zealand Road Maps for 2015 have been released including NEXT version for your NBT head unit.

PM sent.


----------



## raygbmw1 (May 3, 2014)

Shawn

Would you kindly pm me the link too for the Australian map please. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

raygbmw1 said:


> Shawn
> 
> Would you kindly pm me the link too for the Australian map please. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## j330ci (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello I'm new here and I don't know how to put a post up can any one help me, I'm looking for some used and cheep headlights for my 04 bmw 330ci....


----------



## j330ci (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello I'm looking for used headlights for my 04 bmw 330ci if anyone is parting out one or has some extra around thnx....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

j330ci said:


> Hello I'm new here and I don't know how to put a post up can any one help me, I'm looking for some used and cheep headlights for my 04 bmw 330ci....





j330ci said:


> Hello I'm looking for used headlights for my 04 bmw 330ci if anyone is parting out one or has some extra around thnx....


You need to post over in the classified subforum:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=8


----------



## j330ci (Dec 4, 2014)

Thnk you so much...


----------



## Ghost550i (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi Shawn...Can you send the info for a 2006 550i (North America)? Thanks!


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. Europe PREMIUM 2015-1 is not released yet.


And will not.


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

VadimAA said:


> And will not.


Hum, why not, what is happening? I can't be discontinued that quick?

If not, is there a new 2015 version, I heard about some sort of new version I never heard before. It is supposed to work in a few different systems?

If you could please clarify.

Cheers


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

I think we must wait for 2015-2 and in a different format.


----------



## nOOgz (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi VadimAA,

can you perhaps get a little more precise? It seems you know something the forum members do not know...so feel welcome to share your information with all of us


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

I do not have trustworthy information, so I will not tell the details.
I can tell you that I think about it. BMW experiencing technical difficulties with the implementation of the new European map. But, the problem is solved, and will be presented, probably in March next year.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ghost550i said:


> Hi Shawn...Can you send the info for a 2006 550i (North America)? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## nOOgz (Sep 10, 2014)

VadimAA said:


> I do not have trustworthy information, so I will not tell the details.
> I can tell you that I think about it. BMW experiencing technical difficulties with the implementation of the new European map. But, the problem is solved, and will be presented, probably in March next year.


Thanks for the information


----------



## Tigre1973 (Nov 27, 2014)

Shawn,
it would be nice to ear something from you related to this last posts...

Kind regards,
Tigre1973


----------



## pulik (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi,
Please send link for BMW High Europe 2015 DVDs.
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pulik said:


> Hi,
> Please send link for BMW High Europe 2015 DVDs.
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tigre1973 said:


> Shawn,
> it would be nice to ear something from you related to this last posts...
> 
> Kind regards,
> Tigre1973


This is the first I have heard of it, but if VadimAA says so, I tend to believe it. You have to assume there is an issue with this map, else it would have been released already by now.


----------



## DavidSinDC (Dec 4, 2014)

Where can I download the 2015 maps update for a 2007 530xi?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DavidSinDC said:


> Where can I download the 2015 maps update for a 2007 530xi?


PM sent.


----------



## elrodvt (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi, 2014 328D Sport wagon with real time traffic etc... Can you please PM me on how to update?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

elrodvt said:


> Hi, 2014 328D Sport wagon with real time traffic etc... Can you please PM me on how to update?


PM sent.


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> This is the first I have heard of it, but if VadimAA says so, I tend to believe it. You have to assume there is an issue with this map, else it would have been released already by now.


I thought this was related to Premium Europe 2014-2. It seems that the issue also has impact on Premium Europe 2015-1.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stealth98 said:


> I thought this was related to Premium Europe 2014-2. It seems that the issue also has impact on Premium Europe 2015-1.


So it seems...


----------



## Dave 90TT (Sep 7, 2014)

So, stupid question: 2015 M4 already has 2015 map data, right?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dave 90TT said:


> So, stupid question: 2015 M4 already has 2015 map data, right?


Yes, you can update to North America NEXT 2015-1.

PM sent.


----------



## patchang (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi, I have 2011 550gt.
Please send me the information on how to update to 2015 map
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

patchang said:


> Hi, I have 2011 550gt.
> Please send me the information on how to update to 2015 map
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## morto93 (Dec 5, 2014)

*BMW Maps Middle East*

Hi Shawn, 
Can you please send me the maps for the middle east. I drive a BMW 3 series 2009. Also, do i need a code for this? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## morto93 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 
Can you please send me the maps for the middle east. I drive a BMW 3 series 2009. Also, do i need a code for this? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

morto93 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you please send me the maps for the middle east. I drive a BMW 3 series 2009. Also, do i need a code for this?
> Thanks in advance.


I'm not sure if you have CCC or CIC, but I think 2009 got CIC. Do you have DVD based PROFESSIONAL Map version now or Hard Drive based PREMIUM Map version?


----------



## morto93 (Dec 5, 2014)

*Nav*

Quote:
Originally Posted by morto93 View Post
Hi Shawn, 
Can you please send me the maps for the middle east. I drive a BMW 3 series 2009. Also, do i need a code for this? 
Thanks in advance.

I'm not sure if you have CCC or CIC, but I think 2009 got CIC. Do you have DVD based PROFESSIONAL Map version now or Hard Drive based PREMIUM Map version?

Its DVD based


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

morto93 said:


> Its DVD based


Ok, so you need PROFESSIONAL Map. Unfortunately, while all Middle East Hard Drive Based 2015 Maps are available, I have yet to see Middle East PROFESSIONAL 2015 Map DVD.


----------



## morto93 (Dec 5, 2014)

Shawn, in that case can you send me an older version of the professional for now?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

morto93 said:


> Shawn, in that case can you send me an older version of the professional for now?


Sorry, I should have been clearer. The only DVD based Maps that I know are available are Europe and North America, and the latest for these is 2015. I don't know where to get them for any other country, not even pre 2015 versions.


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

Shawn, can I please professional map Europe 2015 ?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bestb said:


> Shawn, can I please professional map Europe 2015 ?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## xxsappixx (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey Shawn can you send me the details for the update for a 2014 328i?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xxsappixx said:


> Hey Shawn can you send me the details for the update for a 2014 328i?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## arrows626 (Dec 8, 2014)

*2015 Europe Premium maps*

Hi Shawn,

I am interested in the 2015 release of the Europe Premium Maps. I have a E90 LCI 11/2009 and works with CIC. I need Premium maps.

If they have not been released yet, could you tell me if they will be released before the end of the year?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arrows626 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I am interested in the 2015 release of the Europe Premium Maps. I have a E90 LCI 11/2009 and works with CIC. I need Premium maps.
> 
> ...


No, Europe PREMIUM 2015-1 has not been released. It has been said that BMW has problem with new map format, and this map may not arrive until March next year. For now, it is wait and see.


----------



## kuchib (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Shawnsheridan:

I have a 2006 750Li. I think my maps are still the 2009 edition for North America. Can you help?

RK


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kuchib said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan:
> 
> I have a 2006 750Li. I think my maps are still the 2009 edition for North America. Can you help?
> 
> RK


PM sent.


----------



## Kilha (Dec 8, 2014)

*Business Navi 2015*

Hi!
Can you please send me a link for BUSINESS navi update 2015?
Regards, 
Mike


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kilha said:


> Hi!
> Can you please send me a link for BUSINESS navi update 2015?
> Regards,
> Mike


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cejudge1 said:


> Have a 2009 e60 interested in an update? CCC. North America needed
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## 328i Deuce (Dec 20, 2014)

*2015 CCC Navigation Update*

I'm looking for a link to the North America 2015 CCC update.

Thank in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

328i Deuce said:


> I'm looking for a link to the North America 2015 CCC update.
> 
> Thank in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## sbcdk (Sep 5, 2014)

Europe High 2015 DVD 1+2 is now finally available to board members.


----------



## maennchen (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi Shawn
Can you please send a link for latest BUSINESS navi update (Motion 2014?)?
Possible to get the FSC from you?
Thanks
Regards 
:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maennchen said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can you please send a link for latest BUSINESS navi update (Motion 2014?)?
> Possible to get the FSC from you?
> Thanks
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bm-pav (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me 2015 Europe Business DVD 1 and 2 (S606A)?

Thank you,
Pav


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bm-pav said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me 2015 Europe Business DVD 1 and 2 (S606A)?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Hakilo (Dec 20, 2014)

*Cic professional*

Hey

Are you able to help me out with europa PROFESSIONAL 2015 for CIC ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hakilo said:


> Hey
> 
> Are you able to help me out with europa PROFESSIONAL 2015 for CIC ?


PM sent.


----------



## Gudi (Dec 15, 2014)

sbcdk said:


> Europe High 2015 DVD 1+2 is now finally available to board members.


High? Does anyone have a guess on when the next release will be out for Europe Premium CIC?... I know the 2014-2 / 2015-1 has been delayed - and maybe forever.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gudi said:


> High? Does anyone have a guess on when the next release will be out for Europe Premium CIC?... I know the 2014-2 / 2015-1 has been delayed - and maybe forever.


No one has any idea. When BMW AG solves the formatting problems they are having, the release will show up.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

I think bmw never go to releasing 2014-2 or 2015.
Sure 2015 or 2015-2 released in expected 3-2015


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

Why do all the posts I read and pics I see show CIC=High (NBT) for 2012 on, but I have a 2013 with CIC Premium maps? Anyone know when they started CIC NBT in the USA?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

imtjm said:


> Why do all the posts I read and pics I see show CIC=High (NBT) for 2012 on, but I have a 2013 with CIC Premium maps? Anyone know when they started CIC NBT in the USA?


F10 got NBT in MY 2013, and F30 got NBT in MY 2014.


----------



## chenpj (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Do you happen to have Taiwan NEXT 2014-2? can you post that to me?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chenpj said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Do you happen to have Taiwan NEXT 2014-2? can you post that to me?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## pittisus (Oct 14, 2003)

*2015 Nav Maps Update*

Shawn,

I have a 2008 E93 with DVD Nav. I would like to upgrade the North America maps to 2015.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pittisus said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2008 E93 with DVD Nav. I would like to upgrade the North America maps to 2015.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## nunnun (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi,

Could someone can share the NBT Road Map Japan Next 2015?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nunnun said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone can share the NBT Road Map Japan Next 2015?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## benjaleg (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the last 2015 Europe 609 Professional Navigation ?

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

benjaleg said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the last 2015 Europe 609 Professional Navigation ?
> 
> Thanks,


For CIC, the latest is PREMIUM 2014-1, and for NBT it is NEXT 2015-1.

PM sent.


----------



## 328i-GER (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi,

I have Road Map Europe MOVE 2013 in my F30 with Navigation Business. 2015-1 is the latest version, right? 

Is there a possibility to upgrade it by myself? Can you help me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

328i-GER said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Road Map Europe MOVE 2013 in my F30 with Navigation Business. 2015-1 is the latest version, right?
> 
> ...


Yes, you can update to Europe MOVE 2015.

PM sent.


----------



## Kist2001 (Dec 22, 2014)

I need the Road Map north America Next 2015 - Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kist2001 said:


> I need the Road Map north America Next 2015 - Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## zspl (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello,

anyone care to share 2015 Europe Business DVD 1 and 2 ? I have CCC but apparently it doesn't work with 3 DVDs version of 2015 update so I'm looking for two discs version.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zspl said:


> Hello,
> 
> anyone care to share 2015 Europe Business DVD 1 and 2 ? I have CCC but apparently it doesn't work with 3 DVDs version of 2015 update so I'm looking for two discs version.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## arko1976 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the last 2015 Europe 609 Professional Navigation too ? Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arko1976 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the last 2015 Europe 609 Professional Navigation too ? Many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

it is now aviable?? i have cic professional map europe premium


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> it is now aviable?? i have cic professional map europe premium


Not Europe 2015-1 PREMIUM if that is was your asking. It is still not released.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not Europe 2015-1 PREMIUM if that is was your asking. It is still not released.


ok thanks


----------



## m666 (Aug 29, 2014)

hey shawn
need NBT EUROPE NEXT 2015-1 please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

m666 said:


> hey shawn
> need NBT EUROPE NEXT 2015-1 please


PM sent.


----------



## -=KNOP=- (Dec 21, 2014)

m666 said:


> hey shawn
> need NBT EUROPE NEXT 2015-1 please


same please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

-=KNOP=- said:


> same please


PM sent.


----------



## nortin (Dec 26, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn
Could you send me the link of the NBT Road Map Japan Next 2015?


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hey Shawn - 2013 335i (no NBT). PM please! and Thanks for all that you do for this group.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nortin said:


> Hi Shawn
> Could you send me the link of the NBT Road Map Japan Next 2015?





vonmayr said:


> Hey Shawn - 2013 335i (no NBT). PM please! and Thanks for all that you do for this group.


PM's sent.


----------



## gtuel (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Shawn,
Could you pm me the information for a 2012 335i? I'm looking for North America map update.
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gtuel said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you pm me the information for a 2012 335i? I'm looking for North America map update.
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## 325xi_dc (Nov 24, 2002)

Road Map North America, Next, 2015, please (and thank you).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

325xi_dc said:


> Road Map North America, Next, 2015, please (and thank you).


PM sent.


----------



## modicbmw (May 4, 2013)

Road Map Taiwan PREMIUM 2015
Road Map Taiwan Next 2014-2

pleas,and thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

modicbmw said:


> Road Map Taiwan PREMIUM 2015
> Road Map Taiwan Next 2014-2
> 
> pleas,and thank you


PM sent.


----------



## skysky (Dec 28, 2014)

shawnsheridan, can I also please get details for a the 2015 Australia/NZ CIC Premium maps?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

skysky said:


> shawnsheridan, can I also please get details for a the 2015 Australia/NZ CIC Premium maps?


PM sent.


----------



## Gibek (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi, I need a newest available map for my CIC, can you provide me the Links?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gibek said:


> Hi, I need a newest available map for my CIC, can you provide me the Links?
> Thanks in Advance


PM sent.


----------



## themasterpiece (Dec 28, 2014)

Road Map CIC EUROPE PREMIUM 2015 links pls.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

themasterpiece said:


> Road Map CIC EUROPE PREMIUM 2015 links pls.


Europe PREMIUM 2015-1 is still not released.


----------



## themasterpiece (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks. When it is supposed to be released?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

themasterpiece said:


> Thanks. When it is supposed to be released?


It has no scheduled date. So, if and when it does get released, it will be whenever BMW AG sees fit.


----------



## cwalton1 (Dec 29, 2014)

shawnsheridan, can you send me the link for my 2011 528i? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cwalton1 said:


> shawnsheridan, can you send me the link for my 2011 528i? Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## guil0205 (Oct 12, 2014)

Is it possible to get it for the new f56 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guil0205 said:


> Is it possible to get it for the new f56 ?


Yes, PM sent.


----------



## guil0205 (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice thk


----------



## 535i2011 (Jan 3, 2015)

Could you also send me the information? 2011 535i.

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

535i2011 said:


> Could you also send me the information? 2011 535i.
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Pcsplace (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send info on updating a 2013 520 touring to 2015-1 maps please? Also any info on codes please.

Thanks

P.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pcsplace said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send info on updating a 2013 520 touring to 2015-1 maps please? Also any info on codes please.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## dekka58 (Jan 5, 2015)

Would like to find latest map that covers the uk with speedcams and traffic light cams for my mk 4 system .already upgraded firmware to v 32 as cheap as possible thanks.


----------



## navizip (Apr 28, 2013)

*Turkey NBT NEXT MAP 2015*

Hello,
do you have Turkey NBT NEXT MAP 2015 or 2014 ?
Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

navizip said:


> Hello,
> do you have Turkey NBT NEXT MAP 2015 or 2014 ?
> Regards


Road Map Turkey NEXT 2015 is released.

PM sent.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

for cic professional... europe premium 2015 are release??thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> for cic professional... europe premium 2015 are release??thanks


No. Not released.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dekka58 said:


> Would like to find latest map that covers the uk with speedcams and traffic light cams for my mk 4 system .already upgraded firmware to v 32 as cheap as possible thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## antineutrino (Dec 22, 2014)

Shawn, can you please send me links for CIC PREMIUM 2015 North America as well as how to get the code? Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

antineutrino said:


> Shawn, can you please send me links for CIC PREMIUM 2015 North America as well as how to get the code? Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## anoriega211 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi Shawn, could you let me know where to get North America Professional for CCC? I have an '07 X5.

Thank you!
Andres


----------



## AaronTL83 (Jan 6, 2015)

Can I get the 2015 North America Premium? I have a 2011 335d. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

anoriega211 said:


> Hi Shawn, could you let me know where to get North America Professional for CCC? I have an '07 X5.
> 
> Thank you!
> Andres





AaronTL83 said:


> Can I get the 2015 North America Premium? I have a 2011 335d. Thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## 421857 (Dec 29, 2014)

Where can I get latest Europe Premium Maps? 

I have a key.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tdnk said:


> Where can I get latest Europe Premium Maps?
> 
> I have a key.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## soren bille (Nov 24, 2013)

Have today heard from BMW DK that comes new CIC premium europe map approximately 3/2015


----------



## CarAbuser (May 20, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

Please could you send me the link for the 2015 Premium Europe maps?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CarAbuser said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Please could you send me the link for the 2015 Premium Europe maps?


No. Europe PREMIUM 2015-1 is not released.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

edatbimmerfest said:


> Hi Shawn, can you please pm me the link for Europe NEXT 2015-1? Many thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## mar-bea (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 

can you please send me the link for Europe NEXT 2015 too?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mar-bea said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you please send me the link for Europe NEXT 2015 too?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Reggaetone (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------



## saitinam (Jan 11, 2015)

hi 
first sory about my english
***305; have got 2006 5.25d m-tech 
my car have ccc ünit with dvd
***305; want to ccc system ünit türkey maps
can you help me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

saitinam said:


> hi
> first sory about my english
> ***305; have got 2006 5.25d m-tech
> my car have ccc ünit with dvd
> ...


No, sorry. Older CCC based DVD's, besides North America and Europe, are very hard to come by.


----------



## szuwx (Jan 11, 2015)

Can i get info how to updat my f11 2011 CIC europe version? Thx


----------



## szuwx (Jan 11, 2015)

Can i get info how to update my f11 2011 CIC europe version? Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

szuwx said:


> Can i get info how to updat my f11 2011 CIC europe version? Thx


PM sent.


----------



## homecraftbrewin (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey shawn, can you send me info on 2010 535i nav update? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

homecraftbrewin said:


> Hey shawn, can you send me info on 2010 535i nav update? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## peter2 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm interessted in the last EUROPE Premium Files for e91 LCI navi

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

peter2 said:


> I'm interessted in the last EUROPE Premium Files for e91 LCI navi
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## ERservice (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 

Can you please send me the link for Europe busines 2015 too? for F10 with business nav 2011
Thanks!


----------



## ERservice (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 

Can you please send me the link for Europe busines 2015 too? for F10 with business nav 2011
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ERservice said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the link for Europe busines 2015 too? for F10 with business nav 2011
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## svc (Nov 26, 2012)

Shawn - can you please send me info for North America maps for 2013 535i? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

svc said:


> Shawn - can you please send me info for North America maps for 2013 535i? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Manafa (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi, is it possible to send me info for update of my E61 CIC Europe map? I think it should be Road Map Europe PREMIUM CIC 2015


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Manafa said:


> Hi, is it possible to send me info for update of my E61 CIC Europe map? I think it should be Road Map Europe PREMIUM CIC 2015


Europe PREMIUM 2014-1 is the latest release as 2015-1 is not released.

PM sent.


----------



## petkowo (Dec 7, 2013)

hello, do you have anybody dvd cover for europe professional 2015? thanks...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

petkowo said:


> hello, do you have anybody dvd cover for europe professional 2015? thanks...


PM sent.


----------



## godzilag (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
Can you please send me the link to update the map, instruction, and price for my 2010 535i i have the CIC unit.

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

godzilag said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you please send me the link to update the map, instruction, and price for my 2010 535i i have the CIC unit.
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Jims Classics (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi,
I have a 2007 BMW 650i Convertible that I just purchased. It is missing the DVD. I've been told by the BMW dealer that I can order one from them. The PN is 65902365694. Is there another source for this part ?

Regards
Jims Classics
[email protected]


----------



## Derrymilk (Jan 23, 2015)

I have a token for E-sys, if I have the download for latest maps is that all I need?

If so, where can I get the map files?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jims Classics said:


> Hi,
> I have a 2007 BMW 650i Convertible that I just purchased. It is missing the DVD. I've been told by the BMW dealer that I can order one from them. The PN is 65902365694. Is there another source for this part ?
> 
> Regards
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Derrymilk said:


> I have a token for E-sys, if I have the download for latest maps is that all I need?
> 
> If so, where can I get the map files?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## GoldmanZ (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Shawnsheridan,

can you (or anybody) please send me the link for 2015 Europe Business DVD 1 and 2 (S606A)?

THX


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GoldmanZ said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> can you (or anybody) please send me the link for 2015 Europe Business DVD 1 and 2 (S606A)?
> 
> THX


PM sent.


----------



## vameshu (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Shawnsheridan, 

Can you send me the link for 2015 Europe Business. I have e60 2006 with business navi, software update from 2014. 

THX


----------



## radstom (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Just got an 08 335i convertible and trying to learn. Can you help me understand how to update to the most recent maps for North America.

thanks

tom


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vameshu said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> Can you send me the link for 2015 Europe Business. I have e60 2006 with business navi, software update from 2014.
> 
> THX





radstom said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Just got an 08 335i convertible and trying to learn. Can you help me understand how to update to the most recent maps for North America.
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## bandafox (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello Shawn
I have a norwegian 2011 E84, business navigation system, road map europe motion 2011.
can you send me informations on how to update to the last version?
thank you!


----------



## Mr.Smith (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello Shawn,
can you please sent me a link for latest Europe navigation map?
Where can I get the FSC code?
Currently I have: Road Map EUROPE Route 2014-1


----------



## gsgsgs (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me link for the "Road Map Turkey Premium 2015"

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bandafox said:


> Hello Shawn
> I have a norwegian 2011 E84, business navigation system, road map europe motion 2011.
> can you send me informations on how to update to the last version?
> thank you!





Mr.Smith said:


> Hello Shawn,
> can you please sent me a link for latest Europe navigation map?
> Where can I get the FSC code?
> Currently I have: Road Map EUROPE Route 2014-1





gsgsgs said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me link for the "Road Map Turkey Premium 2015"
> 
> Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## pony128 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn
I have a 2010 128i and would like like update the latest north America map. I have a cic. Can you let me know how to update the map? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pony128 said:


> Hi Shawn
> I have a 2010 128i and would like like update the latest north America map. I have a cic. Can you let me know how to update the map? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Shawn,

I have 2011 550 may I get the latest north America map. Can I also get the latest on how to update the map? 

Thanks for everything! 

Al


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ausfahrt said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I have 2011 550 may I get the latest north America map. Can I also get the latest on how to update the map?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Marius_V (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello,

Can anyone help me with the link for Road Map Europe Premium 2015?

Thank you


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Deocamdata nu exista 2015, numai 2014-1.

O sa-ti dea Shawn link-ul.

O zi buna.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marius_V said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone help me with the link for Road Map Europe Premium 2015?
> 
> Thank you


No, it is not released. The latest release remains Europe PREMIUM 2014-1.


----------



## raido626 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello,

Can anyone help me with the link for Road Map Europe Premium 2014-1?

Thank you


----------



## raido626 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello,

Can anyone help me with the link for Road Map Europe Premium 2014-1?

Thank you


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

raido626 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone help me with the link for Road Map Europe Premium 2014-1?
> 
> Thank you


Hello!

PM sent.

CU Oliver


----------



## arko1976 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me a link to the 2014-1 road europe map premium?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arko1976 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me a link to the 2014-1 road europe map premium?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Fox (Jul 14, 2008)

Does anyone know what the deal is with the huge delay to 2015-1 Europe Premium? Previously there was an update every 6 months but I believe the last one was 2014-1 which was released in late 2013. It seem's really weird that there has been literally nothing since then. It's beginning to cause problems as I am often finding new roads that are not present on 2014-1. I wonder if BMW ever plan to release an update?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fox said:


> Does anyone know what the deal is with the huge delay to 2015-1 Europe Premium? Previously there was an update every 6 months but I believe the last one was 2014-1 which was released in late 2013. It seem's really weird that there has been literally nothing since then. It's beginning to cause problems as I am often finding new roads that are not present on 2014-1. I wonder if BMW ever plan to release an update?


Formatting problem with map caused delay in 2014-2/2015-1 release of both PREMIUM and MOTION Maps.


----------



## Brendz (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey, New to the forum and have no clue what i need but i have a BMW 640D 2012 plate.
Is this enough information to send me the latest MAP update?

My friend also has 320D Business Edition 2010 with the same CIC system i believe.
Let me know if this is the same link.

Thanks!

Edit - We are based in the UK so i guess we need the Europe maps.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brendz said:


> Hey, New to the um and have no clue what i need but i have a BMW 640D 2012 plate.
> Is this enough inmation to send me the latest MAP update?
> 
> My friend also has 320D Business Edition 2010 with the same CIC system i believe.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## J L (Jan 30, 2015)

Is it possible to get the 1B-File form my CIC with the VIN?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

J L said:


> Is it possible to get the 1B-File m my CIC with the VIN?


PM sent.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

for cic premium professional are release map europe 2015 thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> for cic premium professional are release map europe 2015 thanks


Europe PREMIUM 2015-1 is not released. 2014-1 remains the latest released version.


----------



## superchinees (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I already have Europe Next 2015-1 installed, but I need the FSC code. Could you provide me a guide on how to get the code?
I have downloaded E-Sys & PSdZData from the other thread (thanks for the links BTW) and have the ENET cable. Do I need other software and could you give me to links to those aswell ?
Help is much appreciated since I can't use my navigation right now


----------



## Jack the cat (Jan 7, 2011)

Shawn,
Please PM me the latest update instructions. Hopefully, the one file version. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

superchinees said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I already have Europe Next 2015-1 installed, but I need the FSC code. Could you provide me a guide on how to get the code?
> I have downloaded E-Sys & PSdZData from the other thread (thanks for the links BTW) and have the ENET cable. Do I need other software and could you give me to links to those aswell ?
> Help is much appreciated since I can't use my navigation right now


PM sent.

You do not need any more links for coding.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

787drvr said:


> Could you send me the link, I have a 2014 328xd. Thanks in advance!





jchiang said:


> Hi, Shawn:
> 
> I have 2013 328i (manufactured 7/19/2012)
> My map version is 112121.2.18 Road Map North America Premium 2013-1A
> ...





GBPackerfan1963 said:


> Would appreciate the 2015 updates for my 2015 F82 M4 with the NBT and our 2013 F12 M6. Please also include instructions. Thanks for all you do Shawn.


PM's sent.


----------



## mk3x (Nov 24, 2014)

Looking for DL link for 2015 maps to upgrade NA Next. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mk3x said:


> Looking for DL link for 2015 maps to upgrade NA Next. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## ///Mario (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello Shawn!

I have a 2011 E92 M3 with S609A (CIC Head unit) .

If you can PM me the link for downloading the latest map Europe Road Premium (2014-2 or 2015-1).

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

///Mario said:


> Hello Shawn!
> 
> I have a 2011 E92 M3 with S609A (CIC Head unit) .
> 
> ...


No. Neither is released. Europe PREMIUM 2014-1 remains the latest official release.


----------



## Jokke (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi!
2015 Business DVD for Europe, thanks.
-Jokke-


----------



## Jokke (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi!
2015 Business DVD for Europe, thanks.
-Jokke-


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jokke said:


> Hi!
> 2015 Business DVD for Europe, thanks.
> -Jokke-


PM sent.


----------



## heronbelei (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi,

Where can I get the NBT maps for south america?

Thanks!


----------



## heronbelei (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi,

Where can I get the NBT maps for south america?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

heronbelei said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where can I get the NBT maps for south america?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## killalllove3000 (Feb 10, 2015)

I am driving 2008 BMW 328I , can you tell me how to upgrade the navigation system to 2015 professional? I live in California, North America.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

killalllove3000 said:


> I am driving 2008 BMW 328I , can you tell me how to upgrade the navigation system to 2015 professional? I live in California, North America.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## M1CHA3L (Nov 20, 2014)

When is europe premium 2015 avaible?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

M1CHA3L said:


> When is europe premium 2015 avaible?


Supposedly April, but it's pointless to speculate.


----------



## Harry6217 (Dec 14, 2014)

Shawn could you PM me for a 2012 750 LI. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Harry6217 said:


> Shawn could you PM me for a 2012 750 LI. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Supposedly April, but it's pointless to speculate.


It seems that BMW has just introduced them into its price list.
An italian guy told me that his BMW dealer had took the order


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maisav said:


> It seems that BMW has just introduced them into its price list.
> An italian guy told me that his BMW dealer had took the order


Nice. Hopefully soon then.


----------



## zeniitti (Feb 11, 2015)

e60 series with m-ask? Which is the newest maps for this? Is it business and do we have 2015 yet?


----------



## Faddi (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi,
Where can I get the CIC Road map Europe Premium 2014-1 from.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zeniitti said:


> e60 series with m-ask? Which is the newest maps for this? Is it business and do we have 2015 yet?


This should be North America HIGH 2015. Same Map comes in two versions, DVD and CD. You need to correct Media for whatever you have. 2015 is released, but I have yet so actually find anyone with this map yet.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Faddi said:


> Hi,
> Where can I get the CIC Road map Europe Premium 2014-1 from.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## kuoshien6 (Feb 12, 2015)

Who BMW 2015 TAIWAN map NBT, thank you! EMAIL:[email protected]
Road Map Taiwan PREMIUM 2015


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kuoshien6 said:


> Who BMW 2015 TAIWAN map NBT, thank you! EMAIL:[email protected]
> Road Map Taiwan PREMIUM 2015


Taiwan NEXT 2015 is released but not Taiwan PREMIUM 2015.


----------



## mcbum (Dec 16, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Taiwan NEXT 2015 is released but not Taiwan PREMIUM 2015.


released both


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mcbum said:


> released both


Ok. I guess I missed PREMIUM version.


----------



## mugeneuro (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

Could you pleAse pm me 2015 Taiwan next

Thanks in advance and greetings,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mugeneuro said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you pleAse pm me 2015 Taiwan next
> 
> Thanks in advance and greetings,


PM sent.


----------



## drimau (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please pm me @ mail at [email protected] the link for Road Map Southeast Asia PREMIUM 2015


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

drimau said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please pm me @ mail at [email protected] the link for Road Map Southeast Asia PREMIUM 2015


PM sent.


----------



## zeniitti (Feb 11, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> This should be North America HIGH 2015. Same Map comes in two versions, DVD and CD. You need to correct Media for whatever you have. 2015 is released, but I have yet so actually find anyone with this map yet.


Ok, thanks. I'm actually looking for maps for Europe, not the states. This car with M-ASK has this S606A Navigationssystem Business Navigation system Business. Is it so that it's only arrow navigation, not the maps on screen?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zeniitti said:


> Ok, thanks. I'm actually looking for maps for Europe, not the states. This car with M-ASK has this S606A Navigationssystem Business Navigation system Business. Is it so that it's only arrow navigation, not the maps on screen?


Ok. Europe Business 2015 is available.


----------



## zeniitti (Feb 11, 2015)

Where to get it...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zeniitti said:


> Where to get it...


PM sent.


----------



## tmsmedic (Feb 13, 2015)

Can you pm me instruction to upgrade 2011 740Li? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tmsmedic said:


> Can you pm me instruction to upgrade 2011 740Li? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello, Shawn can you PM please link for Europe Business 2015 , for E60 SA606.

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

larry_bml said:


> Hello, Shawn can you PM please link for Europe Business 2015 , for E60 SA606.
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## dtanis (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello, Shawn can you PM please link for Europe Business 2015 DVD1

Thank you!


----------



## dtanis (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello, Shawn can you PM please link for Europe Business 2015 DVD1

Thank you!


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I need a link for the 2015 Europe map for a CCC Business Navigation-system (SA606) from 2007 (system is using a DVD). Has anyone something for me?

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dtanis said:


> Hello, Shawn can you PM please link for Europe Business 2015 DVD1
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

@dtanis and @milkway
With Shawn kindness , you have torrent link on PM.
But just 2014, 2015 is not available for the moment.

I hope Shawn will not be mad on me.

@milkway, you have Inbox full.


----------



## Joo (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please pm me @ mail at [email protected] the link for Road Map Taiwan PREMIUM 2015. Thank you.


----------



## Joo (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please pm me @ mail at [email protected] the link for Road Map Taiwan PREMIUM 2015. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Joo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please pm me @ mail at [email protected] the link for Road Map Taiwan PREMIUM 2015. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Lan blue (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

Could you please pm me @ mail at [email protected] the link for Road Map Taiwan PREMIUM 2015. Thank you.


----------



## Lan blue (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

Could you please pm me @ mail at [email protected] the link for Road Map Taiwan PREMIUM 2015. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lan blue said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you please pm me @ mail at [email protected] the link for Road Map Taiwan PREMIUM 2015. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## df65 (Dec 7, 2006)

HI Shawn my I have the link to download 2015 MAO for South East Asia for NBT with SA609 HU with Navigation professional.
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

df65 said:


> HI Shawn my I have the link to download 2015 MAO for South East Asia for NBT with SA609 HU with Navigation professional.
> thanks


SEA 2015 PREMIUM Map for CIC is released, but for NBT, the latest release is SEA NEXT 2014B.


----------



## df65 (Dec 7, 2006)

thank you Shawn ,will check the car to see what is installed right now since the car build date is 12/12/2013.


----------



## iCico (Feb 15, 2015)

hi i need road map business for an e91 Europe!! thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iCico said:


> hi i need road map business for an e91 Europe!! thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## g.chris (Dec 17, 2012)

Anybody, news about Bmw Road Map Europe East Premium 2015-2 and Bmw Road Map Europe West Premium 2015-2 ?
Tnx.


----------



## g.chris (Dec 17, 2012)

double post.


----------



## suneliot (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Shawn, could I get instructions for how to update maps in a 2011 M3? Thanks!


----------



## djshone (Jan 30, 2015)

Where can i download 2014-2 Europe premium maps?
i have working code already


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

g.chris said:


> Anybody, news about Bmw Road Map Europe East Premium 2015-2 and Bmw Road Map Europe West Premium 2015-2 ?
> Tnx.





djshone said:


> Where can i download 2014-2 Europe premium maps?
> i have working code already


Europe PREMIUM 2014-2 is not released. 2014-1 is still the latest official release.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

suneliot said:


> Hi Shawn, could I get instructions for how to update maps in a 2011 M3? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## vitords (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi, can anybody PM me with Europe Business 2015 for E90? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vitords said:


> Hi, can anybody PM me with Europe Business 2015 for E90? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## vitords (Feb 16, 2015)

Great, thanks


----------



## temporal (Feb 16, 2015)

Can somebody PM me with Taiwan map for E90?
Thanks for help


----------



## temporal (Feb 16, 2015)

Can somebody PM me with Taiwan map for E90?
Thanks for help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

temporal said:


> Can somebody PM me with Taiwan map for E90?
> Thanks for help


PM sent.


----------



## touring.schreck (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello Shawn, would u pls give me the link to dl Update Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2015 - cic e61, thnx.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

touring.schreck said:


> Hello Shawn, would u pls give me the link to dl Update Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2015 - cic e61, thnx.


Europe PREMIUM 2015 is not released. 2014-1 is the latest official release.


----------



## rantanplan (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi,

Where can I get the CIC maps for Europe?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rantanplan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where can I get the CIC maps for Europe?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## ez.soar (Feb 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,
Can i know the step for update my X5 F15 navi to 2015-1??Thanks...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ez.soar said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can i know the step for update my X5 F15 navi to 2015-1??Thanks...


PM sent.


----------



## kikikis2001 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello, where I could find CIC Europe Motion 2015 or 2014 links? Best regards.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kikikis2001 said:


> Hello, where I could find CIC Europe Motion 2015 or 2014 links? Best regards.


Europe Motion 2015 is not released.

PM sent.


----------



## Georgioso (Jan 3, 2015)

Shawn, please sent me CIC europe premium...thanks....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Georgioso said:


> Shawn, please sent me CIC europe premium...thanks....


PM sent.


----------



## cola88 (Feb 18, 2015)

CIC Europe Motion


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cola88 said:


> CIC Europe Motion


PM sent.


----------



## dat4u (Feb 18, 2015)

hello,

I need the latest Arabian Gulf premium maps I think 2015

I have 2011 740Li (CIC) I guess

and the activation process as well.

thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dat4u said:


> hello,
> 
> I need the latest Arabian Gulf premium maps I think 2015
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## barym (Feb 18, 2015)

Could you be so kind and send me instructions and links for the latest EUROPE maps for E60 (professional CIC)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

barym said:


> Could you be so kind and send me instructions and links for the latest EUROPE maps for E60 (professional CIC)?


PM sent.


----------



## karizmax (Feb 18, 2015)

Could you please sent me a Link for Navigation Update USB Business Motion 2015. Thanks


----------



## karizmax (Feb 18, 2015)

karizmax said:


> Could you please sent me a Link for Navigation Update USB Business Motion 2015. Thanks


Its for E90 CIC 606

Is it also possible to generate a FSC Lifetime `? Thanks for help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

karizmax said:


> Could you please sent me a Link for Navigation Update USB Business Motion 2015. Thanks


No. Europe MOTION 2015 is not released.


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

Could you send me instructions and links to update a 2011 F25? North America Next.

:thumbs:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tangent said:


> Could you send me instructions and links to update a 2011 F25? North America Next.
> 
> :thumbs:


PM sent.


----------



## Drbimmer97phl (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey Shawn, I recently got a 2012 528i and wondering if you can send me the details for the nav update? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Drbimmer97phl said:


> Hey Shawn, I recently got a 2012 528i and wondering if you can send me the details for the nav update? Thanks in advance!!!


PM sent.


----------



## ivantenan (Dec 15, 2014)

May I ask 2015 NBT europe maps? thank's in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivantenan said:


> May I ask 2015 NBT europe maps? thank's in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Dibang (Feb 20, 2015)

*bmw road map europe premium 2015*

Hy

Can you send me a link for bmw road map europe premium 2015 ?
I have a F30 from late 2012.

Thanks


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Dibang said:


> Hy
> 
> Can you send me a link for bmw road map europe premium 2015 ?
> 
> ...


Note yet released...


----------



## Dibang (Feb 20, 2015)

zkiifreak said:


> Note yet released...


Ouch....

Or most recent ? I have 2013...


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Dibang said:


> Ouch....
> 
> Or most recent ? I have 2013...


Most recent is 2014-1. I do not have it. Others to the rescue...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dibang said:


> Ouch....
> 
> Or most recent ? I have 2013...


PM sent.


----------



## Ron750X (Feb 3, 2015)

Shawn,

Can you please send me info on how I can update my maps. I have a 2010 7. 

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ron750X said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me info on how I can update my maps. I have a 2010 7.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Miyaperi (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi, please send me the link "BMW Road Map Japan PREMIUM 2015"


----------



## grzegorz914 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me link too for Europe NEXT 2015-2 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grzegorz914 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me link too for Europe NEXT 2015-2 ?


PM sent.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the link for Europe NEXT 2015-2 ?

Thanks...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gspannu said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the link for Europe NEXT 2015-2 ?
> 
> Thanks...


PM sent.


----------



## stevanhay (Feb 26, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> And now, ROAD MAP NORTH AMERICA PREMIUM 2015-1 was just released:
> 
> View attachment 456989
> 
> ...


So how do I get ROAD MAP NORTH AMERICA PREMIUM 2015-1? What size USB drive will I need and where do I get the activation cade?


----------



## TSTE1982 (Jun 30, 2007)

hi shawn,

i need a link to the maps next europe 2015-2 also. i got the fsc already.

regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stevanhay said:


> So how do I get ROAD MAP NORTH AMERICA PREMIUM 2015-1? What size USB drive will I need and where do I get the activation cade?


PM sent.


----------



## RichardX5M (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Shawn
Please send me link for Southern Africa CIC 2015 Premium.
THank you


----------



## RichardX5M (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Shawn
Please send me link for Southern Africa CIC 2015 Premium.
Thank you


----------



## JP-76 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Shawn, can you send me a link to Europe next 2015-2 for NBT

Thanks.

P.s. I sent you pm


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RichardX5M said:


> Hi Shawn
> Please send me link for Southern Africa CIC 2015 Premium.
> THank you





JP-76 said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me a link to Europe next 2015-2 for NBT
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> P.s. I sent you pm


PM's sent.


----------



## amico_pl (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello Shaun,
I have Next 2015-1. Is this the latest version available?
could you help me with obtaining the FSC code?
Best,
a


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

amico_pl said:


> Hello Shaun,
> I have Next 2015-1. Is this the latest version available?
> could you help me with obtaining the FSC code?
> Best,
> a


Europe NEXT 2015-2 and North America NEXT 2015-2 was just released.

PM sent.


----------



## Gypsy_Bimmer (Oct 27, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Europe NEXT 2015-2 and North America NEXT 2015-2 was just released.
> 
> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the download link for Europe NEXT 2015-2 too please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gypsy_Bimmer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the download link for Europe NEXT 2015-2 too please


PM sent.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

I believe we have to wait a little bit more...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vince59 said:


> I believe we have to wait a little bit more...


For PREMIUM (CIC) yes, but not for NEXT (NBT).


----------



## Tcheslavie (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Shawn!
Could you please send me a link to the Next 2015-2 maps? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tcheslavie said:


> Hi Shawn!
> Could you please send me a link to the Next 2015-2 maps?
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## akshay1234 (Jan 18, 2014)

HI Shawn, can you help me out with the India NEXT 2015 maps? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akshay1234 said:


> HI Shawn, can you help me out with the India NEXT 2015 maps? Thanks


Yes, India NEXT 2015 is released.

PM sent.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Europe Next 2015-2? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zkiifreak said:


> Europe Next 2015-2? Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey Shawn 

Please can you send me link for Europe Next 2015-2 and newest Europe Move Map.

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Terabyte said:


> Hey Shawn
> 
> Please can you send me link for Europe Next 2015-2 and newest Europe Move Map.
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## poisike (Oct 23, 2014)

Can somome share the link to Europe Next 2015-2? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

poisike said:


> Can somome share the link to Europe Next 2015-2? Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

New 2015-2 NBT Releases:

Road Map North America NEXT 2015-2
Road Map Europe NEXT 2015-2


----------



## thehobbit (Feb 4, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> New 2015-2 NBT Releases:
> 
> Road Map North America NEXT 2015-2
> Road Map Europe NEXT 2015-2


Interested in Road Map Europe NEXT 2015-2, could you share download link?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thehobbit said:


> Interested in Road Map Europe NEXT 2015-2, could you share download link?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## MikkeNoOne (Apr 16, 2014)

Would really appreciate a link to the latest Premium version


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MikkeNoOne said:


> Would really appreciate a link to the latest Premium version


PM sent.


----------



## Flyguy0 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey I am also interested in the New Navi 2015-2 link. Will the same code I used on -1 work? Where can I get a lifetime code?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Flyguy0 said:


> Hey I am also interested in the New Navi 2015-2 link. Will the same code I used on -1 work? Where can I get a lifetime code?
> 
> Thanks!


You will need new FSC Code.

PM sent.


----------



## dustin1985 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Shaw

Could you please send me both of North America and Europe 2015-2 download links?

Thanks soooooo much!


----------



## dustin1985 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Shaw

Could you please send me both of North America and Europe 2015-2 download links?

Thanks soooooo much!


----------



## Bemmiporo (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm looking for a download link to Europe Motion 2015 maps as well as an FSC code, can someone please help? Thanks!


----------



## paszczak (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi Shaw

Could you send me Europe 2015-2 NEXT download links? Please please  thank u in advance


----------



## Atlantis01 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me a link for the BMW Europe Business 2015 (2x DVD)?

Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dustin1985 said:


> Hi Shaw
> 
> Could you please send me both of North America and Europe 2015-2 download links?
> 
> Thanks soooooo much!





paszczak said:


> Hi Shaw
> 
> Could you send me Europe 2015-2 NEXT download links? Please please  thank u in advance


PM's sent.


----------



## zimbato (Jul 19, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn - could I get a link to the Euro NEXT 2015-2 map too please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zimbato said:


> Hi Shawn - could I get a link to the Euro NEXT 2015-2 map too please?


PM sent.


----------



## Landratte (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Shawn
Can i get a link to the Road Map Europe NEXT 2015-2 please
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Landratte said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can i get a link to the Road Map Europe NEXT 2015-2 please
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

PalleRaa said:


> Can i get a link to the Europe NEXT 2015-2 map please


----------



## ivkin1968 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Shawn, could you send link Europe Next-2 map please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivkin1968 said:


> Hi Shawn, could you send link Europe Next-2 map please


PM sent.


----------



## ooati (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please share the download link for the Road Map North America NEXT 2015-2 NBT Release?

Thanks.


----------



## ooati (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please share the download link for the Road Map North America NEXT 2015-2 NBT Release?

Thanks.


----------



## bmw116 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Shawn, could I get a link to the Euro NEXT 2015-2 map too please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ooati said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please share the download link for the Road Map North America NEXT 2015-2 NBT Release?
> 
> Thanks.





bmw116 said:


> Hi Shawn, could I get a link to the Euro NEXT 2015-2 map too please?


PM's sent.


----------



## lahiruwan (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Shawn 
Would really appreciate a link to the latest Australia maps for the F25 Business Nav with MOVE maps (S6060A)

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lahiruwan said:


> Hi Shawn
> Would really appreciate a link to the latest Australia maps for the F25 Business Nav with MOVE maps (S6060A)
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

There is something out in the ether called EUROPE EVO 2015-2 NBT2 ?

Is this the same as EUROPE 2015-2 NEXT or something different?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gspannu said:


> There is something out in the ether called EUROPE EVO 2015-2 NBT2 ?
> 
> Is this the same as EUROPE 2015-2 NEXT or something different?


Different. It is is for Next Generation NBT2, aka Evo, Head Unit.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Different. It is is for Next Generation NBT2, aka Evo, Head Unit.


Which models today have the EVO units? Any idea...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gspannu said:


> Which models today have the EVO units? Any idea...


Only F23, 2-Series Convertible.


----------



## faisal_sid (Feb 23, 2006)

*Middle East Premium 2015*

Do you have maps and codes for Middle East Premium.. Please PM

This second part may be irrelevant, but since you are the expert, you could probably shed light.

A previous update screwed my NAV, all the street names on the map are just jargon characters and there is a 70% chance for a system restart after I enter a route.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

faisal_sid said:


> Do you have maps and codes for Middle East Premium.. Please PM
> 
> This second part may be irrelevant, but since you are the expert, you could probably shed light.
> 
> A previous update screwed my NAV, all the street names on the map are just jargon characters and there is a 70% chance for a system restart after I enter a route.


PM sent.


----------



## PalleRaa (Mar 2, 2015)

EDIT: Link is now private and the torrent is incomplete. Might been taken down for some reason.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmercrwe said:


> Could you send me the link for 2015 North America Premium please.


PM sent.


----------



## Rickardg (Nov 20, 2014)

Is this reallity now? https://bmw-navi-maps.co.uk/cic-systems-2007-2013/51-road-map-europe-west-premium-2015-2.html


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rickardg said:


> Is this reallity now? https://bmw-navi-maps.co.uk/cic-systems-2007-2013/51-road-map-europe-west-premium-2015-2.html


No. Place order and you will see that he cannot fill it.


----------



## Rickardg (Nov 20, 2014)

As suspected, i guess there is a lot of people waiting...


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, not a problem.


What about the opposite?

Is it a MUST, that the car has to be in motion or ignition on?...or is it possible to let the car do the job with ignition off?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vince59 said:


> What about the opposite?
> 
> Is it a MUST, that the car has to be in motion or ignition on?...or is it possible to let the car do the job with ignition off?


The car needs Auxiliary Power at least. But I wouldn't want the battery to die during update, so I would run the motor myself.


----------



## chezdude (Feb 24, 2015)

There are 2 different torrents live for NA Next 2015-2 now. One uses 7z for compression, the other RAR, so they are different sizes (17 GB and 20 GB respectively). Use your favorite torrent search engine to find them. I'm uncompressing the 7z one now and will report on if it works or not.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

chezdude said:


> There are 2 different torrents live for NA Next 2015-2 now. One uses 7z for compression, the other RAR, so they are different sizes (17 GB and 20 GB respectively). Use your favorite torrent search engine to find them. I'm uncompressing the 7z one now and will report on if it works or not.


The 7z one works. I got mine updated yesterday.


----------



## nOOgz (Sep 10, 2014)

ktula said:


> The 7z one works. I got mine updated yesterday.


I agree. Also used the 7z-Version, Update went flawlessly.


----------



## dracon (Nov 5, 2009)

nOOgz said:


> I agree. Also used the 7z-Version, Update went flawlessly.


Use the 7z version, the RAR version is broken and isn't even seeded anymore so it's useless.

Same update, although 7z gives better compression. I'll be using 7z for all map archives going forward.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

dracon said:


> Use the 7z version, the RAR version is broken and isn't even seeded anymore so it's useless.
> 
> Same update, although 7z gives better compression. I'll be using 7z for all map archives going forward.


Dracon thanks for your help :thumbup:


----------



## wtstreetglow1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Would like to have the LATEST/ NEWEST available map (2015+) for my 2012 BMW 328i (F30)... I don't really understand how I determine if my unit is CIC or NBT though. I am fairly certain it is CIC. Please email me at [email protected] with details of how to receive the update and details of how to make sure I am getting the right version of the map update.


----------



## wtstreetglow1 (Mar 7, 2015)

My vehicle says: 112111.2.18, Road Map North America Premium 2012 when going into the options menu at the nav screen


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wtstreetglow1 said:


> Would like to have the LATEST/ NEWEST available map (2015+) for my 2012 BMW 328i (F30)... I don't really understand how I determine if my unit is CIC or NBT though. I am fairly certain it is CIC. Please email me at [email protected] with details of how to receive the update and details of how to make sure I am getting the right version of the map update.





wtstreetglow1 said:


> My vehicle says: 112111.2.18, Road Map North America Premium 2012 when going into the options menu at the nav screen


PM sent.


----------



## iamcornholio (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey! I have a 2014 Z4 35is. My dealer apparently gave me a 20 digit Freischaltcode which I am guessing is the FSC. Is this FSC a one time use or can I use it every time I want to update maps?

Can you give me non-torrent links to the latest 2015 North America Premium. A link to the instructions on be great too!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iamcornholio said:


> Hey! I have a 2014 Z4 35is. My dealer apparently gave me a 20 digit Freischaltcode which I am guessing is the FSC. Is this FSC a one time use or can I use it every time I want to update maps?
> 
> Can you give me non-torrent links to the latest 2015 North America Premium. A link to the instructions on be great too!


PM sent.


----------



## jcklaw (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you help me out with instructions/info for performing latest USA nav upgrade for 2009 328i? Just bought car used and map version not updated since new.

Thanks so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jcklaw said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you help me out with instructions/info for performing latest USA nav upgrade for 2009 328i? Just bought car used and map version not updated since new.
> 
> Thanks so much


PM sent.


----------



## Bmw_power (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi,

Could I please have 2015 link for my Europe Business system (2 x dvd version)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TreacleFL (Mar 8, 2015)

*Nav system update help*

Hi Shawn,

I have 2013 128i and want to update the nav system. Currently vehicle has 112121.2.18 road map North America premium 2013-1A version. I have updated the other system software and managed a massive music collection import without any issues, but have not updated nav system before, so any instructions/advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
R


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bmw_power said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I please have 2015 link for my Europe Business system (2 x dvd version)
> 
> Thanks in advance.





TreacleFL said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have 2013 128i and want to update the nav system. Currently vehicle has 112121.2.18 road map North America premium 2013-1A version. I have updated the other system software and managed a massive music collection import without any issues, but have not updated nav system before, so any instructions/advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## atze2000 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn, is there any chance for newer maps than 2014-1 for Europe Premium CIC?

Many thanks

Atze


----------



## oidoma (Dec 19, 2013)

paszczak said:


> Good news. I got Europe NEXT 2015-2  torrent.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!9I0xSaRK!Rgcsf_o0qa0rImWzHVLcQSXLJEH94l9KviYGeGRG8ao
> 
> Enjoy


Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

atze2000 said:


> Hi Shawn, is there any chance for newer maps than 2014-1 for Europe Premium CIC?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Atze


Not officially released ones.


----------



## thespudman (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey guys. Looking for the latest maps for my ENTRYNAV roadmap Europe route. My f20 was delivered in March with 2014-2 maps? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thespudman said:


> Hey guys. Looking for the latest maps for my ENTRYNAV roadmap Europe route. My f20 was delivered in March with 2014-2 maps? Thanks


Europe ROUTE 2015-2 was just released.

PM sent.


----------



## KLR4LIFE (Jul 24, 2012)

Anyone know if there is a CCC 2015 version with camera lights?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KLR4LIFE said:


> Anyone know if there is a CCC 2015 version with camera lights?


Not that I have seen.


----------



## ariesadel (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 

I have a 2012 E92 335i. I would like to update to the newest North America maps. Could you please PM me the instructions? 

Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## ariesadel (Jun 4, 2014)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ariesadel said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2012 E92 335i. I would like to update to the newest North America maps. Could you please PM me the instructions?
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help.


PM sent.


----------



## Taxu (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi shawn, 

my old man just got a E90 with Road Map Europe Premium 2011i, can you send me the info for the update and how to get the FSC code(or witch cable do I need to extract the 1B file)?

Can I also do the update via usb?

TIA.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Taxu said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> my old man just got a E90 with Road Map Europe Premium 2011i, can you send me the info for the update and how to get the FSC code(or witch cable do I need to extract the 1B file)?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## AlphaQuad (Jan 14, 2014)

HI I have a MINI Cooper S 2014 with the NBT Headunit. How much to upgrade to the 2015-2 North America Maps?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AlphaQuad said:


> HI I have a MINI Cooper S 2014 with the NBT Headunit. How much to upgrade to the 2015-2 North America Maps?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## bdmartin27 (Mar 12, 2015)

Shawn

I just joined this forum and I would like some help in updating my GPS.

I have a 2014 328i xDrive (F30) with the option code 0609. My current map is North America Next 2014-2 and shows NBT_G140241 if that means anything. I would appreciate any info you can provide me on download/purchase site(s) and any necessary codes.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bdmartin27 said:


> Shawn
> 
> I just joined this forum and I would like some help in updating my GPS.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## JackRoseKuo (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello Shawn

Could you lease PM a link for "Road Map Taiwan PREMIUM 2015" of CIC iDriver model.
And what is the different of "Taiwan PREMIUM 2015" & "Taiwan Next 2015-1"?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JackRoseKuo said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> Could you lease PM a link for "Road Map Taiwan PREMIUM 2015" of CIC iDriver model.
> And what is the different of "Taiwan PREMIUM 2015" & "Taiwan Next 2015-1"?
> ...


PREMIUM map is for older CIC Head Unit, and NEXT map is for newer NBT Head Unit.

PM sent.


----------



## troylees (Apr 19, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> 2015 Navigation Map Updates are beginning to be released.
> 
> A handful of 2015 Navigation Map Updates have been released including Road Map North America NEXT 2015-1 for car's with Option 609 Professional Navigation System and the latest NBT Head Unit:
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn, do u know where to download the road map for Taiwan Next 2015 and PREMIUM 2015?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

troylees said:


> Hi Shawn, do u know where to download the road map for Taiwan Next 2015 and PREMIUM 2015?


PM sent.


----------



## Riley455 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi,

Not sure if you got my pm, need help updating my navi, I have 2009 m3.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Riley455 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not sure if you got my pm, need help updating my navi, I have 2009 m3.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## skydiver22 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey Shawn... I updated my map in my 2011 535i thru you back in 2013... are their enough significant change to the 2015 version for me to upgrade again??? I live in the southwest/Phoenix.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

skydiver22 said:


> Hey Shawn... I updated my map in my 2011 535i thru you back in 2013... are their enough significant change to the 2015 version for me to upgrade again??? I live in the southwest/Phoenix.


Not sure what has changed. They never come with any Change Logs.

PM sent.


----------



## FLBimmer (May 24, 2008)

I would to update my maps as well with a 2013 335is. Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FLBimmer said:


> I would to update my maps as well with a 2013 335is. Many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## relige (Mar 14, 2015)

Anyone got a link to download Roadmap Europe East Premium 2015-2?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

relige said:


> Anyone got a link to download Roadmap Europe East Premium 2015-2?


Europe PREMIUM 2015-2 is not released.


----------



## mangas80 (Mar 14, 2015)

Please, could I get the link? - Thanks


----------



## sophus (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Shawn

do you know if there is a 2015 Australia map? For F10. cheers


----------



## JonoNZ (Jan 13, 2013)

sophus said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> do you know if there is a 2015 Australia map? For F10. cheers


I'd be interested in New Zealand maps for the F30 too.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mangas80 said:


> Please, could I get the link? - Thanks


PM Sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sophus said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> do you know if there is a 2015 Australia map? For F10. cheers





JonoNZ said:


> I'd be interested in New Zealand maps for the F30 too.


Australia / New Zealand 2015 Maps are released.

PM's sent.


----------



## ragal (Jun 29, 2009)

U got the Maps for HU_CIC? Europe complete please 

I Need this 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ragal said:


> U got the Maps for HU_CIC? Europe complete please
> 
> I Need this
> 
> Thanks


Europe Premium 2015 is not released yet.


----------



## 328i-GER (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi there,

whats the newest version of Road Map Europe Move (HU CIC)? I think it's 2015-2. 

Can someone provide me a download link for it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 328i-GER (Dec 21, 2014)

Sorry for posting twice.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

328i-GER said:


> Hi there,
> 
> whats the newest version of Road Map Europe Move (HU CIC)? I think it's 2015-2.
> 
> ...


HU_CIC is PREMIUM map and HU_CHAMP is MOVE. There is no 2015-2 version for either.

PM sent.


----------



## dracon (Nov 5, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> HU_CIC is PREMIUM map and HU_CHAMP is MOVE. There is no 2015-2 version for either.
> 
> PM sent.


Probably won't be a Europe Move 2015-2. Typically, Move and Motion systems almost never receive a second update during the year unless there's problems with the -1 release. They are one release a year system.


----------



## glee_hokie (Mar 16, 2015)

*2007 530xi*

What is needed in order to update the nav maps on a 2007 530xi?


----------



## beneg (Sep 26, 2014)

You guys heard any thing about North America Premium 2015-2 in the near future??


----------



## ERservice (Oct 22, 2014)

glee_hokie said:


> What is needed in order to update the nav maps on a 2007 530xi?


You need a DVD with maps your region. Put in DVD drive and thats IT.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

beneg said:


> You guys heard any thing about North America Premium 2015-2 in the near future??


Soon I think...


----------



## Thebonzor (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi

I have a 535d xDrive 2013 and I would like to update to the newest roadmap europe 2015

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thebonzor said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a 535d xDrive 2013 and I would like to update to the newest roadmap europe 2015
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## miaodapang (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi There, 
I have a X5 (2012 model). I just checked the map. It is North American 2012 Premium. Where do I start to update the maps? 
Thanks


----------



## yankees555 (Mar 19, 2015)

is it possible to get the Europe PREMIUM 2015-2 release


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yankees555 said:


> is it possible to get the Europe PREMIUM 2015-2 release


No, It is not released yet.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miaodapang said:


> Hi There,
> I have a X5 (2012 model). I just checked the map. It is North American 2012 Premium. Where do I start to update the maps?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

*BMW southeast asia's NEXT map 2015*

Does any can share the latest Southeast Asia NEXT 2015 map ? Im pleased if someone can share the software


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DTKT said:


> Does any can share the latest Southeast Asia NEXT 2015 map ? Im pleased if someone can share the software


SEA NEXT 2015 is not released.


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks, for ur info. Cheer


----------



## kis87988 (Mar 20, 2015)

Can I have the info about update map?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kis87988 said:


> Can I have the info about update map?


PM sent.


----------



## knife (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi, I've got a '11 E90 w/ PREMIUM or CIC Nav. Can you forward me info on how to update to the newest North America maps? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

knife said:


> Hi, I've got a '11 E90 w/ PREMIUM or CIC Nav. Can you forward me info on how to update to the newest North America maps? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## bmloveyou (Oct 20, 2006)

hi Shawn, how can i have the 2015 US Map update for my '11 528i, thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmloveyou said:


> hi Shawn, how can i have an update for my '11 528i, thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi, anyone has solution to activate 6 digit postal code insertion ? Have try using my E-sys to code but without any sucess


----------



## fmadzharov (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I have a 2011 X6 4.0d. Would it be possible to send me the latest 2015 Euroepan map. I live in Eastern Europe.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fmadzharov said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2011 X6 4.0d. Would it be possible to send me the latest 2015 Euroepan map. I live in Eastern Europe.
> 
> Thanks.


Europe PREMIUM 2015 is not released.


----------



## gaushell (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Shawn,
2015 328i - looking for 2015-2 North American update. Thanks


----------



## gaushell (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Shawn,
2015 328i - looking for 2015-2 North American update. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gaushell said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 2015 328i - looking for 2015-2 North American update. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## tai78s (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I have a 2009 135i which I believe is a CCC business navigation system. What is the latest update of Australian map for the system and could you please assist with the updateing procedures. Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tai78s said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2009 135i which I believe is a CCC business navigation system. What is the latest update of Australian map for the system and could you please assist with the updateing procedures. Thanks a lot for the help.


PM sent.


----------



## deeLer (Dec 26, 2014)

*Map update request*

Hello Shawn,
can you send me the 2015-2 links too please?

My navi shows ;

-------------------------------
Europa
BWM Group
101133.3.412
Road Map EUROPE Route
2014-2

RL_EntryNav_Nav_14352A
------------------------------

thanks a million!!! :clap:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deeLer said:


> Hello Shawn,
> can you send me the 2015-2 links too please?
> 
> My navi shows ;
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Joskin (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi,

Could you please send me the links for the latest premium maps for Europe?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Joskin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the latest premium maps for Europe?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Benario (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey,
Can you please PM links to the latest nav version. Currently, I have North America 2014-2 (NBT_G140241). 2014 528I M-SPORT.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Benario said:


> Hey,
> Can you please PM links to the latest nav version. Currently, I have North America 2014-2 (NBT_G140241). 2014 528I M-SPORT.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Shawn, 
I just saw from website :2015:
http://navi-expert.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=61_74_71&product_id=235, just released the Southeast Asia NEXT 2015 maps, does it happen that do you share the link for downloading ? Many Thanks


----------



## oldyuk (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

could you please send me the Route 2015-2 link as well?

Many thanks.

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DTKT said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I just saw from website :2015:
> http://navi-expert.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=61_74_71&product_id=235, just released the Southeast Asia NEXT 2015 maps, does it happen that do you share the link for downloading ? Many Thanks


According to BMW AG, latest release is still Road Map Southeast Asia NEXT 2014B.

Often these websites post maps ahead of actual release, anticipating it will be released very soon.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oldyuk said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> could you please send me the Route 2015-2 link as well?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> According to BMW AG, latest release is still Road Map Southeast Asia NEXT 2014B.
> 
> Often these websites post maps ahead of actual release, anticipating it will be released very soon.


Or your information is too old.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VadimAA said:


> Or your information is too old.


Could very well be, although it is coming from BMW AG's ISPI Cockpit, which does not show SEA NEXT 2015 as available.


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Could very well be, although it is coming from BMW AG's ISPI Cockpit, which does not show SEA NEXT 2015 as available.


Each dealer has regional restrictions on access to the new maps.
Perhaps that is why not show it.


----------



## gconstant (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi, could you PM link for 2015-2 for NA NEXT? Much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gconstant said:


> Hi, could you PM link for 2015-2 for NA NEXT? Much appreciated!


PM sent.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Shawn, may I please get a PM with the download link for 2015-2 NA NEXT and update instructions? Thanks a lot!


----------



## daf290 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Shawn,
Can you send me the link for the E63, NA?
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DMC said:


> Shawn, may I please get a PM with the download link for 2015-2 NA NEXT and update instructions? Thanks a lot!





daf290 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you send me the link for the E63, NA?
> Thanks,
> Doug


PM's sent.


----------



## 10-535xi (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Shawn, is there a 2015-2 update for the North American CIC Premium set yet?

Thanks,
G


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

10-535xi said:


> Hi Shawn, is there a 2015-2 update for the North American CIC Premium set yet?
> 
> Thanks,
> G


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Can I get the link for 2015-2 NA NEXT? Hope it works better than 2015-1. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> Can I get the link for 2015-2 NA NEXT? Hope it works better than 2015-1. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Norseman (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi Shawn,

Can you sent me the latest maps available and if possible how to get the code.

My car is 2011 55I F10 and the nav version is 112091.0.10 Road Map North America Premium 2010

Thank you for your great help.

Preben


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Norseman said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you sent me the latest maps available and if possible how to get the code.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## rearview (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Could I bother you for a link to 2015-2 North America Premium. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rearview said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could I bother you for a link to 2015-2 North America Premium. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Nguyeh28 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi Shawn.

Can you send the link for NA Premium 2015-2 as well.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nguyeh28 said:


> Hi Shawn.
> 
> Can you send the link for NA Premium 2015-2 as well.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## beneg (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn

You have a link for North America Premium (CIC) 2015-2 now??

Thanks


----------



## hopperpilot (Mar 28, 2015)

*2012 X5 Map Update*

Is this the place to purchase a map update for my 2012 X5: http://store.bmwgpsmaps.com?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Thirdy (Jul 9, 2007)

Shawn,

Can you send me the link to the North America Premium 2015-2 if available already. Thanks.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Shawn, can you send me info on southeast asia map next 2015?


----------



## hopperpilot (Mar 28, 2015)

*North American Premium 2015-2*

Hi Shawn. I believe I see a pattern here. 

Could you please send me a link for the North American Premium 2015-2 to me too? Thanks very much!


----------



## pass427 (Jan 14, 2009)

Can you send me the details for the 2015 map update for the F01. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pass427 said:


> Can you send me the details for the 2015 map update for the F01. thanks


PM sent.


----------



## ivkin1968 (Dec 20, 2013)

what system use Business card?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivkin1968 said:


> what system use Business card?


You mean 606 Business Options or just BUSINESS Map?


----------



## ivkin1968 (Dec 20, 2013)

I mean Business map


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivkin1968 said:


> I mean Business map


606 Buiness Navigation = CCC Head Unit = BUSINESS Map DVD
609 Professional Navigation = CCC Head Unit = PROFESSIONAL Map DVD


----------



## ivkin1968 (Dec 20, 2013)

ok, I see, thank you very much


----------



## cpcalkins (May 30, 2006)

Shawn,

Can you send me the link to the 2015 North America CIC Nav updates?

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

@Shawn, thanks for sending 2015-2. I see the problem now with 2015 NA NEXT maps, it doesn't come with additional POI database, unlike 2014 maps. So, my POI database is very limited. I'll likely rollback to 2014-2, unless I find ways to inject POI database from 2014.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cpcalkins said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me the link to the 2015 North America CIC Nav updates?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## RooRoo (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Do you have Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2015-2 available?


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

RooRoo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Do you have Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2015-2 available?


Belarus there is not present.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RooRoo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Do you have Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2015-2 available?


Supposedly this month, but it remains to be seen.


----------



## RooRoo (Aug 2, 2014)

VadimAA said:


> Belarus there is not present.


Dreaming to drive up to Red Square some day, so I need navigation


----------



## RooRoo (Aug 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Supposedly this month, but it remains to be seen.


Thanks for reply, will be patiently waiting.


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

RooRoo said:


> Dreaming to drive up to Red Square some day, so I need navigation


As sanctions, earlier than the others, will be available in Russia . The map is already there, just waiting for the official release.

Your dream has come true.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Yesterday a guy bought Premium Europe 2015. I'm investigating if he just ordered or already received them.
I hope he will share DVD!!


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Menno86 (Oct 12, 2014)

maisav said:


> Yesterday a guy bought Premium Europe 2015. I'm investigating if he just ordered or already received them.
> I hope he will share DVD!!


Nice!


----------



## Rickardg (Nov 20, 2014)

maisav said:


> Yesterday a guy bought Premium Europe 2015. I'm investigating if he just ordered or already received them.
> I hope he will share DVD!!


Great news if he got them, keep us posted


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

maisav said:


> Yesterday a guy bought Premium Europe 2015. I'm investigating if he just ordered or already received them.
> I hope he will share DVD!!


maisav,
because it takes so long time to release them, we will see what new BMW created in order to prevent public trade with certificates.
Will be happy to get from you link and look into that.


----------



## pilot1981 (Mar 29, 2014)

hi, today my dealer say me europe map premium 2015 are available. Anyone know where to download?


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

We would be grateful if you buy map from the dealer and give us a link.


----------



## dtm257 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi Shawn
can you send me link for Road Map Europe Next 2015-2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dtm257 said:


> Hi Shawn
> can you send me link for Road Map Europe Next 2015-2


PM sent.


----------



## tartanplad (Apr 4, 2015)

Shawn,

I have a 2011 328i conv... with media apps. Could you let me know how I can upgrade the map and cost? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tartanplad said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2011 328i conv... with media apps. Could you let me know how I can upgrade the map and cost? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## AirEstima (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Do you have the NBT Southeast Asia NEXT Map for 2015?


----------



## AirEstima (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Do you have the NBT Southeast Asia NEXT Map for 2015?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AirEstima said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Do you have the NBT Southeast Asia NEXT Map for 2015?


PM sent.


----------



## Vaio23 (Nov 2, 2014)

I need cic premium 2015


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vaio23 said:


> I need cic premium 2015


PM sent.


----------



## adhrp (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Shawn, I am interested in the North America 2015-2 CIC map update.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

adhrp said:


> Hi Shawn, I am interested in the North America 2015-2 CIC map update.


PM sent.


----------



## glideslope (Dec 25, 2014)

Hey Shawn, could you also send me the North American 2015-2 NBT map update too. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

glideslope said:


> Hey Shawn, could you also send me the North American 2015-2 NBT map update too. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

Hi Shawn
can you send me link for Road Premium Europe 2015.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vzinic said:


> Hi Shawn
> can you send me link for Road Premium Europe 2015.
> Thanks


No. It is still not released.


----------



## andru333 (Apr 5, 2015)

hello, where download maps CIC Premium 2015?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andru333 said:


> hello, where download maps CIC Premium 2015?


Not released yet for Europe.


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> If by Hex file you mean the 1B / DE File, then yes.


So, the 1B for a car never change. Thanks you sir. :thumbup:


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

The easiest way is to calculate a FSC for a newer map. An example for the old generator (her for NBT). 0xA9 0x07 is for map Next Europe 2-2015. If you calculate the FSC with 0xA9 0x10 you have a FSC for 1-2017 (if you have two maps a year). The FSC is backward compatible so the FSC is also valid for the 1-2016 and 2-2016. With 0xA9 and 0x0F (remember, hexadecimal) you have additional 6 maps for free).

For the Phoenix wrapper you have to modify the lookup.xml in the same way.

CU Oliver


----------



## eeandy (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me the info on how to update my 320i E90 with thailand map?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eeandy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me the info on how to update my 320i E90 with thailand map?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## docbsy (Apr 9, 2015)

Have 2012 Map. Want to update. Anyone Heard of Baccus?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

docbsy said:


> Have 2012 Map. Want to update. Anyone Heard of Baccus?


PM sent.


----------



## Blue2k2s2k (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send update details/info for a 2007 Z4M - North America. I believe I have the CCC professional DVD system?

thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Blue2k2s2k said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send update details/info for a 2007 Z4M - North America. I believe I have the CCC professional DVD system?
> 
> thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## angolacutus (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi, still no news about the Europe 2015 Premium?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

angolacutus said:


> Hi, still no news about the Europe 2015 Premium?


Not released.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

They have to finish their work properly.


----------



## rambits (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi,

Is there any update for CIC premium Europe map? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rambits said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any update for CIC premium Europe map? Thank you.


No.


----------



## spong34 (Apr 10, 2015)

Is it possible to update map for KOREA? 
I wonder how to update the map for korean ^^


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spong34 said:


> Is it possible to update map for KOREA?
> I wonder how to update the map for korean ^^


I hear Korean Maps exist, although I have never come across them.


----------



## hghabri (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi shawnsheridan,
Do have link for Northern Africa Next 2015.
thx in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hghabri said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> Do have link for Northern Africa Next 2015.
> thx in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## PeterNL (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

May i receive the link to NBT Road Map Europe Next 2015-2

Thnx!
Peter


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PeterNL said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> May i receive the link to NBT Road Map Europe Next 2015-2
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ChrisI (Oct 13, 2013)

Shawn,

Will you please send me the link for CIC North America Premium 2015-2?

Thanks,

Chris.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PaulGreatest said:


> This version also suite me, could you share?


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dmhike said:


> Wanted to get some help on how to update my navigation system on my 2012 328i Modern line? What do I need to purchase from this option? Thanks!!!
> 
> http://www.shopbmwusa.com/PRODUCT/4765/BMW-NAVIGATION-SYSTEM-2015-UPDATE


PM sent.


----------



## fb2007 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi,

I7m new to the forum, but I already have code for map update, is there any possibility that somebody would send me the link to the latest Road Map Europe MOTION maps?

thanks in advance,
fb


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fb2007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I7m new to the forum, but I already have code for map update, is there any possibility that somebody would send me the link to the latest Road Map Europe MOTION maps?
> 
> ...


Latest for Europe MOTION is still 2014-1.

PM sent.


----------



## Snatchmo (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
I would also be very grateful for 2015-2 NEXT Europe.
Thanks in advance. Again...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Snatchmo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I would also be very grateful for 2015-2 NEXT Europe.
> Thanks in advance. Again...


PM sent.


----------



## burrp (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Shawn

Could I have the link for the southeast asia 2015 NEXT maps? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

burrp said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could I have the link for the southeast asia 2015 NEXT maps? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## vvv1vvv (Feb 15, 2015)

*Europe Next*

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the link for 2015-2 NEXT Europe?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vvv1vvv said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the link for 2015-2 NEXT Europe?
> Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## gpicarel (Jun 22, 2006)

Shawn,

Will you please send me the link for CIC North America Premium 2015-2?

Thanks,

George


----------



## gpicarel (Jun 22, 2006)

Shawn,

Will you please send me the link for CIC North America Premium 2015-2?

Thanks,

George


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gpicarel said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Will you please send me the link for CIC North America Premium 2015-2?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bmw328i12 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi Shawn , Please send me the download link for BMW NBT road map southeast asia 2015 (latest)
Thank you.


----------



## bmw328i12 (Oct 13, 2013)

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw328i12 said:


> Hi Shawn , Please send me the download link for BMW NBT road map southeast asia
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Sageislam (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I've a 2011 1 series (e87) and was looking to update my satnav. Which is the latest version I can update to and where from? And is it possible to go from Motion to Premium etc?

Many thanks in advance.

This is my version currently.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sageislam said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I've a 2011 1 series (e87) and was looking to update my satnav. Which is the latest version I can update to and where from? And is it possible to go from Motion to Premium etc?
> 
> ...


You can update to Europe MOTION 2014.

You cannot change Map type. You must run MOTION map.

PM sent.


----------



## nole4ever (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello. I have a 2011 528i. It is premium. Located in the US. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nole4ever said:


> Hello. I have a 2011 528i. It is premium. Located in the US. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

*premium europe*

Hi Any maps premium for europe yet?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sandere85 said:


> Hi Any maps premium for europe yet?


No. Not released.


----------



## tamvegas (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Shawn,
I have a 2013 X1 28i
BMW Group 112121.2.18
Premium 2013-1A
Could I get a link for the update?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tamvegas said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I have a 2013 X1 28i
> BMW Group 112121.2.18
> Premium 2013-1A
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## nyrangers79 (Mar 31, 2015)

Shawn,

Is there an update for the following below and if so how much? 
Thanks 

2015 x3 35i
BMW group 112132.3.114
Road map NA next 2014-2a


----------



## nyrangers79 (Mar 31, 2015)

Shawn,

Is there an update for the following below and if so how much? 
Thanks 

2015 x3 35i
BMW group 112132.3.114
Road map NA next 2014-2a


Sorry about that. Phone double posted. :dunno::dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nyrangers79 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Is there an update for the following below and if so how much?
> Thanks
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## darenz (Jun 4, 2005)

Shawn,

Is premium 2015-2 North America available?

2015 x1 35i
BMW Group 112134.2.12
North American Premium 2015-1

Dave

[email protected]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

darenz said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Is premium 2015-2 North America available?
> 
> ...


Yes, PREMIUM 2015-2 is available.

PM sent.


----------



## HaPe (Jan 27, 2015)

Would also like to have the links for NBT Europe 2015.2.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HaPe said:


> Would also like to have the links for NBT Europe 2015.2.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## dsteinhil (Apr 20, 2015)

*2007 328xi PROFESSIONAL*

Do you have the latest updates and instructions for my 2007 328xi with the PROFESSIONAL DVD-based system?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dsteinhil said:


> Do you have the latest updates and instructions for my 2007 328xi with the PROFESSIONAL DVD-based system?


PM sent.


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Can I get the North America Premium 2015-2.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ausfahrt said:


> Can I get the North America Premium 2015-2.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## chillo (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,
New to the forum so bit of a noob to this map upgrade malarkey! 
Looking to upgrade the Europe premium in F12 640!
I have been given a key code, what else do I need to do upgrade the maps?!
Heard I need 3x 16gb usb drives?! What is the link to download?! Can anyone help?!
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chillo said:


> Hi,
> New to the forum so bit of a noob to this map upgrade malarkey!
> Looking to upgrade the Europe premium in F12 640!
> I have been given a key code, what else do I need to do upgrade the maps?!
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## nyrangers79 (Mar 31, 2015)

I used a 64 gig usb drive and copied over all the files to that. Took about 30 min to write. Whoever supplied you with the key code should have given you a link to download the files.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nyrangers79 said:


> I used a 64 gig usb drive and copied over all the files to that. Took about 30 min to write. Whoever supplied you with the key code should have given you a link to download the files.


Normally this means they got the originally issued FSC Code not FSC Code for new Map.


----------



## bkdore (Apr 23, 2015)

Can I get information on upgrading US Maps for a 2011 M3?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MSgtMel said:


> Well darn. Was hoping to make the computers do 90% of the work. Always a price to pay, eh? Ok, please send the info needed for FSC payment and file download w/instructions.
> 
> Once again many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Alejandro335i (Apr 27, 2015)

Shawn,

Will you please send me the link for CIC Europe Premium 2015-2?

Thanks,

is it to burn or usb 

i need for usb please


----------



## Alejandro335i (Apr 27, 2015)

Shawn,

Will you please send me the link for CIC Europe Premium 2015-2?

Thanks,

is it to burn or usb 

i need for usb please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alejandro335i said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Will you please send me the link for CIC Europe Premium 2015-2?
> 
> ...


No, it is not released yet.


----------



## Alejandro335i (Apr 27, 2015)

thanks for the answer


----------



## vdanh0802 (Apr 27, 2015)

Can you please send me the link for BMW Road Map Southeast Asia NEXT 2015? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vdanh0802 said:


> Can you please send me the link for BMW Road Map Southeast Asia NEXT 2015? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Kevincheong (May 17, 2012)

Hi Shawn Master,

Can you please send me the link to download BMW Road Map Southeast Asia NEXT 2015 for my E71?
Does it need any activation code? If yes, would you please guide me through?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kevincheong (May 17, 2012)

Hi Shawn Master,

Can you please send me the link to download BMW Road Map Southeast Asia NEXT 2015 for my E71?
Does it need any activation code? If yes, would you please guide me through?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kevincheong said:


> Hi Shawn Master,
> 
> Can you please send me the link to download BMW Road Map Southeast Asia NEXT 2015 for my E71?
> Does it need any activation code? If yes, would you please guide me through?
> ...


I presume you retrofitted NBT in your E71, else you have CIC and would need PREMIUM Map version.

PM sent.


----------



## Daceptak0n (Apr 17, 2014)

North American update for 2015 would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Daceptak0n said:


> North American update for 2015 would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## chapultepec (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Shawn, I live in Mexico, is there any update for the "Road Map North American Next 2014-2A"

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chapultepec said:


> Hi Shawn, I live in Mexico, is there any update for the "Road Map North American Next 2014-2A"
> 
> Thanks!


You can update to 2015-2.

PM sent.


----------



## memo514 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello Shawn , 
Im looking to update my Arabian gulf next map on 2014 X5 , can you please help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

memo514 said:


> Hello Shawn ,
> Im looking to update my Arabian gulf next map on 2014 X5 , can you please help


PM sent.


----------



## roninfuse (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I am new here and thank you in advance for a great post. 

I have a 2010 535i xdrive and a 2009 USA map is there anyway to update the map and if you could please advice me. 

Thank you 
Ronin 



Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roninfuse said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I am new here and thank you in advance for a great post.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Sagild (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Shawn

New to the forum, and very interested in some more information about upgrading to a current map... As you can tell - mine is kinda outdated...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sagild said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> New to the forum, and very interested in some more information about upgrading to a current map... As you can tell - mine is kinda outdated...
> 
> View attachment 506695


PM sent.


----------



## Vintageoilrag (May 2, 2015)

*Update for my 2013 330d f31 xdrive*

Hi can you help please. I am in England UK and want to update the navigation Pro maps on my Sept 2013 330d f31 xdrive . This is as you will know a hard drive map system.
I am not knowledgeable at all about this and it is my very first BMW.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vintageoilrag said:


> Hi can you help please. I am in England UK and want to update the navigation Pro maps on my Sept 2013 330d f31 xdrive . This is as you will know a hard drive map system.
> I am not knowledgeable at all about this and it is my very first BMW.


PM sent.


----------



## Crispy Pyro (May 9, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
I'd appreciate the details for CIC North America Premium 2015-2.

Thanks!


----------



## Kobra (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Shawn,
I'm looking for BMW - Road Map Europe DVD Business 2015.
Is there a way to get the links?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Crispy Pyro said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I'd appreciate the details for CIC North America Premium 2015-2.
> 
> Thanks!





Kobra said:


> Hello Shawn,
> I'm looking for BMW - Road Map Europe DVD Business 2015.
> Is there a way to get the links?
> Thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## AnhQuan420i (May 3, 2015)

*Hi, I'm new member from Vietnam....*










Hi Shawn,

Do you have link to download newest update NBT EVO and 2015 Road Map South East Asia?
Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AnhQuan420i said:


> ...
> 
> Hi Shawn,
> 
> ...


There is nothing newer than 2015-1.


----------



## AnhQuan420i (May 3, 2015)

This photo isn't from my car. How can I upgrade my car? Thanks!


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

AnhQuan420i said:


> ...
> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Do you have link to download newest update NBT EVO and 2015 Road Map South East Asia?
> Thank you very much!


How much money requests your dealer for map updates?


----------



## fraidoon (May 13, 2014)

Crispy Pyro said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I'd appreciate the details for CIC North America Premium 2015-2.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Shawn, Can i please get the link to this download as well?


----------



## fraidoon (May 13, 2014)

After reading a million places on how to code the bimmer and Shawns fantastic guidance and quick reply I managed to code my F30 yesterday. I am so proud I wanted to share it with you awesome people here: :str8pimpi:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4S8DnLkB9Ew


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AnhQuan420i said:


> This photo isn't from my car. How can I upgrade my car? Thanks!





fraidoon said:


> Hi Shawn, Can i please get the link to this download as well?


PM's sent.


----------



## AnhQuan420i (May 3, 2015)

Thank you very much, Shawn!


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Any news on Road Map Europe West Premium 2015 (CIC) ???


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

standa said:


> Any news on Road Map Europe West Premium 2015 (CIC) ???


Nothing new.


----------



## ir0n87 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Shawn! I'm looking for South America Next 2015. Can u help?

Thanks!


----------



## ir0n87 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Shawn! I'm looking for South America Next 2015. Can u help?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ir0n87 said:


> Hi Shawn! I'm looking for South America Next 2015. Can u help?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## 007MrBondZA (May 5, 2015)

*PM Me Please*



shawnsheridan said:


> 2015 Navigation Map Updates are beginning to be released.
> 
> A handful of 2015 Navigation Map Updates have been released including Road Map North America NEXT 2015-1 for car's with Option 609 Professional Navigation System and the latest NBT Head Unit:
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn...details please on the 2015 Southern Africa Premium CIC. Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

007MrBondZA said:


> Hi Shawn...details please on the 2015 Southern Africa Premium CIC. Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rinksu890 said:


> Hi Shwan,
> I am looking to latest map update in X3
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mysy (May 5, 2015)

i have 2015-2 China and Hongkong map for NBT and CIC Head unit


----------



## Afsar (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Shawn, Can you please give me CCC latest map for UK or West Europe? This will be in DVD format to burn on disc for older CCC iDrive unit and doesn't need FSC. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Afsar said:


> Hi Shawn, Can you please give me CCC latest map for UK or West Europe? This will be in DVD format to burn on disc for older CCC iDrive unit and doesn't need FSC.
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## sero68 (May 5, 2015)

Hallo,
Can I have Update for CIC europe Premium 2015 please?
I have 2014-1 and lifetime already.
Trank you


----------



## sero68 (May 5, 2015)

Hallo,

Can I also have CCC newest version dvd-images for Germany please?

Trank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sero68 said:


> Hallo,
> Can I have Update for CIC europe Premium 2015 please?
> I have 2014-1 and lifetime already.
> Trank you


Not released yet.


----------



## sero68 (May 5, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not released yet.


When do you think it will be released?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sero68 said:


> When do you think it will be released?


It is rumored to be next month, but the rumors have been repeatedly wrong, so I'll believe it only when it happens.


----------



## sero68 (May 5, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Can you please give me CCC latest map for Germany or West Europe?
This will be in DVD format to burn on disc for older CCC iDrive unit and doesn't need FSC. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sero68 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you please give me CCC latest map for Germany or West Europe?
> This will be in DVD format to burn on disc for older CCC iDrive unit and doesn't need FSC.
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## sero68 (May 5, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please give me CCC latest map for Turkey?

This will be in DVD format to burn on disc for older CCC iDrive unit and doesn't need FSC. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sero68 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please give me CCC latest map for Turkey?
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I have no idea where to get Turkey PROFESSIONAL Map DVD.


----------



## Masonray (May 10, 2015)

*2014 european maps with uk cic*

Hi there have you got the link for the 2014 european premium maps with uk and how do I go about getting the codes, I see you are very much in the know and your help would be much appreciated. I have 5 series with cic system (ECE 1.2.4) Europe premium 2008-2 currently installed but I'm having trouble with it taking a while loading and sometimes it red screens but once it loads it's all cool. Do you think it may need a firmware upgrade and is there a link for this aswell. Thanks for reading:bigpimp:


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

Masonray said:


> Hi there have you got the link for the 2014 european premium maps with uk and how do I go about getting the codes, I see you are very much in the know and your help would be much appreciated. I have 5 series with cic system (ECE 1.2.4) Europe premium 2008-2 currently installed but I'm having trouble with it taking a while loading and sometimes it red screens but once it loads it's all cool. Do you think it may need a firmware upgrade and is there a link for this aswell. Thanks for reading:bigpimp:


UK is still in Europe 
Yes you should update your car's integration level, which includes all ECU in the process.
A dealer or independent BMW specialist can do that for you, that will update the CIC int he process to the latest version.


----------



## Masonray (May 10, 2015)

Ok cool so you would advise a firmware upgrade before I upgrade the maps or would it not matter, because I would like to see if the map upgrade sorts out my problem first :bigpimp:


----------



## Masonray (May 10, 2015)

Fooljam said:


> UK is still in Europe
> Yes you should update your car's integration level, which includes all ECU in the process.
> A dealer or independent BMW specialist can do that for you, that will update the CIC int he process to the latest version.


Lol yes I believe the uk is in Europe until now, let's see when they vote to come out next year


----------



## digitaldiag (Jun 24, 2014)

If the 2015 maps are not available yet, please send link for the latest European premium that's available. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

digitaldiag said:


> If the 2015 maps are not available yet, please send link for the latest European premium that's available.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## andrew0159 (Nov 2, 2014)

I am Andrew from Barcelona, I am looking for maps for Europe Premium 2015 CIC, do you have some link to download?
Thank you very much.


----------



## andyfinch (May 3, 2015)

Hi Shawn, thanks for your help in the past. Could i have info on latest maps and codes for Europe Premium.
I currently have 2010 so 2014 will be great ...thanks again.


----------



## andyfinch (May 3, 2015)

Hi Shawn, thanks for your help in the past. Could i have info on latest maps and codes for Europe Premium.
I currently have 2010 so 2014 will be great ...thanks again.


----------



## duckdonald (Dec 26, 2011)

output the premium europe 2-2015 ?? you have a linck?

Thank you.


----------



## duckdonald (Dec 26, 2011)

o premium europe 1-2016 ??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andyfinch said:


> Hi Shawn, thanks for your help in the past. Could i have info on latest maps and codes for Europe Premium.
> I currently have 2010 so 2014 will be great ...thanks again.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andrew0159 said:


> I am Andrew from Barcelona, I am looking for maps for Europe Premium 2015 CIC, do you have some link to download?
> Thank you very much.





duckdonald said:


> output the premium europe 2-2015 ?? you have a linck?
> 
> Thank you.





duckdonald said:


> o premium europe 1-2016 ??


Europe PREMIUM 2014-1 remains the latest official release.


----------



## duckdonald (Dec 26, 2011)

I read that the output is 2015 EAST and WEST


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

duckdonald said:


> I read that the output is 2015 EAST and WEST...


Yeah, it will be when they actually officially release it.


----------



## andyfinch (May 3, 2015)

Thanks Shawn


----------



## avi95776 (May 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I have 2010 528i and is still running the BMW 1.2.8 Road Map North America PREMIUM 2009-1. Can you help a brother out with the update and code if possible.

PS. Long time forum reader, first comment.

Thanks!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

avi95776 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have 2010 528i and is still running the BMW 1.2.8 Road Map North America PREMIUM 2009-1. Can you help a brother out with the update and code if possible.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## deeLer (Dec 26, 2014)

*F34 - getting the DE file*

Hey guys, I followed a guide by 'kister' to read the 'DE' file from my F34
Clicking the Read button: this is what I get ...

any advice ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deeLer said:


> ...
> Clicking the Read button: this is what I get ...
> 
> any advice ?
> ...


Yes. Let me save you wasting your time.

1) ENTRYNAV Head Unit does not have a DE Nav Enabler file.

2) Even with proper Nav Enabler File, you cannot generate FSC Code for ROUTE Map. It is not the same as CIC or NBT.


----------



## jigiti (Apr 7, 2015)

Guys, any info about CIC 2015 Europe? anything?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jigiti said:


> Guys, any info about CIC 2015 Europe? anything?


Only that it is still not released.


----------



## deeLer (Dec 26, 2014)

*HU_EntryNav generator?*

it seems in my last post, the picture was missing: http://picpaste.com/pics/Captura-defile-NxOlXYzQ.1431500486.JPG

Thanks Shawn for the info.

So there is no other way of generating a FSC with a tool / keygen ?

It confuses me, cause when I look in the Lookup.xml file from the generator I got, it has lines for 'HU_EntryNav" . For example:

<SgbmId id="NAVD_00001DDF_255_001_135" SWID_FscShort="00B40001" name="Road Map EUROPE Route 2014" supplier="NTQ" sop="01.07.2013"

So they would need some sort of 'DE' file too , right?

it confuses me


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deeLer said:


> it seems in my last post, the picture was missing: http://picpaste.com/pics/Captura-defile-NxOlXYzQ.1431500486.JPG
> 
> Thanks Shawn for the info.
> 
> ...


Yes, Route Map are in the Lookup.xml file, but you cannot make FSC Code for it.


----------



## farrelltech (May 8, 2015)

*2015 328i*

Hi Shawn,

I'm looking to update my 2015 328i - I currently have 2014-2A

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

farrelltech said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm looking to update my 2015 328i - I currently have 2014-2A
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Onimaru (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello Again Shawn,

Can you pls. sent me a link to download Southeast ASIA NEXT 2015 Map

Thankyou


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Onimaru said:


> Hello Again Shawn,
> 
> Can you pls. sent me a link to download Southeast ASIA NEXT 2015 Map
> 
> Thankyou


PM sent.


----------



## bennywo22 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have 2014 i3, would you pls show me how to update my, thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bennywo22 said:


> I have 2014 i3, would you pls show me how to update my, thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## dccup (May 14, 2015)

Hi, I'm interested in the CIC North America maps update


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dccup said:


> Hi, I'm interested in the CIC North America maps update


PM sent.


----------



## Kal-528 (Jan 28, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hey Shawn, can you please forward me instructions for updating the maps database for my 2014 528i- US version?

Thank you.


----------



## Kal-528 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey Shawn, can you please forward me instructions for updating the maps database for my 2014 528i- US version?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kal-528 said:


> Hey Shawn, can you please forward me instructions for updating the maps database for my 2014 528i- US version?
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## roops1967 (May 14, 2015)

Hi Shawn can I have latest Europe map. Currently it's showing road map Europe PREMIUM 2013-2. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roops1967 said:


> Hi Shawn can I have latest Europe map. Currently it's showing road map Europe PREMIUM 2013-2. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## shin73 (May 14, 2015)

Hello Shawn, 

can you please send the link for Roadmap Japan Next 2015. Also, as i am new to this just want to confirm procedure, download to PC and copy to USB, read from USB slot and enter purchased FSC? 

Thanks, 
shin73


----------



## miraclefly (May 15, 2015)

Can you please send me the link for BMW Road Map Southeast Asia NEXT 2015? Thanks


----------



## danyro (Aug 12, 2014)

hi guys

please may I have the link for europe premium 2014-2 ? i found just 2014-1 on internet... 

thanks and cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shin73 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> can you please send the link for Roadmap Japan Next 2015. Also, as i am new to this just want to confirm procedure, download to PC and copy to USB, read from USB slot and enter purchased FSC?
> 
> ...





miraclefly said:


> Can you please send me the link for BMW Road Map Southeast Asia NEXT 2015? Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

danyro said:


> hi guys
> 
> please may I have the link for europe premium 2014-2 ? i found just 2014-1 on internet...
> 
> thanks and cheers


There is no 2014-2 release.


----------



## danyro (Aug 12, 2014)

hi S

ok..then il will stick to 2014-1. it is feasable to copy it via ftp to /mnt/hbnavi and overwrite the existing ones? does CIC support DVDs as USB is very very slow...

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

danyro said:


> hi S
> 
> ok..then il will stick to 2014-1. it is feasable to copy it via ftp to /mnt/hbnavi and overwrite the existing ones? does CIC support DVDs as USB is very very slow...
> 
> thanks


I have no idea on copying it directly to /mnt/hbnavi.

You can use always use DVD, and for USB newer firmware is needed. You say DVD is faster than USB, but it is the opposite, USB Update is about 45 minutes, and DVD update can take 3 hours.


----------



## danyro (Aug 12, 2014)

i've tried yesterday to copy from glove USB to /mnt/hbnavi and totalcmd said about 2:52min just for for DVD1. the stick is 32GB fast speed - i copied from laptop to it all 3DVDs in 47min.

i think its a connection limitation....


----------



## ragal (Jun 29, 2009)

Im Looking for Update my PREMIUM CIC to EUROPA 2015 ?
Someone got a link?


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

As far as I know, Premium map for CIC are still not released. AG is still working .... may be not on the map data, but on protection.


----------



## A-Jigga (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Would you send the link for North America Next 2015-2?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

A-Jigga said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Would you send the link for North America Next 2015-2?
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## tm1212 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi, Could you send me the link "Road Map Japan PREMIUM 2015 for CIC" ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tm1212 said:


> Hi, Could you send me the link "Road Map Japan PREMIUM 2015 for CIC" ?


PM sent.


----------



## danyro (Aug 12, 2014)

an update for those to want to update maps via /mnt/hbnavi

USB speed is with 1MB/s faster so o skipped the solution with DVDs.

I have deleted old maps, copied new files but no success. I have modified soft links SDS,MISC and guidedtour.iso to the new location. the navi is stuck on startup with message: navigation is starting.. if a dvd with maps is inserted, it asks for updateing but with the right FSC...

Now i have to find a way to get that damn 1b file withou ICOM for e series.. like here: http://www.bmwcoding.com/showthread.php?11728-Get-1B-file-from-Exx-CIC-WITHOUT-ICOM

any help of generating that damn 1b file is welcome

cheers


----------



## danyro (Aug 12, 2014)

hello

does anyone have by mistake last version of swttofsc tool? i have 1.0.2.

thanks in advance


----------



## eptx (May 16, 2015)

HI Shawn, I just bought a 2011 335i Msport coupe. It has 2010 map in it. I would like to know how to get the latest map version for it. Thanks.


----------



## rav3n (May 16, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Would you send the link for North America Route 2015 ?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eptx said:


> HI Shawn, I just bought a 2011 335i Msport coupe. It has 2010 map in it. I would like to know how to get the latest map version for it. Thanks.





rav3n said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Would you send the link for North America Route 2015 ?
> Thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## bschmidt25 (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking for latest CCC North America DVD images. TIA!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bschmidt25 said:


> Looking for latest CCC North America DVD images. TIA!


PM sent.


----------



## rehash_lyrics (May 16, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

Can I ask for help in updating my maps please?

I currently have an 2013 F21 showing:

"BMW Group"
"101114014"
"Road Map Europe Move 2013"

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rehash_lyrics said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can I ask for help in updating my maps please?
> 
> ...


You can update to Europe MOVE 2015.

PM sent.


----------



## isthar (May 18, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello Shawn, might I also request the 2015-2 Next Nav dload?

Thank you, this is for a M235 w/ 2015-1 today.


----------



## PoppaGray (May 11, 2015)

I have my 1st BMW X5 coming from a Mercedes ML320. I know the MB updates were never great and they were expensive. Where I live we are currently getting 2 new bridges and major road construction to change major interchanges on our expressway system. This will be done in 2016. My maps in my 2011 E70 seem to have never been updated, should I just wait for updated maps? I don't ever really need the maps here locally but it would be nice if they were correct. How long do road changes take to get into the maps database?

Thanks,
John


----------



## dracon (Nov 5, 2009)

PoppaGray said:


> I have my 1st BMW X5 coming from a Mercedes ML320. I know the MB updates were never great and they were expensive. Where I live we are currently getting 2 new bridges and major road construction to change major interchanges on our expressway system. This will be done in 2016. My maps in my 2011 E70 seem to have never been updated, should I just wait for updated maps? I don't ever really need the maps here locally but it would be nice if they were correct. How long do road changes take to get into the maps database?
> 
> Thanks,
> John


Typically the map data is ~6 months behind the actual release date of the maps.

So for example, say North America Premium 2016-1 come out in August 2015, the map data will be from around February 2015, and so on.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

isthar said:


> Hello Shawn, might I also request the 2015-2 Next Nav dload?
> 
> Thank you, this is for a M235 w/ 2015-1 today.


PM sent.


----------



## diegorivera2 (Mar 8, 2015)

May I request assistance for the following?

NA
BMW Group
112111.2.18
Road Map North America Premium 2012

This is a 2012 F10. I'm pretty sure it's a CIC head unit.

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

diegorivera2 said:


> May I request assistance for the following?
> 
> NA
> BMW Group
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Kl335i (May 19, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Would you send the link for North America Next 2015-2?
Thank you in advance.

2012 F10 535i


----------



## nabego (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi, you have the links for downloading maps Europe Premium 2015 cic


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nabego said:


> Hi, you have the links for downloading maps Europe Premium 2015 cic


Scroll up 4 posts and read...


----------



## nabego (Mar 13, 2013)

ok


----------



## Afsar (Mar 3, 2008)

I wonder if East and West Europe in 2015 CIC PREMIUM map is split and if someone is driving from West to East (or vice-versa) does it mean nav won't work for him on the other side? Or can he load both the maps?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Afsar said:


> I wonder if East and West Europe in 2015 CIC PREMIUM map is split and if someone is driving from West to East (or vice-versa) does it mean nav won't work for him on the other side? Or can he load both the maps?


You cannot load both maps at same time, but you can switch back and forth as they take same FSC Code.


----------



## ImolaRedM (May 20, 2013)

I'm looking for 2015.2 NBT update for North America.


----------



## ImolaRedM (May 20, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ImolaRedM said:


> I'm looking for 2015.2 NBT update for North America.


PM sent.


----------



## TotoFr (Apr 28, 2015)

found what I was looking for on F30 thread


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

Any news about CIC 2015 Road Map Europe PREMIUM west ?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guruhe said:


> Any news about CIC 2015 Road Map Europe PREMIUM west ?
> 
> thanks


Still not officially released, but otherwise it's available.


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

Many months waiting for these links, we hope to have them soon

When do you think you'll have the links?

Thanks Shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guruhe said:


> Many months waiting for these links, we hope to have them soon
> 
> When do you think you'll have the links?
> 
> Thanks Shawn


I think these well be torrented in next couple days.


----------



## yihchau (Jan 21, 2014)

Seeking latest instructions on how to update navigation for CCC in a 2008 M5 - thanks in advance!


----------



## Alecfasani (May 22, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
I'm new here and also with BMW.
I have a X3 2011 and I'm trying to update my satnav map.
I've searched online but still not sure about how to do it.
Do a need a DVD or it is possible to download and update the West Europe map with an USB pendrive?
Any help would be more than welcome.
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yihchau said:


> Seeking latest instructions on how to update navigation for CCC in a 2008 M5 - thanks in advance!





Alecfasani said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I'm new here and also with BMW.
> I have a X3 2011 and I'm trying to update my satnav map.
> I've searched online but still not sure about how to do it.
> ...


You can use USB Drive.

PM's sent.


----------



## Alecfasani (May 22, 2015)

*Thanks*



shawnsheridan said:


> You can use USB Drive.
> 
> PM's sent.


That's great but where do I get/buy the maps?


----------



## Alecfasani (May 22, 2015)

Sorry, just found the PM on my junk box. Cheers


----------



## Nobody99 (Nov 29, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Europe NEXT 2015-2 Map covers all of Europe. It is not split like PREMIUM Map is.
> 
> PM sent.


Many thanks Shawn, worked perfectly fine.

Best
Martin


----------



## yf23 (May 22, 2015)

Hi,

I'm new to BMW and to this site.

I would really appreciate if you can share with me how to update the North American maps for a 2013 535i xdrive GT model.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Carlosoubina said:


> Hei buds,
> 
> Can anyone share the download link for Europe Premium 2015-2 West?
> 
> thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## christophe1739 (May 23, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please send me a link to ECE ***8211; for CIC 2008 : *BMW Road Map Europe Premium 2015-2 West*
Thanks,


----------



## ivkin1968 (Dec 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am not sure what you mean. You will need to install one, and if you need to switch, install the other. Same FSC Code is used for both, so no need enter another FSC Code when switching.


ok, I see, thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

christophe1739 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please send me a link to ECE - for CIC 2008 : *BMW Road Map Europe Premium 2015-2 West*
> Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## christophe1739 (May 23, 2015)

thank you


----------



## ala012 (Oct 31, 2009)

IF you have it,

Could you please send me a link for 

latest Road Map Korea PREMIUM for E89 Z4 CIC

latest Road Map KOREA Next for F10 NBT ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ala012 said:


> IF you have it,
> 
> Could you please send me a link for
> 
> ...


No, sorry. I do not know where to find Korea Map.


----------



## Eddiexbmw (May 23, 2015)

Hi,

I'm looking for the West Europe Premium 2015-2 map.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Eddiexbmw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for the West Europe Premium 2015-2 map.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## LeffeT (May 23, 2015)

Hi Shawn!
Could you please send me the link to ECE Premium Western Europe 2015-2?

Thnx,
Leffe


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LeffeT said:


> Hi Shawn!
> Could you please send me the link to ECE Premium Western Europe 2015-2?
> 
> Thnx,
> Leffe


PM sent.


----------



## Hayafeder (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please send me a link to Premium 2015-2 for Western an East Europe please?
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hayafeder said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please send me a link to Premium 2015-2 for Western an East Europe please?
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

Could you send me the link for Europe Premium 2015-2 West, too?
THanks a lot!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

delirio said:


> Could you send me the link for Europe Premium 2015-2 West, too?
> THanks a lot!:thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## Addi (May 22, 2015)

Hi Shawn. could you send me the link for Europe Premium 2015-2 West and east Europe too?
And how I have to Install it?

Many Thanks
Addi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Addi said:


> Hi Shawn. could you send me the link for Europe Premium 2015-2 West and east Europe too?
> And how I have to Install it?
> 
> Many Thanks
> Addi


PM sent.


----------



## BjörnZ3 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Shawn,

could you send me the links for Europe Premium 2015-2 West? Many Thanks from Germany!

Cheers
Björn


----------



## atze2000 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 

is it true? Raod Map Premium Europe for CIC 2015 is released yet? 

Could you pls send me a link?

Best regards, Atze


----------



## Oetz (May 20, 2015)

Hey Shawn,

could you send me the links for Europe Premium 2015-2 West? Many Thanks!!

Cheers
Marcus


----------



## gjedsted (May 23, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please send me a link to Premium 2015-2 for Western an East Europe please?
Thanks 
Kim


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

Would like to receive a link to Premium 2015-2 for Western an East Europe too please. 
Thanks


----------



## Afsar (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please share Premium Europe 2015-2 West and East Europe to me too.


----------



## guskon (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me a link to Premium 2015-2 for Western Europe please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

This is the Europe premium revolución


----------



## andru333 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me a link to Premium 2015-2 Europe West and East please?

Thanks!!!


----------



## andru333 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me a link to Premium 2015-2 Europe West and East please?

Thanks!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BjörnZ3 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> could you send me the links for Europe Premium 2015-2 West? Many Thanks from Germany!
> 
> ...





atze2000 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> is it true? Raod Map Premium Europe for CIC 2015 is released yet?
> 
> ...





Oetz said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> could you send me the links for Europe Premium 2015-2 West? Many Thanks!!
> 
> ...





gjedsted said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please send me a link to Premium 2015-2 for Western an East Europe please?
> Thanks
> Kim





stealth98 said:


> Would like to receive a link to Premium 2015-2 for Western an East Europe too please.
> Thanks





Afsar said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please share Premium Europe 2015-2 West and East Europe to me too.





guskon said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a link to Premium 2015-2 for Western Europe please?
> 
> Thanks in advance





andru333 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a link to Premium 2015-2 Europe West and East please?
> 
> Thanks!!!


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guruhe said:


> This is the Europe premium revolución


People have been waiting 2 years....a lot of pent up frustration.


----------



## guskon (Jan 28, 2015)

Many thanks!!!


----------



## Nathanxm (May 23, 2015)

Dear Shawn,

Could you please send me a link to CIC Premium 2015-2 Europe West and East please?

Many Thanx in advance!

Best wishes


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nathanxm said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a link to CIC Premium 2015-2 Europe West and East please?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Joepie007 (Apr 19, 2015)

Finally released 

Will you please send me the link for Europe Premium West and East?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Joepie007 said:


> Finally released
> 
> Will you please send me the link for Europe Premium West and East?


PM sent.


----------



## cmnaac (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi
Please PM send me the link for Europe 2005 Premium West and East.
Thanks 
Best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cmnaac said:


> Hi
> Please PM send me the link for Europe 2005 Premium West and East.
> Thanks
> Best regards


PM sent.


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Please also send me a link to Europe Premium 2015-2.
Many thanks


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Please also send me a link to Europe Premium 2015-2.
Many thanks


----------



## Jacobjust (May 24, 2015)

Hey Shawn,

could you send me the links for Europe Premium 2015-2 West? Thank you in advance.

Regards
Jacob


----------



## Jacobjust (May 24, 2015)

Hey Shawn,

could you send me the links for Europe Premium 2015-2 West? Thank you in advance.

Regards
Jacob


----------



## Nathanxm (May 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Great. Many Thx!!!


----------



## crazykiwi (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

could you please send me the links for Europe Premium 2015-2 West as well?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

Is it here? Man this I great! Please send me premium 2015-2. I live in Sweden so I guess it's west? But you can send me both! Thanks a bunch


----------



## pietdevries12 (May 24, 2015)

Hey Shawn.

Finally the update is here!
Could you please inform me where I can find the 2015 update for Western Europe Premium and how I should do the update?
My thanks in advance!

Kind regards,
Piet.


----------



## Fridge (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Shawn

can u pls send me the links for Europe 2015 Premium CIC too?

thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ronnocod said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Please also send me a link to Europe Premium 2015-2.
> Many thanks





Jacobjust said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> could you send me the links for Europe Premium 2015-2 West? Thank you in advance.
> 
> ...





crazykiwi said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you please send me the links for Europe Premium 2015-2 West as well?
> 
> Thanks a lot!





Ganescha said:


> Is it here? Man this I great! Please send me premium 2015-2. I live in Sweden so I guess it's west? But you can send me both! Thanks a bunch





pietdevries12 said:


> Hey Shawn.
> 
> Finally the update is here!
> Could you please inform me where I can find the 2015 update for Western Europe Premium and how I should do the update?
> ...





Fridge said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> can u pls send me the links for Europe 2015 Premium CIC too?
> 
> thx


PM's sent.


----------



## foerg (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Shawn, can you send me a link to Europe 2015 Premium for my CIC?

Thanks


----------



## rob37uk (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

could you send me the links for Europe Premium 2015-2 West? Thank you in advance.

Regards
Duncan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

foerg said:


> Hey Shawn, can you send me a link to Europe 2015 Premium for my CIC?
> 
> Thanks





rob37uk said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you send me the links for Europe Premium 2015-2 West? Thank you in advance.
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## Oetz (May 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


hello Shawn,

my UTorrent is only loading with 0,1kb/s - up to 0,5kb/s :rofl: :bawling: is this normal?

ts my first torrent download...

greetings from germany


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Oetz said:


> hello Shawn,
> 
> my UTorrent is only loading with 0,1kb/s - up to 0,5kb/s :rofl: :bawling: is this normal?
> 
> ...


Speed varies greatly with Torrent downloads. It all depends on how many Seeders there are in the Swarm. Personally, I don't care for Torrents, and try to avoid them myself.


----------



## Ronwg (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I have CIC 2012 can you send the links to Europe 2015 premium please.

Regards
Ron


----------



## christophe1739 (May 23, 2015)

Oetz said:


> hello Shawn,
> 
> my UTorrent is only loading with 0,1kb/s - up to 0,5kb/s :rofl: :bawling: is this normal?
> 
> ...


Yes I fille the same


----------



## News4rg (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

can you send me the link to Europe Premium West 2015-2 please.

Regards
Roger


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ronwg said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have CIC 2012 can you send the links to Europe 2015 premium please.
> 
> ...





News4rg said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you send me the link to Europe Premium West 2015-2 please.
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Deleted...


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn, I have same question like others... 
I have BMW 530d GT 2009 with 
ECE
BMW GROUP
101092.0.12
ROAD MAP EUROPE PREMIUM 2010

is there a way to update latest maps too? I need western and central Europe. 

Thanx a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KaZaN said:


> Hi Shawn, I have same question like others...
> I have BMW 530d GT 2009 with
> ECE
> BMW GROUP
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

Could you please share with me Premium EU maps?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bestb said:


> Could you please share with me Premium EU maps?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sagitov2009 said:


> Hi Shawn. could you send me the link for Europe Premium 2015-2 West and east Europe too?
> And how I have to Install it?
> 
> Many Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## amindu (May 25, 2015)

Hi Shawn, could you send me the link and instructions for the North American Premium - USB 2015 Version 1A. 

Thank you, appreciate it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

amindu said:


> Hi Shawn, could you send me the link and instructions for the North American Premium - USB 2015 Version 1A.
> 
> Thank you, appreciate it.


PM sent.


----------



## ciobster (May 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn, could you send me the instructions for the EAST and WEST Europe Premium 2015-2 ?

Many thanks


----------



## ciobster (May 26, 2015)

deleted


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ciobster said:


> Hi Shawn, could you send me the instructions for the EAST and WEST Europe Premium 2015-2 ?
> 
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## stimpyrules (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me a link for the 2015 update of western europe premium (USB version)?
Can you also provide a FSC code?

Thanks in advance!

Bas


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stimpyrules said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a link for the 2015 update of western europe premium (USB version)?
> Can you also provide a FSC code?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## waseemnawaz29 (May 21, 2015)

Hi Shawn could you send me the link for Europe Premium 2015 and instructions 
thank you in advanced


----------



## waseemnawaz29 (May 21, 2015)

Hi Shawn could you send me the link for Europe Premium 2015 and instructions 
thank you in advanced


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

waseemnawaz29 said:


> Hi Shawn could you send me the link for Europe Premium 2015 and instructions
> thank you in advanced


PM sent.


----------



## marekj (Apr 27, 2013)

Hallo Shawn, could you send me a link to Europe 2015 Premium (CIC) please?

thanks
marek


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marekj said:


> Hallo Shawn, could you send me a link to Europe 2015 Premium (CIC) please?
> 
> thanks
> marek


PM sent.


----------



## Giovanni_316d (May 22, 2015)

Hi Shawn, can you help me? I would update my business nav (Route map) -> 2015.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Giovanni_316d said:


> Hi Shawn, can you help me? I would update my business nav (Route map) -> 2015.


PM sent.


----------



## McMarv (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey shawn,

pls send me the links for Road Map Premium (CIC) Europe WEST 2015-2
Thx!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

McMarv said:


> Hey shawn,
> 
> pls send me the links for Road Map Premium (CIC) Europe WEST 2015-2
> Thx!!!


PM sent.


----------



## jfor (May 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn could you send me the link for Europe Premium 2015.
Thx!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jfor said:


> Hi Shawn could you send me the link for Europe Premium 2015.
> Thx!


PM sent.


----------



## treks (Aug 13, 2014)

*maps*

Hello shawnsheridan.
Please send to me the link do download the map: bmw road map europe premium 2015-2 west

Thanks for your help


----------



## Wirx (May 27, 2015)

HI Shawn,
Please can you help with map for Europe Premium East 2015 ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wirx said:


> HI Shawn,
> Please can you help with map for Europe Premium East 2015 ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## bells0 (May 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn

As a newbie to BMW with my 2011 UK X1 i may be barking up the wrong tree asking about the 2015 update for the Business Nav CIC 'Motion' for Western Europe?? 

Cheers!


----------



## bells0 (May 26, 2015)

DP, sorry!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bells0 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> As a newbie to BMW with my 2011 UK X1 i may be barking up the wrong tree asking about the 2015 update for the Business Nav CIC 'Motion' for Western Europe??
> 
> Cheers!


PM sent.


----------



## sammybob (Mar 31, 2015)

*Europe 2015 Premium (CIC) please?*

Hallo Shawn, 
could you send me a link to Europe 2015 Premium (CIC) please?

thanks

sammybob


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sammybob said:


> Hallo Shawn,
> could you send me a link to Europe 2015 Premium (CIC) please?
> 
> thanks
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## maro (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn!
Can you please send links to Europe 2015 Premium (CIC) for my 2010 325D?
I would like both West and East.

Thank you, 

Martin


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maro said:


> Hi Shawn!
> Can you please send links to Europe 2015 Premium (CIC) for my 2010 325D?
> I would like both West and East.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## tom3 (May 27, 2015)

Hey Shawn!

I recently bought a 2011 318d and would like to update the navi to a recent version. Currently, it says:
ECE
BMW
1.2.4
Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2008-2​
I wonder if you could help me, but I would need detailed instructions as I'm completely new to this.

Thanks!

Best regards
Tom


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tom3 said:


> Hey Shawn!
> 
> I recently bought a 2011 318d and would like to update the navi to a recent version. Currently, it says:
> ECE
> ...


It is very strange to have a 2011 car and a map from 3 years earlier in 2008.

PM sent.


----------



## soren bille (Nov 24, 2013)

*2011*



tom3 said:


> Hey Shawn!
> 
> I recently bought a 2011 318d and would like to update the navi to a recent version. Currently, it says:
> ECE
> ...


A 2011 car with 2008 Map sounds unlikely


----------



## tom3 (May 27, 2015)

Hey!

I just checked the VIN: it seems like it was build in 2009, but only first registered in 2011. It would indeed be odd to ship a depreciated map with a more recent car...

BR
Tom


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

If able I would also like the link to CIC 2015 Europe Premium West.
many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bunker37 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> If able I would also like the link to CIC 2015 Europe Premium West.
> many thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## jigiti (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello,

I see a link to 2015 Europe West at a certain bay, but what about East? Link please?

Finally!


----------



## Mateos (Aug 21, 2013)

Hallo Shawn,
could you send me a link to Europe 2015 Premium (CIC) please?

thanks

Mateos


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jigiti said:


> Hello,
> 
> I see a link to 2015 Europe West at a certain bay, but what about East? Link please?
> 
> Finally!





Mateos said:


> Hallo Shawn,
> could you send me a link to Europe 2015 Premium (CIC) please?
> 
> thanks
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## Tussu (May 28, 2015)

Hi shawn!

I just bought a used car model 523ia F10 sedan (first reg. 7/2010). It has a big Navi Professional. Could You be so kind and PM me link for 2015 europe map (Finland)? :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tussu said:


> Hi shawn!
> 
> I just bought a used car model 523ia F10 sedan (first reg. 7/2010). It has a big Navi Professional. Could You be so kind and PM me link for 2015 europe map (Finland)? :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## 7nachik7 (May 12, 2013)

hi Shawn,

Can i have 2015 PREMIUM Map version europe (or north africa if avaible) for CIC with guide to update for 2012 520i?
and can i also upgrade thre i level to newer one ? if yes, what is the procedure and what benefits from upgrading ?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

7nachik7 said:


> hi Shawn,
> 
> Can i have 2015 PREMIUM Map version europe (or north africa if avaible) for CIC with guide to update for 2012 520i?
> and can i also upgrade thre i level to newer one ? if yes, what is the procedure and what benefits from upgrading ?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## aleatoric (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

Can you please send me 2015 maps for North America and update procedure for the 2013 535xi. Thanks!


----------



## nicolas92 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello Shawn,
I have a 2012 X3 with the small GPS unit (Business) and the 2012 map...would be interested by an upgrade of 2015 map for Western Europe.
Thanks if you can help,
Regards,
Nicolas


----------



## McMarv (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey guys,

i need some help...

i got from shawn the latest CIC 2015-2 Map Update Europe West Premium for my F01 740d build BY 05/2010. 

Actually i have:
ECE
BMW Group
101092.0.12
Road Map Europe Premium 2010

For the update, i extract the Data corretly in the root of my 32gb USB 2.0 with fat32 (fresh formatted) and put it to the glove USB.

The Navi asked me, if i wanted to update... YES

Enter the FSC... YES

Now updating... 0.0%

After a few seconds:
"USB Device with navigation data not readable continue? YES/NO"

With NO -> nothing happened
With YES -> Update progress starts, but always 0.0% and after a few seconds "USB Device with navigation data not readable continue? YES/NO"

What is the problem?? I tried to extract all files from the downloades ZIP again und write it again to usb, after formatting.
-> Same problem.

At the moment i have no navigation... CIC works good, only navigation doesnt start, only "Navigation starting..."
With USB in the glove he asks me after 5-10min, if i want to update...
YES... he goes directyl to 0.0% und then the same problem. (for the fsc he didnt ask)

Could it be a too old firmware/ISTA Level on my bimmer?
Is there a way for 2015-2 Map update with dvd's?
The usb stick couldnt be the problem, cause he finds the map data and asks for fsc... or?

Pls help! I have atm no Navi at all
Any ideas? ;(

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McMarv (Nov 22, 2014)

-


----------



## SpaceDeep (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Can you please send me CIC 2015 Premium
West Europe
East Europe
For F11 2011

Tnx!


----------



## raido626 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello Shawn,
Can you send me east and west PREMIUM EUROPE 2015 maps?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aleatoric said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me 2015 maps for North America and update procedure for the 2013 535xi. Thanks!





nicolas92 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> I have a 2012 X3 with the small GPS unit (Business) and the 2012 map...would be interested by an upgrade of 2015 map for Western Europe.
> Thanks if you can help,
> Regards,
> Nicolas





SpaceDeep said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you please send me CIC 2015 Premium
> West Europe
> East Europe
> ...





raido626 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Can you send me east and west PREMIUM EUROPE 2015 maps?


PM's sent.


----------



## nicmyers (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Can you please send me the PREMIUM NORTH AMERICA maps and install instructions? 
Thanks!


----------



## nicmyers (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Can you please send me the PREMIUM NORTH AMERICA maps and install instructions? 
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nicmyers said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you please send me the PREMIUM NORTH AMERICA maps and install instructions?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## chrisblack (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
I have the 2007 650i coupe with Professional Navigation system on CCC and I am based in the UK. 
Any 2015 available maps and install instructions? 
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chrisblack said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I have the 2007 650i coupe with Professional Navigation system on CCC and I am based in the UK.
> Any 2015 available maps and install instructions?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## PaulGreatest (Nov 19, 2014)

Is there any news with premium for europe?


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

Not sure what you are asking, but 2015-2 PREMIUM EUROPE East and West has been released for some time now.


----------



## PaulGreatest (Nov 19, 2014)

Bunker37 said:


> Not sure what you are asking, but 2015-2 PREMIUM EUROPE East and West has been released for some time now.


Oh, good news, any ways to download it?


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

Just ask for it and usually you will be PM'd with a download link.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PaulGreatest said:


> Oh, good news, any ways to download it?


PM sent.


----------



## v1ktorm1ke (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi

How would I go about updating maps to latest for Australia? I have 2014 with professional nav ("premium"?). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

v1ktorm1ke said:


> Hi
> 
> How would I go about updating maps to latest for Australia? I have 2014 with professional nav ("premium"?).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## lomodrgon (May 3, 2014)

i need road map taiwan 2014 plz.....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lomodrgon said:


> i need road map taiwan 2014 plz.....


Taiwan 2015 is released.

PM sent.


----------



## blue535d (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I have early 2012 F11 (CIC).
Please could you PM me the links for
Navigation Maps - Western Europe Premium 2015
INPA/EDIABAS if available.
Any other diagnostic software for F series.

Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blue535d said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have early 2012 F11 (CIC).
> Please could you PM me the links for
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Rob520 (Jun 2, 2015)

*maps update*

Hi I got a 2010 60 regards 520 d se.
My maps are still the same as there was from new. What do I need to do to update my maps and how much. Sorry this is my first bmw. Also how can I make my angle eyes brighter as I have seen other posts but a little confused. Thanks


----------



## Rob520 (Jun 2, 2015)

*maps update*

Hi all
How do I update my 2010 520d 60 reg maps
Sorry first bmw.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rob520 said:


> Hi all
> How do I update my 2010 520d 60 reg maps
> Sorry first bmw.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## yushow5069 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me 2015-2 West Europe CIC Premium DVD version download links.
Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yushow5069 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me 2015-2 West Europe CIC Premium DVD version download links.
> Thanks:thumbup:


Sorry, but I can't help with Split version.


----------



## yushow5069 (Aug 8, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, but I can't help with Split version.


Understood. Thank you anyway.


----------



## Stdablju (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi @all
could you PM me the links for Navigation Maps - Europe Premium 2015 (CIC F11)


thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stdablju said:


> Hi @all
> could you PM me the links for Navigation Maps - Europe Premium 2015 (CIC F11)
> 
> thx


PM sent.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

If anyone's got the 3 DVD version dl links for Europe Premium 2015 WEST and EAST (or just one of 'em), plz PM me  I already know of the single USB version
Thanks in advance


----------



## jameslong.bmw (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you PM me the details of Navigation Map Updates for 2012 BMW X5, North America map?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jameslong.bmw said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you PM me the details of Navigation Map Updates for 2012 BMW X5, North America map?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## whoisthis (Apr 19, 2013)

so much info that i don't understand..
I have a F30 2012 328i. Do i need to upgrade the map? If so, then does it cost?


----------



## chud666 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Nav S/W Link request for X1 and i3*

Shawn,

I'd appreciate links to the files required to update the USA nav maps for a 2015 X1 (E84) and a 2014 i3. I also request the files and instructions to generate the necessary codes to load the maps.

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

whoisthis said:


> so much info that i don't understand..
> I have a F30 2012 328i. Do i need to upgrade the map? If so, then does it cost?





chud666 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I'd appreciate links to the files required to update the USA nav maps for a 2015 X1 (E84) and a 2014 i3. I also request the files and instructions to generate the necessary codes to load the maps.
> 
> Thank you!


PM's sent.


----------



## roninfuse (Apr 29, 2015)

fraidoon said:


> After reading a million places on how to code the bimmer and Shawns fantastic guidance and quick reply I managed to code my F30 yesterday. I am so proud I wanted to share it with you awesome people here: :str8pimpi:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4S8DnLkB9Ew


How did you do that? can i do this for 2010 535


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Shawn

could i also have the links for Road Map Premium 2015-2 East and West?

thx a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marius_V said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the links for CIC Road map Europe Premium 2015? (F30)
> 
> Thank you!





cuorealfa1 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> could i also have the links for Road Map Premium 2015-2 East and West?
> 
> thx a lot


PM's sent.


----------



## mengteck71 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I am driving X3 F25 LCI (Sep 2014). My Navi is Business and is 2014 version. Do you have any update for this? Please PM me


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

Latest is "Road Map Southeast Asia ROUTE 2015"


----------



## mengteck71 (Jun 13, 2015)

Can PM me the details on how can I download the map and FSC code?

What is the cost?


----------



## stfu (Jun 13, 2015)

I am looking for the 2015 North America CIC maps for my 2011 750xi. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mengteck71 said:


> Can PM me the details on how can I download the map and FSC code?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## mengteck71 (Jun 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Thanks. Has sent Gerry an email.


----------



## tintin1012000 (Jun 14, 2015)

*europe map*

hi all, im new here, just got my BMW 520d f10, 2010, its a fab car but a bit under powered , anyway the Sat Nav Maps are out of date and dont even show the road I live on, does anyone have current maps I can use? Cheers Ric


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tintin1012000 said:


> hi all, im new here, just got my BMW 520d f10, 2010, its a fab car but a bit under powered , anyway the Sat Nav Maps are out of date and dont even show the road I live on, does anyone have current maps I can use? Cheers Ric


PM sent.


----------



## mouky (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi, can you send me the CIC Road map Europe Premium 2015 for e91?
Thanks a lot


----------



## mouky (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi, can you send me the CIC Road map Europe Premium 2015 west for e91?
Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mouky said:


> Hi, can you send me the CIC Road map Europe Premium 2015 for e91?
> Thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## regdfry (Mar 1, 2015)

Just purchased and installed a needed update today. I had to load a couple of new apps to complete the download/install. But, the instructions provided the needed detail. 

Great service!

Thanks


----------



## regdfry (Mar 1, 2015)

Oops, double post.


----------



## spunk66 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi.

Where can i download the last map for TAIWAN(Road map TAIWAN Next 2015-1)?
I have FSC code.

Thanks
PM sent.


----------



## spunk66 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi.

Where can i download the last map for TAIWAN(Road map TAIWAN Next 2015-1)?
I have FSC code.

Thanks
PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spunk66 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Where can i download the last map for TAIWAN(Road map TAIWAN Next 2015-1)?
> I have FSC code.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Zain khan (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi shawn
I need cost and instructions for 2015 Australia Premium maps for my 2011 x3 30d professional CIC. Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Zain khan said:


> Hi shawn
> I need cost and instructions for 2015 Australia Premium maps for my 2011 x3 30d professional CIC. Cheers


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bryan_k1k1 said:


> Could I also have the info on how to update my map for a 2012 335i. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Cantab (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 
I'm looking to update the map in my 2011 535ix that I believe has the CIC unit. May you send me the instructions please?

Thanks!


----------



## Cantab (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 
I'm looking to update the map in my 2011 535ix that I believe has the CIC unit. May you send me the instructions please?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cantab said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I'm looking to update the map in my 2011 535ix that I believe has the CIC unit. May you send me the instructions please?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Kigharrah94027 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

May I have the link for US 2015 ROUTE updates?

Thanks and regards, Freeze


----------



## Kigharrah94027 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

May I have the link for US 2015 ROUTE updates?

Thanks and regards, Freeze


----------



## hamdam (Dec 18, 2012)

Please 2015 or 2016 NTB Europe. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kigharrah94027 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> May I have the link for US 2015 ROUTE updates?
> 
> Thanks and regards, Freeze





hamdam said:


> Please 2015 or 2016 NTB Europe. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Kigharrah94027 (Aug 5, 2014)

Shawn,

Is it possible to get only the map download links? I already have the key code for my car...

Thanks, Freeze


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kigharrah94027 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Is it possible to get only the map download links? I already have the key code for my car...
> 
> Thanks, Freeze


PM sent.


----------



## bmwguy2011 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

May I have the link for US 2015 premium and next updates?

Thanks and regards, Rich


----------



## bmwguy2011 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

May I have the link for US 2015 premium and next updates?

Thanks and regards, Rich


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwguy2011 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> May I have the link for US 2015 premium and next updates?
> 
> Thanks and regards, Rich


PM Sent.


----------



## angolacutus (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello Shawn

Do you have a link for Road map Europe Premium 2015 ?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

angolacutus said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> Do you have a link for Road map Europe Premium 2015 ?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## angolacutus (Jan 8, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks!


----------



## fuder134 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

May I have the link for US 2015 premium and next updates?

Thanks and regards,

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fuder134 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> May I have the link for US 2015 premium and next updates?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## aelive (Jul 2, 2015)

may I have the link to the North America NEXT version please ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aelive said:


> may I have the link to the North America NEXT version please ?


PM sent.


----------



## rubberduck (Mar 30, 2015)

*lookup.xml for europe premium 2015*

Hi Shawn,

could you PM me a lookup.xml containing the last 2015-2 europe premium (for F11 CIC)? (download link the map would be welcome as well but i'm not greedy  )


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rubberduck said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you PM me a lookup.xml containing the last 2015-2 europe premium (for F11 CIC)? (download link the map would be welcome as well but i'm not greedy  )


PM sent.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

hi do do you have any idea to find Turkep next 2015 map

Thanks


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

hi do you have any idea to find Turkep next 2015 map

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> hi do do you have any idea to find Turkep next 2015 map
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## tutuianu_daniel (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello Shawn

Do you have instructions and link for Road map Europe Premium 2015-2 ?

All the best!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tutuianu_daniel said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> Do you have instructions and link for Road map Europe Premium 2015-2 ?
> 
> All the best!


PM sent.


----------



## Latho (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello Shawn

Could I also have instructions and link for Road map Europe Premium 2015-2 ?

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Latho said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> Could I also have instructions and link for Road map Europe Premium 2015-2 ?
> 
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Alexxxxx (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello shawnsheridan,

the whole package for Europe 2015-2 please ;o)

thanks in advance!

Aleksander


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alexxxxx said:


> Hello shawnsheridan,
> 
> the whole package for Europe 2015-2 please ;o)
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Ishan (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

Can I please have a link for Aabian Gulf Premium 2015. Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ishan said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can I please have a link for Aabian Gulf Premium 2015. Thanks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## nwaring (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi,

Apologies... I'm a newbie!

Could you send me details for latest Europe maps - I have Professional Navigation system

Thanks


----------



## nwaring (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi,

Apologies... I'm a newbie!

Could you send me details for latest Europe maps - I have Professional Navigation system

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nwaring said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies... I'm a newbie!
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Misterbmw (Jul 4, 2015)

Can someone Send me Link for MOVE 2015-2 Europe please? 

Will My Code from 2015-1 work with the Update?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Misterbmw said:


> Can someone Send me Link for MOVE 2015-2 Europe please?
> 
> Will My Code from 2015-1 work with the Update?


There is no Europe MOVE 2015-2 map, and if there was, 2015-1 Code would not work for it.


----------



## Misterbmw (Jul 4, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is no Europe MOVE 2015-2 map, and if there was, 2015-1 Code would not work for it.


Ok thank you


----------



## msalem (May 11, 2015)

I'm currently in the process of downloading the 15GB north America 2015 map update files and would like to know where I can get the fsc code, will this be all I need? I have a 2012 535xi and this is the first time I'm trying to update the map. Also, will the map files work on my wife's 2010 X5 as long as I have another fsc code for her car? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LastDeuS said:


> Hi can you please send me the instructions to update the maps on my 2012 may 535i
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## BlueP (Jul 9, 2015)

What are my options to upgrade my navigation to the latest version? BMW 320d 2011 EU Maps. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BlueP said:


> What are my options to upgrade my navigation to the latest version? BMW 320d 2011 EU Maps. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## ViperX (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi
Could you send me the files and instructions for 2015-2 NEXT EUROPE MAPS for the F32


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ViperX said:


> Hi
> Could you send me the files and instructions for 2015-2 NEXT EUROPE MAPS for the F32


PM sent.


----------



## Tux (Mar 24, 2015)

Shawn- I'm in the early thought of upgrade and at this point should I wait for 16'? also going from CIC NA Premium 2010 is the satisfaction rate high on performance, glitchy or new irritating mode you wish could revert back?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tux said:


> Shawn- I'm in the early thought of upgrade and at this point should I wait for 16'? also going from CIC NA Premium 2010 is the satisfaction rate high on performance, glitchy or new irritating mode you wish could revert back?


No issues with North America PREMIUM 2015-2 that I have heard about, and it is still pretty new. 2016-1 is still a ways off.

PM sent.


----------



## tcbimmerguy (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Can you send a link to the latest maps, instructions, and pricing. i have a 2014 328d thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tcbimmerguy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you send a link to the latest maps, instructions, and pricing. i have a 2014 328d thanks


PM sent.


----------



## johnaray (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Can you send a link to me as well? I have a 2014 X5 xDrive50i M Sport. Thanks!


----------



## johnaray (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Can you send a link to me as well? I have a 2014 X5 xDrive50i M Sport. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

johnaray said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you send a link to me as well? I have a 2014 X5 xDrive50i M Sport. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## racooper3 (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking for the 2015 Professional Navigation for East and West Coast. I have CCC system for e60 545. Is there a link or place to buy these cheaper than stealer?


----------



## alleyezonmii (Feb 1, 2011)

Shawn, 

Can you send instructions and download link for 2015-2 North America Premium CIC maps for my 2011 535i X-Drive. 
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

racooper3 said:


> Looking for the 2015 Professional Navigation for East and West Coast. I have CCC system for e60 545. Is there a link or place to buy these cheaper than stealer?





alleyezonmii said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you send instructions and download link for 2015-2 North America Premium CIC maps for my 2011 535i X-Drive.
> Thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## xlxllxlx (Jul 12, 2015)

Shawn,

Can you also send instructions to me, I have a CIC on 2012 X6 M.

I am new to this. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xlxllxlx said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you also send instructions to me, I have a CIC on 2012 X6 M.
> 
> I am new to this. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Marius_V (Nov 11, 2014)

Can i also have the link and instructions for Road Map Europe Next 2015?

Thanks!


----------



## Marius_V (Nov 11, 2014)

Can i also have the link and instructions for Road Map Europe Next 2015?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marius_V said:


> Can i also have the link and instructions for Road Map Europe Next 2015?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## stefan15 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi,
Could anyone help out with a link and maybe instructions for BMW Europe Map Navigation, either professional or a normal version.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stefan15 said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone help out with a link and maybe instructions for BMW Europe Map Navigation, either professional or a normal version.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## jmi0321 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello Shawn

Could I also have instructions and link for Road map Europe Premium 2015-2 ?

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jmi0321 said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> Could I also have instructions and link for Road map Europe Premium 2015-2 ?
> 
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## gruzek (May 24, 2014)

Hi Shawn. Can I get the link for the 2015-2 North America update NBT? Thanks much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gruzek said:


> Hi Shawn. Can I get the link for the 2015-2 North America update NBT? Thanks much.


PM sent.


----------



## nicodep (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi, Can you get the link for the 2015-2 Europe PREMIUM CIC update ?
Thk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nicodep said:


> Hi, Can you get the link for the 2015-2 Europe PREMIUM CIC update ?
> Thk


PM sent.


----------



## Andreimihail (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice


----------



## nicodep (Jul 13, 2015)

Sorry i'm newbi

This is my car, what si the version 2014-2 or 2011 ?










What is the newer version compatible ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nicodep said:


> Sorry i'm newbi
> 
> This is my car, what si the version 2014-2 or 2011 ?
> 
> ...


Europe PREMIUM 2015-2.


----------



## LGTAaron (Jul 14, 2015)

I just bought my first BMW. It's a 2011 BMW 335d with Nav. Where do I download newer maps from? And is there a certain process on how to do it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LGTAaron said:


> I just bought my first BMW. It's a 2011 BMW 335d with Nav. Where do I download newer maps from? And is there a certain process on how to do it?


PM sent.


----------



## nicodep (Jul 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Europe PREMIUM 2015-2.


Ok Thk, but my actual version is 2014 or 2011 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nicodep said:


> Ok Thk, but my actual version is 2014 or 2011 ?


You currently have 2011.


----------



## phil4684 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Shawn - can you please forward me instructions on where/how to update my maps on my 2013 F25? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phil4684 said:


> Hi Shawn - can you please forward me instructions on where/how to update my maps on my 2013 F25? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Ricardinho (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
I have downloaded the 2014 NAV update for a March 2011 F11 520D in Europe.
Copied to 3 USB sticks.
How to proceed further?
Is there a instruction available on this forum on what to do next? There is so much info i got a bit lost.
Sorry to bother you (noticed you are a busy man ;-) )
Grtz,
Richard


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ricardinho said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I have downloaded the 2014 NAV update for a March 2011 F11 520D in Europe.
> Copied to 3 USB sticks.
> How to proceed further?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

Please indicate how I can upgrade my BMW F10 map to 2015. VIN: WBAFR9C57BC758945 S609A Navigations system - Professional Navigation system Professional


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwgcyr said:


> Please indicate how I can upgrade my BMW F10 map to 2015. VIN: WBAFR9C57BC758945 S609A Navigations system - Professional Navigation system Professional


PM sent.


----------



## Ety (Feb 8, 2006)

Can you send me an update for 2014 i3 with tech pack. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ety said:


> Can you send me an update for 2014 i3 with tech pack. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Can I get the link for the 2015-2 North America update NBT?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Motorboat411 said:


> Can I get the link for the 2015-2 North America update NBT?


PM sent.


----------



## Vija (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi, any chance of a link for the Australia professional ccc maps?

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vija said:


> Hi, any chance of a link for the Australia professional ccc maps?
> 
> Cheers


No idea. DVD maps outside of Europe and North America are hard to come by.


----------



## udrislv (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi shawn, Could you please send me download link for CIC Professional Europe East 2015?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

udrislv said:


> Hi shawn, Could you please send me download link for CIC Professional Europe East 2015?


PM sent.


----------



## macastel (Jun 5, 2015)

Sean

I have a 550i. 
Can you please share instructions and links for upgrading the nav?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

macastel said:


> Sean
> 
> I have a 550i.
> Can you please share instructions and links for upgrading the nav?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Snootyfox (Jul 17, 2015)

*E92 2015 map update instructions*

Hi Shawnsheridan, this is my first post and as you appear to be the guru :angel:, could you please point me in right direction as to how to update my 12/2009 E92. any help and links to FSC code ect would be much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Snootyfox said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan, this is my first post and as you appear to be the guru :angel:, could you please point me in right direction as to how to update my 12/2009 E92. any help and links to FSC code ect would be much appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## mmowad (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello... I have a 2012 528i X-Drive with the Road Map North America Premium 2012 Nav.

Could you please provide information on where and how I can download a 2015 update?

Thanks for your assistance

- Mike


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mmowad said:


> Hello... I have a 2012 528i X-Drive with the Road Map North America Premium 2012 Nav.
> 
> Could you please provide information on where and how I can download a 2015 update?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Scaramello (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi
I have a 2014 BMW x4 with professional sat nav and European map next 2014.
Could you please provide information and instructions on how to update the sat nav?
Many thanks for your support
Marco


----------



## Scaramello (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi
I have a 2014 BMW x4 with professional sat nav and European map next 2014.
Could you please provide information and instructions on how to update the sat nav?
Many thanks for your support
Marco


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Scaramello said:


> Hi
> I have a 2014 BMW x4 with professional sat nav and European map next 2014.
> Could you please provide information and instructions on how to update the sat nav?
> Many thanks for your support
> Marco


PM sent.


----------



## ivkin1968 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello shawnsheridan, can you help me, do you know where to find Europe Route 2015-2 map and what I need for FSC code, 1B or 1DE?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivkin1968 said:


> Hello shawnsheridan, can you help me, do you know where to find Europe Route 2015-2 map and what I need for FSC code, 1B or 1DE?


Neither. PM sent.


----------



## ivkin1968 (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks a lot


----------



## gcrofton (Aug 2, 2013)

Shawn, 

Would you send instructions and download link for 2015-2 North America Premium CIC maps for my 2014 X1 xDrive35i. I have a lifetime code, so only need the download link.
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gcrofton said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Would you send instructions and download link for 2015-2 North America Premium CIC maps for my 2014 X1 xDrive35i....
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## MrAunH (Jul 20, 2015)

*Hello*

Hi Shawn
I recently purchased a late 2009 530i with professional media and live in the UK
The version INFO in the nav system says

ECE BMW 1.5.20
Road map Europe PREMIUM 2009-2

Coming from Audis (this my first BMW) where navigation was by DVD.

How can I upgrade the system ? ( I am not a technical person!)

Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MrAunH said:


> Hi Shawn
> I recently purchased a late 2009 530i with professional media and live in the UK
> The version INFO in the nav system says
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Piggy9 (Jul 14, 2015)

i search the link for Phoenix wrapper and Road Map Europe Route 2015-2

Piggy


----------



## Piggy9 (Jul 14, 2015)

i search the link for Phoenix wrapper and Road Map Europe Route 2015-2

Piggy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Piggy9 said:


> i search the link for Phoenix wrapper and Road Map Europe Route 2015-2
> 
> Piggy


PM sent.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Jun 14, 2009)

Looking to update maps in a 2013 (VIN ends in 690XX) 535i XDrive. Assume I'm dense and will need step by step instructions


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> Looking to update maps in a 2013 (VIN ends in 690XX) 535i XDrive. Assume I'm dense and will need step by step instructions


PM sent.


----------



## cls531 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn. Is this thread still active? I have a 2013 650 w/609, and the original maps are terrible. Tried to pm but it wouldn't go. Thx.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cls531 said:


> Hi Shawn. Is this thread still active? I have a 2013 650 w/609, and the original maps are terrible. Tried to pm but it wouldn't go. Thx.


Yes. I just sent you PM.


----------



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

Hi Shawn, I wonder if you could send me instructions too? Thanks


----------



## bimmer1189 (May 22, 2015)

Shawn,

Wondering if I could get 2015-2 NORTH AMERICA Maps for my i3 with 606 Business Navigation (I think ROUTE map but not sure)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sunnydude959 said:


> Hi Shawn, I wonder if you could send me instructions too? Thanks





bimmer1189 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Wondering if I could get 2015-2 NORTH AMERICA Maps for my i3 with 606 Business Navigation (I think ROUTE map but not sure)


PM's sent.


----------



## jkas1984 (Apr 17, 2014)

*2015 maps europe*

Hi shawn

I have just retrofitted nbt in 2012 f11 uk version

Can i have the link to new maps and instructions

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jkas1984 said:


> Hi shawn
> 
> I have just retrofitted nbt in 2012 f11 uk version
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## jkh (Jul 19, 2005)

Shawn:

Do you have instructions for 2014 i3 with 606 Business Navigation system (North America ROUTE)?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jkh said:


> Shawn:
> 
> Do you have instructions for 2014 i3 with 606 Business Navigation system (North America ROUTE)?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## kmmd (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi Shawn, Can you please PM me info for my 2007 E92 and 2015 F06 also? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kmmd said:


> Hi Shawn, Can you please PM me info for my 2007 E92 and 2015 F06 also? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## joseVAX (Jun 7, 2015)

*Code generator for ROUTE map*

Hi Shawn. You're doing an amazing job.

I'm trying to help a friend of mine with a 2014 F30. He's got the NBT Business Nav (E-sys says is a HU_ENTRYMAP). He's downloaded the Europe ROUTE 2015-2 maps, but needs a code to activate.

I have a X3 F25 with HU_CHAMP2 and, after retrieving the FSC with E-sys I've been able to generate codes for MOVE maps, but it seems not so easy with ROUTE maps. To start with, the Application ID is not 0xDE ('I've read it could be 0xDF), and the FSC code generator for CIC and NBT is useless with HU_ENTRYNAV, as far as I know.

Could you please shine a light on this issue?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joseVAX said:


> Hi Shawn. You're doing an amazing job.
> 
> I'm trying to help a friend of mine with a 2014 F30. He's got the NBT Business Nav (E-sys says is a HU_ENTRYMAP). He's downloaded the Europe ROUTE 2015-2 maps, but needs a code to activate.
> ...
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## 6a6yH (Apr 25, 2015)

searching 2015_2 map for europe next .Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

6a6yH said:


> searching 2015_2 map for europe next .Thx


PM sent.


----------



## gelo86 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Updating maps*

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me some info on how to go about updating maps on 2011 528i? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gelo86 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me some info on how to go about updating maps on 2011 528i? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## dirkson (Sep 30, 2014)

'14 i3, NA Pro, latest

TIA!!!
D


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dirkson said:


> '14 i3, NA Pro, latest
> 
> TIA!!!
> D


PM sent.


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm moving to Italy later this year, can you PM me details on getting the latest European maps for my F80? Finding the FSC would also be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FlyingLow78 said:


> I'm moving to Italy later this year, can you PM me details on getting the latest European maps for my F80? Finding the FSC would also be helpful. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## DamianClarion (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello where i can find the latest Europe Premium Map 2015 for my BMW 7 F01?
And after i put the file on my USB i Need a code or something else to update the CIC?

Thank you very much for your answer!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DamianClarion said:


> Hello where i can find the latest Europe Premium Map 2015 for my BMW 7 F01?
> And after i put the file on my USB i Need a code or something else to update the CIC?
> 
> Thank you very much for your answer!


You need an FSC Enabling Code to install it.

PM sent.


----------



## DamianClarion (Jul 29, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need an FSC Enabling Code to install it.
> 
> PM sent.


Thank You!

Is there any Instruction for FSC Enabling ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DamianClarion said:


> Thank You!
> 
> Is there any Instruction for FSC Enabling ?


PM sent.


----------



## DamianClarion (Jul 29, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


You are AMAZING thank you very much!!:thumbup:


----------



## paq (Mar 6, 2015)

Shawn really seems to be the man here  

Jave you got 2015 maps data for Western Europe, F11 Professional Premium (make 2012)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

paq said:


> Shawn really seems to be the man here
> 
> Jave you got 2015 maps data for Western Europe, F11 Professional Premium (make 2012)


PM sent.


----------



## alex.wheels (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi, Shawn,

Congratulations for your great job. That said, could you help me upgrading my current Road Map Europe Route 2014-1 [Europa BMW Group 101131.3.412 / RL_EntryNav_Nav_14164A]?
Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alex.wheels said:


> Hi, Shawn,
> 
> Congratulations for your great job. That said, could you help me upgrading my current Road Map Europe Route 2014-1 [Europa BMW Group 101131.3.412 / RL_EntryNav_Nav_14164A]?
> Thank you very much


PM sent.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Could any one share link of the TAIWAN NEXT MAP 2015-2 to me please?
Much much appreciated !


----------



## twoshots (Aug 1, 2015)

*Australia V21 Premium*

Hi Looking to update to the Latest 2015 Proffesional for Australia 
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

twoshots said:


> Hi Looking to update to the Latest 2015 Proffesional for Australia
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## zeyadinho (Aug 2, 2015)

i Just bought MBW 550I 2013
May I get the Arabian Gulf 2015 Navigator.


----------



## yepezyepez (Oct 1, 2014)

I live in Dominican Republic, and my F30 320i came with the larger Nav display and Navigation button on the idrive dial. However, the option seems to be disabled, since i press the button and nothing happens. Is there a way to code the functions and add the maps also?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zeyadinho said:


> i Just bought MBW 550I 2013
> May I get the Arabian Gulf 2015 Navigator.





yepezyepez said:


> I live in Dominican Republic, and my F30 320i came with the larger Nav display and Navigation button on the idrive dial. However, the option seems to be disabled, since i press the button and nothing happens. Is there a way to code the functions and add the maps also?


PM's sent.


----------



## rimvydukas (Dec 4, 2014)

Shawn,

What is the latest version for Europe Next maps? How can I download it and how can I generate fsc code for this update activation? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rimvydukas said:


> Shawn,
> 
> What is the latest version for Europe Next maps?...


Europe NEXT 2015-2.

PM sent.


----------



## pontag (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Shawn, first of all, congratulations for the quality of your support to the community, I´ve never seen any similar in other forums, you are the man!! :thumbup::thumbup:

For my case, I just need the South America Premiun 2015-2 and Argentina 2015-2 download links if you have them. Regarding FSC codes, I´ve been reading a lot on how to get It with the code generators around, but If you can provide any inputs to guide me in a more clean way I will be more than happy!

I plan to use this map for some friends with different cars models with CIC and NBT.


Thanks in advance, and hope you receive the same threathment from the community!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pontag said:


> Hi Shawn, first of all, congratulations for the quality of your support to the community, I´ve never seen any similar in other forums, you are the man!! :thumbup::thumbup:...
> 
> I plan to use this map for some friends with different cars models with CIC and NBT.
> .
> ...


There is no South America PREMIUM 2015-2. Just 2015.

PM sent.


----------



## alex.wheels (Jun 25, 2015)

*Thanks a lot*

Hi, Shawn,

Once again here I am. This time to reinforce congratulations to you and Gerry for your wonderful job. What a great service helping the comunity!
Thanks a lot for both of you and all the best in your quest.


----------



## krishmk (Aug 5, 2014)

Is the North America 2016-1 map update already out?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

krishmk said:


> Is the North America 2016-1 map update already out?


PM sent.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello there (again ,

Before everything else, I would like to thank Shawn for the help he has already given to me in the previous posts from yesterday. I'm getting setup to start playing around with coding on my brand new F30 (march 2015) with professional navi (NBT).

I already have the last Europe 2015-2 NEXT maps, so I am not looking into updating anything right now, but I do have a few generic questions, in preparation for the new maps.

1. How often do new maps come out?
2. What is the simplest way to know if your car is running the latest available maps

Thanks to all, and I have to say, this is a spectacular forum!
Cheers.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simpaty said:


> ...
> 
> I already have the last Europe 2015-2 NEXT maps, so I am not looking into updating anything right now, but I do have a few generic questions, in preparation for the new maps.
> 
> ...


1) For North America and Europe CIC (PREMIUM Map) and NBT (NEXT Map), typically twice per year.
2) Hit Option button on iDrive Controller and Display version info.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> 1) For North America and Europe CIC (PREMIUM Map) and NBT (NEXT Map), typically twice per year.
> 2) Hit Option button on iDrive Controller and Display version info.


Thanks Shawn, for point 2, it's indeed the correct way to know the map I am running. What I meant was, how do I know what is the latest version available from BMW?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simpaty said:


> Thanks Shawn, for point 2, it's indeed the correct way to know the map I am running. What I meant was, how do I know what is the latest version available from BMW?


BMW doesn't announce new maps. Only way really to know is to stay tuned to Forum Map Update thread.


----------



## bernow (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi. I Have just bought a BMW X5 e70 from 2007 and it had an old map 08-2 Road map South Africa professional. Is there somewhere I can download or get the latest map for this car model and for South Africa? Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bernow said:


> Hi. I Have just bought a BMW X5 e70 from 2007 and it had an old map 08-2 Road map South Africa professional. Is there somewhere I can download or get the latest map for this car model and for South Africa? Thanks in advance


This car has CCC Head Unit, which is DVD Based Navigation, and runs Professional Map. I do not know anywhere to find South Africa PROFESSIONAL Map DVD.


----------



## norgar (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi, 
actually i got the 2012 europe premium maps.

Anyone has got a link for the latest version (maybe 2015-2? ) 

thanks


----------



## norgar (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi, 
actually i got the 2012 europe premium maps.

Anyone has got a link for the latest version (maybe 2015-2? ) 

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

norgar said:


> Hi,
> actually i got the 2012 europe premium maps.
> 
> Anyone has got a link for the latest version (maybe 2015-2? )
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Anyone who had TAIWAN NEXT 2015-2 can share to me is highly appreciated!


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

*Map Update Kudos!!!*

All,

Thanks to ShawnSheridan, who PM'd me with contact info for Map Updates, I painlessly (well, it did take some time to download files) North America Next 2016-1, my second year of doing so.

Gerry, who provides straight forward download & installation instructions is most helpful.

Gotta' tell you that this is a simple way to keep your Nav system maps current.

My compliments to both Shawn & Gerry!!


----------



## sgf10 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey Shawn, can I please get a link to North America 2016-1? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sgf10 said:


> Hey Shawn, can I please get a link to North America 2016-1? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## frankis (Aug 7, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


I'm just gonna start following all your posts, they're golden. Any chance I can get that link too?


----------



## bernow (Aug 8, 2015)

*CCC map 2015?*



bernow said:


> Hi. I Have just bought a BMW X5 e70 from 2007 and it had an old map 08-2 Road map South Africa professional. Is there somewhere I can download or get the latest map for this car model and for South Africa? Thanks in advance


Anyone that can help me with a link?
Thanks


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


sigh... North America NEXT 2016-1 already out?


----------



## racooper3 (Aug 18, 2011)

sgf10 said:


> Hey Shawn, can I please get a link to North America 2016-1? Thanks!


Ditto... Can I please get this link for CCC Professional system. I tried online auction and it was garbage. I figured I would try this method now. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

frankis said:


> I'm just gonna start following all your posts, they're golden. Any chance I can get that link too?





mvaccaro said:


> sigh... North America NEXT 2016-1 already out?


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

racooper3 said:


> Ditto... Can I please get this link for CCC Professional system. I tried online auction and it was garbage. I figured I would try this method now. Thanks


For CCC Navigation System, North America Professional DVD. 2015 was the final release by BMW AG. There will not be any newer releases.

PM sent.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hello Shawn: Would you be so kind as to send me the link to North America 2016-1? Many thanks!

My CA informed me that my car would update the maps automatically...but it has not happened yet...I still have 2015-1. Can you confirm if this is true for a 2015 435ix GC?


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Is Europe 2016-1 NEXT out also ?


----------



## arktctr (Aug 8, 2006)

Can I get the 2016 link as well


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beowulf65 said:


> Hello Shawn: Would you be so kind as to send me the link to North America 2016-1? Many thanks!
> 
> My CA informed me that my car would update the maps automatically...but it has not happened yet...I still have 2015-1. Can you confirm if this is true for a 2015 435ix GC?


Unless car has NBT2 (Evo) Head Unit Map Update is not automatic.

PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simpaty said:


> Is Europe 2016-1 NEXT out also ?


No.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arktctr said:


> Can I get the 2016 link as well


PM sent.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Unless car has NBT2 (Evo) Head Unit Map Update is not automatic.
> 
> PM sent.


Thanks Shawn. How can one determine if the NBT2 (Evo) Head Unit is installed?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beowulf65 said:


> Thanks Shawn. How can one determine if the NBT2 (Evo) Head Unit is installed?


PM me your short VIN (last 7).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PalleRaa said:


> Are the 2016-1 Europe Next available yet?


No.


----------



## forourspam (Aug 12, 2015)

May I have a link to the 2016-1 NA Next update? Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

forourspam said:


> May I have a link to the 2016-1 NA Next update? Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## FrankHouston (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi!
I am new to Bimmerfest! Looking for advice how to get my 2012 535i Navigation System/Maps updated without the pain at BMW West in Houston. What I found on my device as version is 112093.2.27 Road Map North America Premium 2011i".
And I do have still the original FSC (German Abbreviation for: FreiSchaltCode!!) for the navi. I saw that Shawn (also here in Houston!) seems to be the man to ask for support...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FrankHouston said:


> Hi!
> I am new to Bimmerfest! Looking for advice how to get my 2012 535i Navigation System/Maps updated without the pain at BMW West in Houston. What I found on my device as version is 112093.2.27 Road Map North America Premium 2011i".
> And I do have still the original FSC (German Abbreviation for: FreiSchaltCode!!) for the navi. I saw that Shawn (also here in Houston!) seems to be the man to ask for support...


Original FSC good only for 2011i version.

PM sent.


----------



## husainm (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi. I have just bought a 2005 e60 530d and noticed the navigation dvd is missing. Can someone help with code and download link for south afica maps


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

husainm said:


> Hi. I have just bought a 2005 e60 530d and noticed the navigation dvd is missing. Can someone help with code and download link for south afica maps


DVD Based Navigation does not require an FSC Code, but odds of finding South Africa PROFESSIONAL DVD are slim to none.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

May I please have 2016 NA maps? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aboulfad said:


> May I please have 2016 NA maps? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Has the Europe Premium 2016 maps been released?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zkiifreak said:


> Has the Europe Premium 2016 maps been released?


No.


----------



## MikeRoggan (Nov 10, 2014)

Can I get a link to NA 2016 Maps too? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MikeRoggan said:


> Can I get a link to NA 2016 Maps too? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## rubenerke (Aug 13, 2015)

Please send link for BMW High Europe 2015 DVDs


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rubenerke said:


> Please send link for BMW High Europe 2015 DVDs


PM sent.


----------



## ptabaco (May 23, 2006)

*2016 NA Maps*

Shawn, hook me up, please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ptabaco said:


> Shawn, hook me up, please


PM sent.


----------



## Jayzfelon (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi sean may I please also have the NA 2016 link


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jayzfelon said:


> Hi sean may I please also have the NA 2016 link


PM sent.


----------



## GeoX750Li (Apr 6, 2013)

I am interested in North American Premium 2016, can you let me know?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GeoX750Li said:


> I am interested in North American Premium 2016, can you let me know?


PM sent.


----------



## MikeyJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey Shawn,
Need NA Next 2016-1 info. Thanks!
-MikeyJ


----------



## MikeyJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey Shawn,
Need North America Next 2016-1 info. Thanks a bunch!
-MikeyJ


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MikeyJ said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Need NA Next 2016-1 info. Thanks!
> -MikeyJ


PM sent.


----------



## manuegr (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a 2012 650i that has a North America 2011 premium load. How can I update to the most current map set and software?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

manuegr said:


> I have a 2012 650i that has a North America 2011 premium load. How can I update to the most current map set and software?


PM sent.


----------



## oidoma (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello, it exits only the map Next 2016-1 North America? Europe Next 2016-1 yet? Thank you.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

oidoma said:


> Hello, it exits only the map Next 2016-1 North America? Europe Next 2016-1 yet? Thank you.


Nope, Europe 2016 maps arent out yet.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## oidoma (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Tavyyyy (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello again Shawn, can you please send me the link to the latest Road Map Europe Premium ? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tavyyyy said:


> Hello again Shawn, can you please send me the link to the latest Road Map Europe Premium ? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## quasi635 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey Shawn, looking for info on updating to the latest NA maps for a 2011 535i with CIC. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

quasi635 said:


> Hey Shawn, looking for info on updating to the latest NA maps for a 2011 535i with CIC. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## ZildjianAs (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok Shawn,
Seeing the map world is at yur feet, I to will neal to the all mighty.
06 E60 M5.

Thanks Man,


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please also send me 2016-1 US Next info as well? 

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ZildjianAs said:


> Ok Shawn,
> Seeing the map world is at yur feet, I to will neal to the all mighty.
> 06 E60 M5.
> 
> Thanks Man,





marsb007 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please also send me 2016-1 US Next info as well?
> 
> Thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## mgokool (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello Shawn, can you pm me the info on upgrading maps to 2015 w/ NBT. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mgokool said:


> Hello Shawn, can you pm me the info on upgrading maps to 2015 w/ NBT. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## tc2yang (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey Shawn, can I please get a link to Taiwan Next 2015-2? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tc2yang said:


> Hey Shawn, can I please get a link to Taiwan Next 2015-2? Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## vadim (Nov 6, 2007)

Would greatly appreciate any help in locating D/L links for North America Premium 2016-1. 
TIA!


----------



## marcomix (Jan 7, 2015)

hello guys, could I please have links to the latest Europe MOVE maps for a Business Navi on a 2014 F31?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vadim said:


> Would greatly appreciate any help in locating D/L links for North America Premium 2016-1.
> TIA!





marcomix said:


> hello guys, could I please have links to the latest Europe MOVE maps for a Business Navi on a 2014 F31?


PM's sent.


----------



## vadim (Nov 6, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Hmm... None received...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vadim said:


> Hmm... None received...


Check again...


----------



## Samusamu (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

have you a update for dis maps









Can the dealership make a problems with the map update?

Greats


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Samusamu said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> have you a update for dis maps
> 
> ...


You can update to Europe PREMIUM 2015-2.

Update is same as you get from dealer, so there is no cause for problem.

PM sent.


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

so i have on my Mini Cooper the Europe Next 2014-1 installed. 

Maybe you can send me the link for the 2015-2 Maps?

Where i can find the manual for finding the FSC Code ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Applementalist said:


> so i have on my Mini Cooper the Europe Next 2014-1 installed.
> 
> Maybe you can send me the link for the 2015-2 Maps?
> 
> Where i can find the manual for finding the FSC Code ?


PM sent.


----------



## bartolini9 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Anyone can help to choose the proper map update for this 








I've BMW E90 LCI 320d - 08/2010 production date.
Thanks a lot!
Brgds,
Bartosz


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bartolini9 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anyone can help to choose the proper map update for this
> ...[/IMG]
> ...


What is there to choose? Latest map for your car is Europe MOTION 2015-2.


----------



## bartolini9 (Aug 26, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is there to choose? Latest map for your car is Europe PREMIUM 2015-2.


Are you sure? I think I have MOTION maps, but don't know what is the latest version


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bartolini9 said:


> Are you sure? I think I have MOTION maps, but don't know what is the latest version


Yes, MOTION. You replied before my correction posted.

Still, what is it you need help with? There is nothing to choose.


----------



## bartolini9 (Aug 26, 2015)

Before, I mean last year I updated to 2014-1 but that map update includes all Europe roads on one map image . Now I found something that it has been separated into two versions: EAST and WEST and they can't be used at the same time. I am just not sure if this separated map update fits for my car. What's the answer? I need the road map for Poland


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bartolini9 said:


> Before, I mean last year I updated to 2014-1 but that map update includes all Europe roads on one map image . Now I found something that it has been separated into two versions: EAST and WEST and they can't be used at the same time. I am just not sure if this separated map update fits for my car. What's the answer? I need the road map for Poland


Yes, it is split, and for complete coverage of Poland you need Europe (West). Since you can only load essentially what is half of Europe, why would it not fit?


----------



## bartolini9 (Aug 26, 2015)

It was just a little bit strange for me why they did it and wanted be sure before I will update the map with not corrected version ... I think it's understandable why, I am not the expert 
Are you able to share what countries roads contain the WEST and EAST versions?
Brgds,
Bartosz


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bartolini9 said:


> It was just a little bit strange for me why they did it and wanted be sure before I will update the map with not corrected version ... I think it's understandable why, I am not the expert
> Are you able to share what countries roads contain the WEST and EAST versions?
> Brgds,
> Bartosz


According to BMW AG documentation, if it is correct, there is actually complete coverage of some same countries in both East and West, and it looks like Poland has complete coverage in both.

_Country coverage of the Europe Motion road map

Europe (West)

Complete coverage: Andorra, Austria, Belgium, Croatia, Czech Republic, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Great Britain, Greece, Gibraltar, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Liechtenstein, Luxembourg, Monaco, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, San Marino, Slovak Republic, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland and the Vatican City.

Main road network only: Albania, Belarus, Bosnia & Herzegovina, Bulgaria, Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Macedonia, Moldavia, Montenegro, Romania, Russia, Serbia, Turkey and Ukraine.

Europe (East)

Complete coverage: Austria, Belarus, Belgium, Bulgaria, Croatia, Czech Republic, Denmark, Germany, Hungary, Estonia, Finland, Greece, Italy, Liechtenstein, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, San Marino, Slovak Republic, Slovenia, Sweden, Switzerland and the Vatican City.

Main roads network only: Albania, Andorra, Bosnia & Herzegovina, France, Gibraltar, Great Britain, Ireland, Macedonia, Moldavia, Monaco, Montenegro, Portugal and Spain._


----------



## bartolini9 (Aug 26, 2015)

So much appreciated Shawn.


----------



## DaHealey (Aug 24, 2015)

I have a 2012 e70 with 2012 NA maps. Can you help with maps and code to install?


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

Nevermind..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fmadzharov said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the link for Euro Premium CIC map 2015.
> 
> Thank you very much!


PM sent.


----------



## kcimit (Dec 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you, Shawn.

Very true.

I saw more and more that my previous version was plagued with missing road changes. Hope that in this map it will be less.


----------



## Vezzel (Jun 9, 2009)

Link to newet europe map-dvd for my E61 LCI with CCC proff. navi.?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vezzel said:


> Link to newet europe map-dvd for my E61 LCI with CCC proff. navi.?


PM sent.


----------



## mustang5_ms4 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 
May I get a link to Taiwan Next 2015-2? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mustang5_ms4 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> May I get a link to Taiwan Next 2015-2? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## pitum (Sep 2, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi,
I have the same (Europa BMW Group 101131.3.412 Road Map EUROPE Route 2014-1 RL_EntryNav_Nav_14164A)... my car has only 3 days!! and old MAP 
I need help to update since BMW said that was last one :banghead:
I know it's not...
Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pitum said:


> Hi,
> I have the same (Europa BMW Group 101131.3.412 Road Map EUROPE Route 2014-1 RL_EntryNav_Nav_14164A)... my car has only 3 days!! and old MAP
> I need help to update since BMW said that was last one :banghead:
> I know it's not...
> ...


You can update to Europe ROUTE 2015-2A.

PM sent.


----------



## paszczak (Feb 11, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can update to Europe ROUTE 2015-2A.
> 
> PM sent.


hi

What's difference between 2015-2 and 2015-2A?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

paszczak said:


> hi
> 
> What's difference between 2015-2 and 2015-2A?


Specifically, I don't know. All I know is 2A was released afterwards.


----------



## paszczak (Feb 11, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Specifically, I don't know. All I know is 2A was released afterwards.


What's release date of 2a?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

paszczak said:


> What's release date of 2a?


I don't keep track of Release dates. 2A came out after 2 did, this I know. Does it matter the date?


----------



## paszczak (Feb 11, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't keep track or Release dates. 2A came out after 2 did, this I know. Does it matter the date?


Ok

Could you give me link to 2a map?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

paszczak said:


> Ok
> 
> Could you give me link to 2a map?


PM sent.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello Shawn, can you please PM the links for Premium Europe 2015-2A ?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

larry_bml said:


> Hello Shawn, can you please PM the links for Premium Europe 2015-2A ?
> 
> Thank you.


No. 2015-2A is ROUTE Map, not PREMIUM Map.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

OK, thank you.


----------



## Gunners10 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send the me the latest link to NA Premium Maps for 2012 F30 

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gunners10 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send the me the latest link to NA Premium Maps for 2012 F30
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## NWISE (Aug 31, 2015)

*Latest Nav Update*

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the link to the latest maps for 2014 F15?

Thanks again!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

atze2000 said:


> Hi Shawn, is there an newer version than 2015-1 for Europe Premium for my 2010 F10 with CiC?
> 
> Kind regards, Atze


Yes, Europe PREMIUM 2015-2.

But there never was a 2015-1 version (nor a 2014-2 version), so I am not sure why you reference it.


----------



## atze2000 (Jul 26, 2014)

It was only an edited post and the forum made a double post. I surely ment newer than 2015-2.

Sorry, atze



shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, Europe PREMIUM 2015-2.
> 
> But there never was a 2015-1 version (nor a 2014-2 version), so I am not sure why you reference it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

atze2000 said:


> It was only an edited post and the forum made a double post. I surely ment newer than 2015-2.
> 
> Sorry, atze


Ok, so no, nothing newer as 2016-1 Is not released.


----------



## carallo (Jul 29, 2015)

hi shawnsheridan,
i have europe router 2014/2 (business nbt) 
is something more recent???
thanks


----------



## carallo (Jul 29, 2015)

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

carallo said:


> hi shawnsheridan,
> i have europe router 2014/2 (business nbt)
> is something more recent???
> thanks


You can update to Europe ROUTE 2015-2A.

PM sent.


----------



## nota (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Shawn
Im looking to update my map. I have a f01 with 609 cic. Can you pm me the info please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nota said:


> Hi Shawn
> Im looking to update my map. I have a f01 with 609 cic. Can you pm me the info please.


PM sent.


----------



## nota (Sep 28, 2015)

sorry double post


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nota said:


> hi Shawn
> can you pm me some info for North America map update on my 2010 f01 with 609 CIC. Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## diamon_d (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey Shawn,
Could you send me info for the North America map update? I have a 2012 535 with 609 CIC.
Many thanks!
Dave


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daves535 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Could you send me info for the North America map update? I have a 2012 535 with 609 CIC.
> Many thanks!
> Dave


PM sent.


----------



## Engeeh (Sep 29, 2015)

*Maps*

Hello. I'm new to the forum and just recently bought my first BMW (2013 535i). It seems hard to tell if I have the latest maps and want to know how to acquire if I don't have the latest. Would love help from this group. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Engeeh said:


> Hello. I'm new to the forum and just recently bought my first BMW (2013 535i). It seems hard to tell if I have the latest maps and want to know how to acquire if I don't have the latest. Would love help from this group. Thanks.


To display current version, from Nav Screen, hit Option Button on Controller and scroll down to Display Navigation Version.

Latest is 2016-1

PM sent.


----------



## Stan turtle (Oct 3, 2015)

Driving through Ohio the Navigation system on my 2013 528xi completely messed up. It directed me off the interstate to avoid a closed ramp only to direct me onto another close ramp that forced me to go back to the interstate and drive on a long detour. Then later on the same trip it had me zig zagging through rural Ohio trying to get around a blocked section of US31 that it should never have driven me into in the first place... All in all it probably added a full hour to my drive. To bad BMW did not hire Ford, Garmin or someone that knows how to build navigation logic.

It sounds like the update might help.

Looks like I have a NBT/Next system. I would appreciate your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stan turtle said:


> Driving through Ohio the Navigation system on my 2013 528xi completely messed up. It directed me off the interstate to avoid a closed ramp only to direct me onto another close ramp that forced me to go back to the interstate and drive on a long detour. Then later on the same trip it had me zig zagging through rural Ohio trying to get around a blocked section of US31 that it should never have driven me into in the first place... All in all it probably added a full hour to my drive. To bad BMW did not hire Ford, Garmin or someone that knows how to build navigation logic.
> 
> It sounds like the update might help.
> 
> Looks like I have a NBT/Next system. I would appreciate your help.


PM sent.


----------



## MSgtMel (Feb 23, 2011)

Stan turtle said:


> Driving through Ohio the Navigation system on my 2013 528xi completely messed up. It directed me off the interstate to avoid a closed ramp only to direct me onto another close ramp that forced me to go back to the interstate and drive on a long detour. Then later on the same trip it had me zig zagging through rural Ohio trying to get around a blocked section of US31 that it should never have driven me into in the first place... All in all it probably added a full hour to my drive. To bad BMW did not hire Ford, Garmin or someone that knows how to build navigation logic.
> 
> It sounds like the update might help.
> 
> Looks like I have a NBT/Next system. I would appreciate your help.


The update in this instance may or may not help [IMHO] (think this may also be the case in other states as well), some if not all of your problem in this instance may the the fact that Ohio is notorius in not reporting/properly reporting construction and detours. I've had the same problem with my Garmin as well in this State. Fortunately being a native sometimes I can tell when it's really messed up and shorten the inconvenience a bit. Bottom line; updates never hurt but are not a panacea for cases of dumb --s authority.


----------



## gsuque (Oct 2, 2015)

*Navigation Update*

Hello Shawn,

I have a 2011 550i with the NAV Premium. I'd like to upgrade to the latest version of maps. Can you please send me the instructions. Thank you and have a great day.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gsuque said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2011 550i with the NAV Premium. I'd like to upgrade to the latest version of maps. Can you please send me the instructions. Thank you and have a great day.


PM sent.


----------



## djseyyah (Sep 28, 2015)

i need f26 map europe 2015-2 code pls help me


----------



## 2qwk4u442 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Shawn, your awesome!

Will you please send info on the CCC 609 Professional Navigation System update? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## 2qwk4u442 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Shawn, your awesome!

Will you please send info on the CCC 609 Professional Navigation System update? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

2qwk4u442 said:


> Hi Shawn, your awesome!
> 
> Will you please send info on the CCC 609 Professional Navigation System update? Thanks for all your help.


PM sent.


----------



## GunnerMac5 (Nov 29, 2013)

I need a map update please.

F13 NBT NORTH AMERICA Next 2013-2.


----------



## GunnerMac5 (Nov 29, 2013)

I need a map update please.

F13 NBT NORTH AMERICA Next 2013-2.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GunnerMac5 said:


> I need a map update please.
> 
> F13 NBT NORTH AMERICA Next 2013-2.


PM sent.


----------



## bdvdbrb (Oct 26, 2015)

Latest F10 map update for North America available here?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bdvdbrb said:


> Latest F10 map update for North America available here?


PM sent.


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

Any news about the Road Map Europe Premium 2016?

Thanks


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

Any news about the Road Map Europe Premium 2016?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guruhe said:


> Any news about the Road Map Europe Premium 2016?
> 
> Thanks


Europe PREMIUM 2016-1 and Europe NEXT 2016-1 are both now released and available.

PM sent.


----------



## Tigre1973 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello Shawnsheridan
Can you please also PM me about the Europe Premium 2016-1 please?
Thank you so much.

Kind regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tigre1973 said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan
> Can you please also PM me about the Europe Premium 2016-1 please?
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Kind regards


PM sent.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Shawn please send me links for 2016 premium and next too.

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

larry_bml said:


> Shawn please send me links for 2016 premium and next too.
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you Shawn for your fast PM. 

Very ugly, for those who has them, if download links are not shared yet for all.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

larry_bml said:


> Thank you Shawn for your fast PM.
> 
> Very ugly, for those who has them, if download links are not shared yet for all.


It won't be long. It never is.


----------



## mike4187 (Aug 27, 2015)

Could you please provide me Europe Next 2016-1 too?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mike4187 said:


> Could you please provide me Europe Next 2016-1 too?


PM sent.


----------



## economi$t (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Shawn!
Can you please also PM me about the Europe Premium 2016-1 please?
Thank you so much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

norgar said:


> Hi
> could someone provide me a link fro the europe roadmap premium 2016-1?
> 
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## evanron (Oct 11, 2015)

evanron said:


> 1. Is there a primer somewhere on all the acronyms being thrown around?
> 
> 2. Ordering a 2016 X5 - do I assume it comes with latest map update, or after should I check it somehow after I receive it in a few weeks?
> 
> ty ty





shawnsheridan said:


> It will come with latest 2016 map.


Nope... my 2016 X5 shows 2015.1 or something similar. Is that the latest map for 2016? Shouldn't I get a free update if not?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

evanron said:


> Nope... my 2016 X5 shows 2015.1 or something similar. Is that the latest map for 2016? Shouldn't I get a free update if not?


You only ever get the map the car leaves factory with. After that, nothing is Free.

An early 2016 build could have been produced prior to 2016 Map release.

PM me you VIN and I will check it.


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi shawnsheridan

Can you pm me link for Europe Next 2016
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rer67 said:


> Hi shawnsheridan
> 
> Can you pm me link for Europe Next 2016
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## D.D (Nov 12, 2015)

I placed the road map Europe next 2016-1 in the root of my usb stick as described.
But when I place it in my car it recognizes that there is an update but it keeps asking me to insert usb 1.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## D.D (Nov 12, 2015)

*deleted*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

D.D said:


> I placed the road map Europe next 2016-1 in the root of my usb stick as described.
> But when I place it in my car it recognizes that there is an update but it keeps asking me to insert usb 1.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


A 2012 F30 has CIC and runs PREMIUM Map. Why are you trying to install NEXT Map?


----------



## D.D (Nov 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> A 2012 F30 has CIC and runs PREMIUM Map. Why are you trying to install NEXT Map?


Because I have a 2013 F30 and my current maps are Road Map Europe Next 2013-2...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

D.D said:


> Because I have a 2013 F30 and my current maps are Road Map Europe Next 2013-2...


Ok, so maybe update your profile (Mein Auto: 2012 F30) to show 2013 F30 instead of a 2012 F30.

The map files on USB are either incomplete or corrupt.


----------



## D.D (Nov 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok, so maybe update your profile to show 2013 F30 instead of a 2012 F30.
> 
> The map files on USB are either incomplete or corrupt.


Ok, didn't notice the typo there. Didn't mean to sound annoyed 

Maybe my downloaded files are no good, could you perhaps provide me with a download link for the 2016-1 maps?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

D.D said:


> Ok, didn't notice the typo there. Didn't mean to sound annoyed
> 
> Maybe my downloaded files are no good, could you perhaps provide me with a download link for the 2016-1 maps?


PM sent.


----------



## benjaleg (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi shawnsheridan

Can you pm me link for Europe Next 2016

Thanks a lot !


----------



## benjaleg (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi shawnsheridan

Can you pm me link for Europe Next 2016

Thanks a lot !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

benjaleg said:


> Hi shawnsheridan
> 
> Can you pm me link for Europe Next 2016
> 
> Thanks a lot !


PM sent.


----------



## dv8ed (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi Shawn, 

Can you PM me link to North America 2016 Next for F10 2013. I'm on west coast.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dv8ed said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you PM me link to North America 2016 Next for F10 2013. I'm on west coast.


PM sent.


----------



## evanron (Oct 11, 2015)

Just posting some info for other new owners.

My X5 was manufactured around 10/22 and came with North America Next 2015-2

1. I downloaded and installed 2016 successfully. I was _not_ prompted for a code.

2. I emailed BMW to find out why my car wasn't manufactured with 2016 map, but I got a mostly boilerplate response as follows:

Hi Evan,

Thanks for contacting the BMW Genius Team.

When your vehicle is in production, the navigation software is installed with the latest version. At the time of production, the Navigation software you provided is correct. Navigation updates do not have the ability to be downloaded Over The Air in the 2016 BMW X5. If you are interested in updating the navigation software, we suggest speaking with the parts team at your BMW Center for information regarding installation. Should you need to access a list of our authorized BMW centers, please visit our website at: www.bmwusa.com, and select "Dealer Locator."

As always, BMW Genius product experts are readily available at participating authorized BMW centers to answer any questions you may have about our vehicles.

For your convenience, BMW Genius Team members can also be reached via the BMW Genius Hotline Monday through Saturday from 9:00 a.m. to 9:00 p.m., Eastern Time, at 1-844-4GENIUS (443-6487).

I hope this information is helpful. Thanks again for your inquiry.

Nick R.
BMW Genius
Representative

Make a BMW product expert your new co-pilot.​


----------



## sluddsy (May 29, 2015)

Hi Shawnsheridan,
Do you have links for bmw road map europe premium west 2016?

Many thanks


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi.. i have cic professional with 2015 west europe. 2016 are release? Thanks 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mrc1203 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi i have HU_Champ2 with map Europe 2013.
Can I have information to update the 2016 ?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sluddsy said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> Do you have links for bmw road map europe premium west 2016?
> 
> Many thanks





dany81ta said:


> Hi.. i have cic professional with 2015 west europe. 2016 are release? Thanks
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk





mrc1203 said:


> Hi i have HU_Champ2 with map Europe 2013.
> Can I have information to update the 2016 ?
> Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## BluBMW (Aug 29, 2015)

Another newbie here... Just purchased my 2012 X5 (E70) a few months ago and realized it only has navi 2012 premium version :yikes: no wonder it got me lost twice in the past week!!! Also it's missing half the city and I seem to be wondering "off the map" quite often  
Would love the newest version with code if possible. Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BluBMW said:


> Another newbie here... Just purchased my 2012 X5 (E70) a few months ago and realized it only has navi 2012 premium version :yikes: no wonder it got me lost twice in the past week!!! Also it's missing half the city and I seem to be wondering "off the map" quite often
> Would love the newest version with code if possible. Many thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## BluBMW (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## edw2908 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi Shawnsheridan,

Can you help me with latest version of BMW Premium maps Europe west and east and FSC code for my CIC navigation system (2011 F10)?
Thanks


----------



## edw2908 (Nov 20, 2015)

...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

edw2908 said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> Can you help me with latest version of BMW Premium maps Europe west and east and FSC code for my CIC navigation system (2011 F10)?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## edw2908 (Nov 20, 2015)

Many Thanks


----------



## P-zaz (Dec 30, 2011)

*08 e60 ccc*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


ShawnSheridan,

Do you have any info on an update for an 08 e60 with CCC? North America.

Many thanks if you do!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

P-zaz said:


> ShawnSheridan,
> 
> Do you have any info on an update for an 08 e60 with CCC? North America.
> 
> Many thanks if you do!


PM sent.


----------



## codyp (Nov 23, 2015)

what about a link for my 2003 540 mkiv north america high 2015 west and east if possible. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

codyp said:


> what about a link for my 2003 540 mkiv north america high 2015 west and east if possible. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## juneboyz (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

Do you have any Thailand map for BMW E60 2008 LCI CCC version? Could you please help if you have one? Thank you in advanced.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

juneboyz said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Do you have any Thailand map for BMW E60 2008 LCI CCC version? Could you please help if you have one? Thank you in advanced.


No., sorry. Only DVD based Navigation Maps I have ever seen are for North America and Europe.


----------



## senseiz (Nov 23, 2015)

Can I have latest version of BMW Navi CCC Professional maps Europe for my navigation system (E60 2004')?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

senseiz said:


> Can I have latest version of BMW Navi CCC Professional maps Europe for my navigation system (E60 2004')?


PM sent.


----------



## silyb0y (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Shawn, I just picked my F01 with NBT up this week.
I would now like to update the maps (Europe).
Please send me the instructions. BIG THX!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

silyb0y said:


> Hi Shawn, I just picked my F01 with NBT up this week.
> I would now like to update the maps (Europe).
> Please send me the instructions. BIG THX!


PM sent.


----------



## njjoe_X5 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello Shawn!

New guy here. I just picked up a 2013 X5 and the NAV software is listed as "BMW Group, 112121.2.17, Road Map North America Premium 2013-1a".

Am I able to readily update the software? If so, I would appreciate the latest version and code.

Thank you so very much!

-njjoe


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

devinb03 said:


> I just shipped my car to the US from Germany (US spec) and still have the European maps installed. Could you send me the information I need to change my navigation to the latest US maps? I have a 2014 328i. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## sanazahara (Jul 2, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, sorry. You have older CCC Head Unit, which is DVD based navigation, and need Middle East PROFESSIONAL map DVD's, but I do not know where to get these.


Dear Shawn,
No problem and thanks for your kind update.


----------



## Rajpoot (Feb 4, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> 2015 Navigation Map Updates are beginning to be released.
> 
> A handful of 2015 Navigation Map Updates have been released including Road Map North America NEXT 2015-1 for car's with Option 609 Professional Navigation System and the latest NBT Head Unit:
> 
> ...


Bro, can you help us living in Saudi Arabia to find download this Navigation DVD. I have been trying hard but no success at all. I am driving E63 645 Ci 2005 and have no dvd for navigation for Saudi Arabia or Gulf countries


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rajpoot said:


> Bro, can you help us living in Saudi Arabia to find download this Navigation DVD. I have been trying hard but no success at all. I am driving E63 645 Ci 2005 and have no dvd for navigation for Saudi Arabia or Gulf countries


No, sorry. I have never come across older DVD based maps for Middle East.


----------



## codyp (Nov 23, 2015)

do you have an updated link for a 2008 x3 high system gps?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

codyp said:


> do you have an updated link for a 2008 x3 high system gps?


PM sent.


----------



## pdbpdb (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Will you PM me the link for NBT "Road Map TAIWAN Next 2016-1" & CIC "Road Map Taiwan PREMIUM 2016"?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pdbpdb said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Will you PM me the link for NBT "Road Map TAIWAN Next 2016-1" & CIC "Road Map Taiwan PREMIUM 2016"?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## xitinx (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi Shawn
Could you send me*the last map update for North America (F07, 2011)
Thanks


----------



## xitinx (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi Shawn
Could you send me*the last map update for North America (F07, 2011)
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xitinx said:


> Hi Shawn
> Could you send me*the last map update for North America (F07, 2011)
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mhilas (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Could you send me the last map update for South East Asia Premium (F07, 2011)
I currently have the 2012 map (152111.2.15)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mhilas (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Could you send me the last map update for South East Asia Premium (F07, 2011)
I currently have the 2012 map (152111.2.15)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mhilas said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you send me the last map update for South East Asia Premium (F07, 2011)
> I currently have the 2012 map (152111.2.15)
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## mhilas (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks for the info, Papa Bear ...
But the order page keep responding in error ...


----------



## rawad444 (Mar 7, 2016)

hi

could you please provide me the last update for Arabian gulf map , i have 730li 2012

thanx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rawad444 said:


> hi
> 
> could you please provide me the last update for Arabian gulf map , i have 730li 2012
> 
> thanx


PM sent.


----------



## paulta (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

May i receive the link to the latest Road Map for Australia for the Professional Navigation System? 

Thanks.


----------



## paulta (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

May i receive the link to the latest Road Map for Australia for the Professional Navigation System? 

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

paulta said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> May i receive the link to the latest Road Map for Australia for the Professional Navigation System?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## DGB (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Would you please send the link for the nav map update?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DGB said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would you please send the link for the nav map update?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## DGB (Feb 29, 2016)

Got it -- thank you.


----------



## Zeaux650i (Mar 28, 2016)

*Navigation DVD*

Hi,

I'm looking for the Navigation DVD Part #65902365694 for a 2006 650i Convertible. I'd rather not pay $200 for it. Is there any other way to get it other than buying it directly from BMW?

Also, I understand the more current maps now come in 2 discs (east and west). Do you just put a different DVD in depending on which of the 2 regions you are traveling in?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Zeaux650i said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for the Navigation DVD Part #65902365694 for a 2006 650i Convertible. I'd rather not pay $200 for it. Is there any other way to get it other than buying it directly from BMW?
> 
> ...


Yes, you must switch back and forth between East and West DVD's if travelling cross region.

PM sent.


----------



## hatchorder (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,

My son has just purchased a BMW 118D which is only 9 months old from BMW and when we looked at the version of his Sat Nav it is:

europa
bmw group
101133.3.412
road map europe route 2014-2
rl_entrynav_nav_14352A

This seems very old for a car less than a year old? How do I update it and what is the cost please?

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## hatchorder (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,

My son has just purchased a BMW 118D which is only 9 months old from BMW and when we looked at the version of his Sat Nav it is:

europa
bmw group
101133.3.412
road map europe route 2014-2
rl_entrynav_nav_14352A

This seems very old for a car less than a year old? How do I update it and what is the cost please?

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hatchorder said:


> Hi,
> 
> My son has just purchased a BMW 118D which is only 9 months old from BMW and when we looked at the version of his Sat Nav it is:
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi.. can i hav link for cic?? Now i have europe west premium 2016-1. Thanks 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> Hi.. can i hav link for cic?? Now i have europe west premium 2016-1. Thanks
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## plfylde (Apr 5, 2016)

I have just bought a 2011 bmw X1 with premium maps - 2011 version. Is it possible to upgrade/update these please ? Additionally - I don't appear to have a USB port? Can I retro fit one or do I have to upgrade via DVD. my old car (2002 X5 with DVD maps - upgraded via dvd/cd on the unit). Thanks for any help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

plfylde said:


> I have just bought a 2011 bmw X1 with premium maps - 2011 version. Is it possible to upgrade/update these please ? Additionally - I don't appear to have a USB port? Can I retro fit one or do I have to upgrade via DVD. my old car (2002 X5 with DVD maps - upgraded via dvd/cd on the unit). Thanks for any help.


For CIC / PREMIUM, USB Port is in Glovebox, not Center Armrest..

You can update to Europe PREMIUM 2016-2.

PM sent.


----------



## plfylde (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for super fast reply...Not in glovebox either :yikes: Doesn't show as an option on the screen...COMBOX in boot (trunk) doesnt have connectors in the black or blue plugs ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

plfylde said:


> Thanks for super fast reply...Not in glovebox either :yikes: Doesn't show as an option on the screen...COMBOX in boot (trunk) doesnt have connectors in the black or blue plugs ?


PM me your short VIN (last 7).


----------



## bmw740xd (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi shawnsheridan , I got the latest Europe maps 2016 , but I don't know how to coded in E-sys to work on my navi , after installed them on usb in the glovebox ,thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw740xd said:


> Hi shawnsheridan , I got the latest Europe maps 2016 , but I don't know how to coded in E-sys to work on my navi , after installed them on usb in the glovebox ,thx


PM sent.


----------



## peterpan63 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi, Shawn,

Congratulations for your great job. I currently have Road Map Europe Route 2014-1 [Europa BMW Group 101131.3.412 / RL_EntryNav_Nav_14164A]. Could you help me upgrading to 2016.1?

Thank you very much


----------



## peterpan63 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi, Shawn,

Congratulations for your great job. I currently have Road Map Europe Route 2014-1 [Europa BMW Group 101131.3.412 / RL_EntryNav_Nav_14164A]. Could you help me upgrading to 2016.1?

Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

peterpan63 said:


> Hi, Shawn,
> 
> Congratulations for your great job. I currently have Road Map Europe Route 2014-1 [Europa BMW Group 101131.3.412 / RL_EntryNav_Nav_14164A]. Could you help me upgrading to 2016.1?
> 
> Thank you very much


PM sent.


----------



## Stingray468 (May 1, 2006)

Hi Shawn,

I have just bought a 2011 F10, but it looks like it has an old version of Europe map. Can you help me?

(usb in the glovebox and navigation business)

//Lasse


----------



## catalixx (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi sawn.Do you have some fsc generator having the Europe Move 2016-2? The last I have,has only 2016-1.Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

catalixx said:


> Hi sawn.Do you have Europe Move 2016-2? The last I have,has only 2016-1.Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Andjo (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi shawn,

Long time reader but first comment.

I have a Mini Countryman of 2012 and and my GPS is 

BMW Group
101114013

Road Map Europe move 2013.

Could you tell me if there is any update for my GPS ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Andjo said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> Long time reader but first comment.
> 
> ...


You can update to Europe MOVE 2016-2. PM sent.


----------



## RoboG (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi, I have a Mini 2012 Countryman and I'm looking for update nav maps cause my version is from 2003.
Any ideas?

Thank you


----------



## RoboG (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi, I have a Mini 2012 Countryman and I'm looking for update nav maps cause my version is from 2003.
Any ideas?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RoboG said:


> Hi, I have a Mini 2012 Countryman and I'm looking for update nav maps cause my version is from 2003.
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thank you


I'm guessing you mean 2013 and not 2003. PM sent.


----------



## RoboG (Aug 13, 2016)

Yeap..sorry for that


----------



## Fivern (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi,
I have a 2015 f31 NBT and would like to update my navi to the latest europe maps. Can you help?
Thanks!


----------



## Fivern (Aug 20, 2016)

*double post*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fivern said:


> Hi,
> I have a 2015 f31 NBT and would like to update my navi to the latest europe maps. Can you help?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## 2384hzw (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello, i have a Bmw320D from August 2014 and i would like to update my navigation with the latest maps.
Right now i have BMW ROAD MAP EUROPE ROUTE 2014-1 and i would like to updated to the latest versión if you can.
Vin number: J560759

Thanks a lot for your help and great work.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

2384hzw said:


> Hello, i have a Bmw320D from August 2014 and i would like to update my navigation with the latest maps.
> Right now i have BMW ROAD MAP EUROPE ROUTE 2014-1 and i would like to updated to the latest versión if you can.
> Vin number: J560759
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help and great work.


You can update to Europe ROUTE 2016-2. PM sent.


----------



## jayp80 (Aug 18, 2016)

Looking for 2016 US maps.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jayp80 said:


> Looking for 2016 US maps.


2017-1 now.

PM sent.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi shaw.. last map for cic professional europe?? I have 2016-2.. it is last?? Thanks

Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> Hi shaw.. last map for cic professional europe?? I have 2016-2.. it is last?? Thanks
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


Yes. Nothing newer for Europe.


----------



## hiho199 (Aug 21, 2016)

looking for latest Map Update for Germany F20 CIC Professional (2011 Model)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hiho199 said:


> looking for latest Map Update for Germany F20 CIC Professional (2011 Model)


PM sent.


----------



## diigodr (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi shawn, can you send me the SOUTH AMERICA PREMIUM 2017-1 Download link? 


Ty


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

diigodr said:


> Hi shawn, can you send me the SOUTH AMERICA PREMIUM 2017-1 Download link?
> 
> Ty


PM sent.


----------



## egyptsons (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello sirs,

I was searching for updating my Nav. system BMW X3 for North Africa I toke a snap shot of my Nav. system Road Map Ver. as below









so would you please help me to update my maps ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

egyptsons said:


> Hello sirs,
> 
> I was searching for updating my Nav. system BMW X3 for North Africa I toke a snap shot of my Nav. system Road Map Ver. as below
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## i3Rocket (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am also unable to find update my map in Navi menu. Can someone help me. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

i3Rocket said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am also unable to find update my map in Navi menu. Can someone help me. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Tensta (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello!

I got a 320d F30 with 101114.2.16 Road Map Europe Premium 2013 and would like an update. Thank you!


----------



## Tensta (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello!

I got a 320d F30 with 101114.2.16 Road Map Europe Premium 2013 and would like an update. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tensta said:


> Hello!
> 
> I got a 320d F30 with 101114.2.16 Road Map Europe Premium 2013 and would like an update. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## arlekin (Sep 22, 2016)

I got a
ECE
BMW Group
101094.0.19 
Road Map Europe Premium 2011 
and would like an update. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arlekin said:


> I got a
> ECE
> BMW Group
> 101094.0.19
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## smassey321 (Feb 5, 2007)

Shawn, I currently have

NA
BMW Group
112093.19
Road Map North America Premium 2011

Thanks!


----------



## smassey321 (Feb 5, 2007)

duplicate deleted


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smassey321 said:


> Shawn, I currently have
> 
> NA
> BMW Group
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Texus (Feb 15, 2012)

Options for DVD based NAV? 2008 E90. Please advise.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Texus said:


> Options for DVD based NAV? 2008 E90. Please advise.


PM sent.


----------



## cailleute (Sep 25, 2016)

d


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

can i have last map for this? thanks









Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

can i have last map for this? thanks









Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> can i have last map for this? thanks
> ...
> Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## nike_m (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the link for the 2015 NA Premium please?


----------



## nike_m (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the link for the 2015 NA Premium please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nike_m said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the link for the 2015 NA Premium please?


Latest release is North America PREMIUM 2017-1. PM sent.


----------



## scorpo (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi, anyone has a link to download Arabian Gulf Move latest version, got the the code.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

scorpo said:


> Hi, anyone has a link to download Arabian Gulf Move latest version, got the the code.


PM sent.


----------



## matador74 (Jan 29, 2016)

Looking for update for North America. Bought the Car just under a year ago....didn't know I could update myself


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matador74 said:


> Looking for update for North America. Bought the Car just under a year ago....didn't know I could update myself


PM sent.


----------



## Depa (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi, i al looking west europe 2017.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Depa said:


> Hi, i al looking west europe 2017.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## ragaireed (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi Shwan,
Can you please PM Links for egypt Premium & Next 2015

Thanks in advance


----------



## ragaireed (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi Shwan,
Can you please PM Links for egypt Premium & Next 2015
BMW 320i 2009 cic 
vin: wbapm5c57bf181943

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ragaireed said:


> Hi Shwan,
> Can you please PM Links for egypt Premium & Next 2015
> 
> Thanks in advance


No, not possible. There are no Egypt maps, with the exception of "Egypt Special Edition PREMIUM", from years ago, that no one has ever been able to actually find.


----------



## ragaireed (Nov 13, 2016)

sapoca63 said:


> You've enlightened me in this issue, so I have nothing to worry about.


but you have Egypt map here


----------



## ragaireed (Nov 13, 2016)

Originally Posted by shawnsheridan View Post
You are confusing things. Your car has new 609 Navigation Professional Option, which on a new LCI F25 will come with NBT Head Unit, which is Hard Drive Based Navigation that runs Europe NEXT Map. This map will cover ALL of Europe. Update will be made via USB and it requires an FSC Enabling Code.

Prior to NBT's introduction in 2012, 609 Navigation Professional Option came with CIC Head Unit, which also was Hard Drive Based Navigation, but ran PREMIUM Map. 

What you are confusing it with is the older 609 Navigation Professional Option, which on older cars before September 2008 came with CCC Head Unit, which is DVD Based Navigation that runs Europe PROFESSIONAL Map. This map was broken up across 3 DVD's as follows:
DVD 1 = Western Europe
DVD 2 = Central Europe
DVD 3 = Eastern Europe
As for the DVD 2 Area Code on your order, that has to do with DVD region codes, which are a form of digital rights management (DRM) for region-locked DVD players, which will play back only DVDs encoded to their region as follows:
Area-Code 1 for DVD - Canada, USA and US territories
Area-Code 2 for DVD - Europe, Japan, Middle East, Egypt, South Africa, Greenland
Area-Code 3 for DVD - South-east Asia including Taiwan, Hong Kong and South Korea
Area-Code 4 for DVD - Australia, New Zealand, Latin America (including Mexico), the Caribbean, Central and South America, Pacific Islands
Code 5 for DVD - Eastern Europe, Former CIS states, Russia, Mongolia, India, Africa (excluding Egypt and South Africa), North Korea
Area-Code 6 for DVD - China

here we can find egypt


----------



## ragaireed (Nov 13, 2016)

Area-Code 2 for DVD - Europe, Japan, Middle East, Egypt, South Africa, Greenland


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ragaireed said:


> Area-Code 2 for DVD - Europe, Japan, Middle East, Egypt, South Africa, Greenland


This is for DVD Movie Playback, and nothing to do with Navigation.


----------



## ragaireed (Nov 13, 2016)

shawnsheridan
thanks


----------



## ragaireed (Nov 13, 2016)

bmw road map northern africa next 2017-1 cic

can i have this maps shawn


----------



## ragaireed (Nov 13, 2016)

bmw road map northern africa next 2017-1 cic

can i have this maps shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ragaireed said:


> bmw road map northern africa next 2017-1 cic
> 
> can i have this maps shawn


No, you can't. As I wrote above:



shawnsheridan said:


> No, not possible. There are no Egypt maps, with the exception of "Egypt Special Edition PREMIUM", from years ago, that no one has ever been able to actually find.


BMW AG does not, and never has, produced a Northern Africa PREMIUM Map. There is Northern Africa NEXT map for NBT that covers Egypt, but no PREMIUM version for CIC.

There is no coverage for Egypt so long as you have CIC Navigation system.


----------



## ragaireed (Nov 13, 2016)

ok shawn 
can u check my vin number for which map for egypt

WBAPM5C57BF181943


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ragaireed said:


> ok shawn
> can u check my vin number for which map for egypt
> 
> WBAPM5C57BF181943


This VIN is for car with factory CIC navigation System, and it left factory with North America PREMIUM 2011 map on it.

As I have already explained above, BMW AG does not make any map for CIC Head Unit that covers Egypt, except for the one "Egypt Special Edition PREMIUM" map, that seems to exist only on paper, as no one has ever been able to get their hands on it. You have better odds of finding a Unicorn.

Thus as long as this car resides in Egypt, the CIC Navigation System cannot be put to use.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi.. can i have link for cic europa premium? I have just lifecode for my vin thanks

Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> Hi.. can i have link for cic europa premium?...


PM sent.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks

Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ragaireed (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks Shawn


----------



## Anselm06 (Nov 25, 2016)

*Sat Nav for GCC*

Hi,

Does any one have a link to the GCC sat nav?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Anselm06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does any one have a link to the GCC sat nav?


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## tmehanna (Jan 23, 2009)

Road Map Northern Africa EVO 2016-2 Anyone?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tmehanna said:


> Road Map Northern Africa EVO 2016-2 Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## racer8297 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi all,

Newbie here! 

Just picked up a CPO 2013 328 Xdrive Coupe and love it! 

The nav says North America 112121.2.17, Road Map NA Premium 2013.1A. Can I assume that this is a map from 2013 and I need to update? If so, would someone be so kind as to direct me to the correct website and software version?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## racer8297 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi all,

Newbie here! 

Just picked up a CPO 2013 328 Xdrive Coupe and love it! 

The nav says North America 112121.2.17, Road Map NA Premium 2013.1A. Can I assume that this is a map from 2013 and I need to update? If so, would someone be so kind as to direct me to the correct website and software version?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

racer8297 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Newbie here!
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## racer8297 (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you Shawn! That was quick!


----------



## eneka (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi, I'm currently trying to update my NAV to 2017-1 NEXT

Here is what it's currently on:









What my USB drive looks like









When I plug it in, it'll ask if I want to unite, and then I'll click yes. Then it'll pop up this screen









Tried changing the file names around and what not but just can't get it to work...do I have the wrong file downloaded for my system? Car is a 7/2015 build i3


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eneka said:


> Hi, I'm currently trying to update my NAV to 2017-1 NEXT
> ...
> Tried changing the file names around and what not but just can't get it to work...do I have the wrong file downloaded for my system? Car is a 7/2015 build i3


PM sent.


----------



## flip49 (Jun 25, 2006)

*navi f11*

I have a 520d F11 with 606 option and need an navi update for europe.
How can I fix it ?

Thanks in advance.

Flip49


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flip49 said:


> I have a 520d F11 with 606 option and need an navi update for europe.
> How can I fix it ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## miles2smiles (Dec 30, 2016)

I have 2008 BMW 320i ( hard top convertible), it says Navigation DVD not found, can You please provide me the link for Maps for Middle East ( GCC ). 

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miles2smiles said:


> I have 2008 BMW 320i ( hard top convertible), it says Navigation DVD not found, can You please provide me the link for Maps for Middle East ( GCC ).
> 
> Thanks.


No, sorry. Finding DVD images for older DVD based Navigation systems beyond Europe and North America is quite difficult.


----------



## miles2smiles (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply, 

If I simply clone DVD from another BMW ( same mode / year) will it work ? or do I need to have license or something else ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miles2smiles said:


> Thanks for the quick reply,
> 
> If I simply clone DVD from another BMW ( same mode / year) will it work ? or do I need to have license or something else ?


Nothing more is needed other then DVD Image. There is no protection for DVD based Navigation (e.g. FSC Code).


----------



## miles2smiles (Dec 30, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Nothing more is needed other then DVD Image. There is no protection for DVD based Navigation (e.g. FSC Code).


I got the DVD from someone and It says unable to read DVD, I have small screen and no separate DVD Drive for Navigation DVD.

The Guy provided me with a disk and now I am getting Audio and Arrow Directions only.

Is is normal with Models Fitted with Small Screens ?

Is there a way I can upgrade the CD + Navigation DVD + Screen for this model ?

I found this on Ebay ( http://www.ebay.com/itm/301845674249?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2650&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT )

If this fits my car do I need to have anything additional ? or this will be plug and play


----------



## hakimkt (Jan 8, 2017)

Appreciate if we can provide Navigation DVD download link for BMW X5 2008 Middle East - WBAFE41008LZ82847

Thanks in advance


----------



## hakimkt (Jan 8, 2017)

Appreciate if we can provide Navigation DVD download link for BMW X5 2008 Middle East - WBAFE41008LZ82847

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miles2smiles said:


> I got the DVD from someone and It says unable to read DVD, I have small screen and no separate DVD Drive for Navigation DVD.
> 
> The Guy provided me with a disk and now I am getting Audio and Arrow Directions only.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I don't know hardly anything about these older DVD based systems.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hakimkt said:


> Appreciate if we can provide Navigation DVD download link for BMW X5 2008 Middle East - WBAFE41008LZ82847
> 
> Thanks in advance


No, sorry. I have written repeatedly that finding any DVD Images for older DVD Based Navigation systems outside Europe and North America is next to impossible.


----------



## sparky_g3 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello Shawn,

I was hoping to find an update with instructions for North America Next. Current version is 112123.3.118, 2013-2, NBT_H14163B. 2014 535i with 609 Prof Nav.

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sparky_g3 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I was hoping to find an update with instructions for North America Next. Current version is 112123.3.118, 2013-2, NBT_H14163B. 2014 535i with 609 Prof Nav.
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## volksmaupin (Jan 14, 2017)

2009 x5 running ccc navigation currently didnt come with any sort of nav looking for a region 2 update. KS MO on the same dvd


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

volksmaupin said:


> 2009 x5 running ccc navigation currently didnt come with any sort of nav looking for a region 2 update. KS MO on the same dvd


PM sent.


----------



## dextersl (Dec 22, 2016)

Hey Shawn. What is the latest North American maps that I can install on my 2011 335d with iDrive/Navigation/CIC? and do you have the links for it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dextersl said:


> Hey Shawn. What is the latest North American maps that I can install on my 2011 335d with iDrive/Navigation/CIC? and do you have the links for it? Thanks in advance!


You can update to North America PREMIUM 2017-1. PM sent.


----------



## azncheng (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey Shawn, what can my 2008 335i coupe update to? Do you have links? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

azncheng said:


> Hey Shawn, what can my 2008 335i coupe update to? Do you have links? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## jbaby03 (Dec 10, 2009)

*What do I need to update my navigation*

I have 2011 535xi. What do I need to update map?

THX


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jbaby03 said:


> I have 2011 535xi. What do I need to update map?
> 
> THX


PM sent.


----------



## plfylde (Apr 5, 2016)

2011 BMW X1

Lifetimemaps

europe maps please ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

plfylde said:


> ...europe maps please ?


PM sent.


----------



## kashiph (Feb 15, 2017)

*BMW X5 Maps for UAE*

Hi,
Can someone please give me latest maps for BMW X5 for GCC and particularly UAE?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kashiph said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please give me latest maps for BMW X5 for GCC and particularly UAE?


PM sent.


----------



## kashiph (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi,

I have BMW X5 2015, my car VIN is 0M54303.

I am really interested in new iDrive, the one that comes in 2017 X5 along with new updated heads up display. Is it possible to get it? If yes, how?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kashiph said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have BMW X5 2015, my car VIN is 0M54303.
> 
> I am really interested in new iDrive, the one that comes in 2017 X5 along with new updated heads up display. Is it possible to get it? If yes, how?


You can update map, but you cannot have new iDrive as new Head Unit hardware is used. PM sent.


----------



## Eagle3452 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi Shawn

I have a BMW X3 2013. I have road map North America Premium and want to update it to the latest maps, can you send me instructions. 

Thanks


----------



## Eagle3452 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi Shawn

I have a BMW X3 2013. I have road map North America Premium and want to update it to the latest maps, can you send me instructions. 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Eagle3452 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I have a BMW X3 2013. I have road map North America Premium and want to update it to the latest maps, can you send me instructions.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## jguedes (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Shawn, i have a little problem with map update. I tried to update from road map europe primium 2016 to road map europe primium 2017-1. 3 times the nav said fsc code ok, but after 5 ninuites the update was still at 0% and the system (cic) restart, I tried with usb and dvd. I shut down the car and started again but the same problem. Can you help me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jguedes said:


> Hi Shawn, i have a little problem with map update. I tried to update from road map europe primium 2016 to road map europe primium 2017-1. 3 times the nav said fsc code ok, but after 5 ninuites the update was still at 0% and the system (cic) restart, I tried with usb and dvd. I shut down the car and started again but the same problem. Can you help me?


It is issue with either Map Files or USB Drive itself. You need to try different versions of both until it works. USB Drive must be Fat32 Formatted, and if you use a Mac, you must remove hidden Mac files from USB Drive.


----------



## jguedes (Sep 1, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is issue with either Map Files or USB Drive itself. You need to try different versions of both until it works. USB Drive must be Fat32 Formatted, and if you use a Mac, you must remove hidden Mac files from USB Drive.


Thanks for answer. 
I formatted 2 different usb pen drives 32gb Fat32, but the same problem. I tried burned different brands dvd DL, and nothing. I don't know what's the problem.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jguedes said:


> Thanks for answer.
> I formatted 2 different usb pen drives 32gb Fat32, but the same problem. I tried burned different brands dvd DL, and nothing. I don't know what's the problem.


Map files would be my guess then.


----------



## jguedes (Sep 1, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> Map files would be my guess then.


Ok thanks, where do you recommend downloading? Europe PREMIUM WEST 2017-1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jguedes said:


> Ok thanks, where do you recommend downloading? Europe PREMIUM WEST 2017-1


PM sent.


----------



## Notorious99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi ,

It is possible to get the DE file from the NBT on the bench?

Ethernet connection?

Thank


----------



## jguedes (Sep 1, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


thanks


----------



## jguedes (Sep 1, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is issue with either Map Files or USB Drive itself. You need to try different versions of both until it works. USB Drive must be Fat32 Formatted, and if you use a Mac, you must remove hidden Mac files from USB Drive.





shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Originally Posted by jguedes 
Hi Shawn, i have a little problem with map update. I tried to update from road map europe primium 2016 to road map europe primium 2017-1. 3 times the nav said fsc code ok, but after 5 ninuites the update was still at 0% and the system (cic) restart, I tried with usb and dvd. I shut down the car and started again but the same problem. Can you help me?
It is issue with either Map Files or USB Drive itself. You need to try different versions of both until it works. USB Drive must be Fat32 Formatted, and if you use a Mac, you must remove hidden Mac files from USB Drive.

Quote:
Originally Posted by shawnsheridan 
It is issue with either Map Files or USB Drive itself. You need to try different versions of both until it works. USB Drive must be Fat32 Formatted, and if you use a Mac, you must remove hidden Mac files from USB Drive.
Thanks for answer. 
I formatted 2 different usb pen drives 32gb Fat32, but the same problem. I tried burned different brands dvd DL, and nothing. I don't know what's the problem.

Quote:
Originally Posted by jguedes 
Thanks for answer. 
I formatted 2 different usb pen drives 32gb Fat32, but the same problem. I tried burned different brands dvd DL, and nothing. I don't know what's the problem.
Map files would be my guess then.

New download and the same problem. The nav said fsc code ok, but after 5m the update was still at 0% and the system (cic) restart, I tried with usb and dvd&#8230;..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jguedes said:


> ...New download and the same problem. The nav said fsc code ok, but after 5m the update was still at 0% and the system (cic) restart, I tried with usb and dvd&#8230;..


Well, if new Map and new USB both have same problem, only tihng left is CIC Head Unit hardware issue.


----------



## PlopDK (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey Shawn
Do you have a download link for 2017 maps ?
I have a E46 2003 (I think it must be a MK IV unit)


----------



## PlopDK (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey Shawn
Do you have a download link for 2017 maps ?
I have a E46 2003 (I think it must be a MK IV unit)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PlopDK said:


> Hey Shawn
> Do you have a download link for 2017 maps ?
> I have a E46 2003 (I think it must be a MK IV unit)


PM sent.


----------



## jguedes (Sep 1, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, ok, sorry


----------



## hillfingerr (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi Shawn, 

I have a 318i e90 with I'm guessing CIC navigation system (has usb slot for updates). 
Can you tell me the difference between Premium, Move and Motion versions?
Can I use either of those? If yes, witch one is best? I live in Romania (East Europe).

Thanks in advance. 
Gabriel


----------



## ppolaris (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Shawn 
Can you sent me the link to the last "Road Map Turkey Evo"update for NBT navigation?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ppolaris said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can you sent me the link to the last "Road Map Turkey Evo"update for NBT navigation?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## froggyvii (May 1, 2017)

Hi Shawn 
I have a 2008 325i Coupe E92 wondering if I can update the maps?

I'm running CCC.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

froggyvii said:


> Hi Shawn
> I have a 2008 325i Coupe E92 wondering if I can update the maps?
> 
> I'm running CCC.
> ...


Sorry, but older DVD based maps outside Europe or North America are next to impossible to find.


----------



## FreaQ (May 2, 2017)

Hi Shawn (again)!

I just bought a 2009 335xi with Nav cic North America, never updated. Can I updated to latest?

Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FreaQ said:


> Hi Shawn (again)!
> 
> I just bought a 2009 335xi with Nav cic North America, never updated. Can I updated to latest?
> 
> Thx


PM sent.


----------



## HarryColeZ (May 19, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you give me the details about updating a 2014 F30 for North America?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HarryColeZ said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you give me the details about updating a 2014 F30 for North America?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## ScottGS (Feb 24, 2014)

Shawn, I have a 2007 750i and I think the CCC navigation system. Are map updates still offered for these older DVD systems?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ScottGS said:


> Shawn, I have a 2007 750i and I think the CCC navigation system. Are map updates still offered for these older DVD systems?


DVD based Navigation Updates for North America like CCC were discontinued with the 2015 release. BMW announced End-Of-Life.


----------



## wolfchan (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi, I am having 2013 F25 in Malaysia. CIC with 6.5" monitor. What is latest map version?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wolfchan said:


> Hi, I am having 2013 F25 in Malaysia. CIC with 6.5" monitor. What is latest map version?
> 
> Thank you


Need short VIN to be sure. PM sent.


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Please send me a link to the Europe Premium (West) 2017-2 maps.

Many thanks,


----------



## pippocal (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi Shawn!

I just bought a 2013 118xd with Navigation system Professional with Europe, never updated. Can I updated to latest?

Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ronnocod said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Please send me a link to the Europe Premium (West) 2017-2 maps.
> 
> Many thanks,





pippocal said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> I just bought a 2013 118xd with Navigation system Professional with Europe, never updated. Can I updated to latest?
> 
> Thx


PM's sent.


----------



## dmann93 (Feb 17, 2017)

2017-2 Next available ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmann93 said:


> 2017-2 Next available ?


No, Europe NEXT 2017-2 is not released.


----------



## bigbillyboy (Dec 17, 2014)

*2015 CCC nav download?*

Shawn,
do you have a link for the CCC nav disc? It's for a 2007 e70.

Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bigbillyboy said:


> Shawn,
> do you have a link for the CCC nav disc? It's for a 2007 e70.
> 
> Thx


PM sent.


----------



## razzorlex (May 14, 2017)

Hi Shawn
Is is possible to upgrade the maps.with Europe west. f07 2009
With cic

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

razzorlex said:


> Hi Shawn
> Is is possible to upgrade the maps.with Europe west. f07 2009
> With cic
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yes, you can update to Europe PREMIUM 2017-2. PM sent.


----------



## apzx80 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi shwan
Is it normal that after the retrofit of hu_entrynav, he asks me activation code?
I use an emulator. 
And all fsc are ok in fscstatut check.
What can I do ?

I need help please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

apzx80 said:


> Hi shwan
> Is it normal that after the retrofit of hu_entrynav, he asks me activation code?
> I use an emulator.
> And all fsc are ok in fscstatut check.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## apzx80 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi Shawn,
I sent you a PM. thanks for the help


----------



## stenger.c (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Shawn, can I get a link to the Europe Premium West 2017-2 Maps for CIC? Thank You!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stenger.c said:


> Hi Shawn, can I get a link to the Europe Premium West 2017-2 Maps for CIC? Thank You!
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Bimmerfest


PM sent.


----------



## Boyzn (Jun 12, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi, can i have latest europe map update for F01 with CIC please?
currently still from manufacture @road map europe premium [email protected]


----------



## unixvik (Mar 13, 2016)

*Europe NEXT 2017-1*

Hi,

I need the latest Europe NEXT map please. I guess it's 2017-1.

THanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

unixvik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need the latest Europe NEXT map please. I guess it's 2017-1.
> 
> THanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Venom79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Hello i have a 2011 bmw m3 with Europe maps, I live in Peru, and would like To have Latin American maps, could you please help?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Venom79 said:


> Hello i have a 2011 bmw m3 with Europe maps, I live in Peru, and would like To have Latin American maps, could you please help?


PM sent.


----------



## jdeday (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello.

Looking for North American 2017 Map Update for CIC-High hard drive based navigation.

Thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jdeday said:


> Hello.
> 
> Looking for North American 2017 Map Update for CIC-High hard drive based navigation.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## putango (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Shawn! Do you have CIC southeast asia road map 2017-2. Please give me the download link! Thanks so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

putango said:


> Hi Shawn! Do you have CIC southeast asia road map 2017-2. Please give me the download link! Thanks so much


PM sent.


----------



## Archie82 (Mar 22, 2017)

I downloaded and installed the latest 2017-1 Maps for my F10 (car came with map updates until 2018), a work colleague was looking to update his car to the same version however he doesn't have an update plan do I just need to obtain an activation code for his car and I can use the maps I downloaded onto a USB stick from BMW?

Our cars both have the NBT system.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Archie82 said:


> I downloaded and installed the latest 2017-1 Maps for my F10 (car came with map updates until 2018), a work colleague was looking to update his car to the same version however he doesn't have an update plan do I just need to obtain an activation code for his car and I can use the maps I downloaded onto a USB stick from BMW?
> 
> Our cars both have the NBT system.


Yes, he can use your USB Map, but needs FSC Code for his VIN. PM sent.


----------



## arucano (Jan 20, 2004)

My wife recently surprised me with a 2014 M6 GC. The map is dated 2013-2 and for Houston that is equivalent to the middle ages. Can I update to the most recent map? Your help is appreciated. 

Thanks in advance

Chet


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arucano said:


> My wife recently surprised me with a 2014 M6 GC. The map is dated 2013-2 and for Houston that is equivalent to the middle ages. Can I update to the most recent map? Your help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Chet


PM sent.


----------



## arucano (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info


----------



## tsungming (Jun 24, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Nope. Only Europe MOVE has 2015 release so far. All others for Europe are still 2014.


SouthEast asia premium 2017 cic 
can i get the download link?
i saw a website name BMWNAVIPRO this web can trust?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tsungming said:


> SouthEast asia premium 2017 cic
> can i get the download link?,,,


PM sent.


----------



## goix_67 (Jun 24, 2017)

Shawn,

I have a E92 330D from 2.008

The navigator version:

ECE
BMW Group
101104.2.17
Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2012


May I upgrade it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

goix_67 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I have a E92 330D from 2.008
> 
> ...


Yes, you can update to Europe PREMIUM 2017-2. PM sent.


----------



## 318is_e36_myt (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi I have an F10 2013 518D is it possible to upgrade it to the latest maps?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

318is_e36_myt said:


> Hi I have an F10 2013 518D is it possible to upgrade it to the latest maps?


PM sent.


----------



## Giffen (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Will you please send me a link to the Europe Premium (West) 2017-2 maps.

Many thanks,
G


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Giffen said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Will you please send me a link to the Europe Premium (West) 2017-2 maps.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Closing Thread. Direct further requests here:

2017 Navigation Map Updates


----------

